# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2020



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2020 às 17:16)

*




*

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2020 às 22:14)

Boas,

Forte nortada e 17,3 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Boa Noite,
Hoje estive na zona de Leiria, mais concretamente em São Pedro de Moel. Na ida para lá, da Serra de Aire para oeste estava nublado, mas a partir da hora de almoço acabou por limpar. Durante a tarde permaneceram apenas algumas nuvens no horizonte e algum vento, mas pouco. Até estava bastante agradável.
Já tinha saudades de ver o mar! 
Deixo algumas fotos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2020 às 23:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi um dia de céu limpo com algumas abertas. De facto, o tempo aqui é ótimo para aqueles do Oeste, com inveja do tempo que faz por aqui... Aqui o tempo ao final da tarde estava soalheiro e até senti algum calor, acentuado pela falta de vento no dia de hoje. 

Não saía para ver o bairro há quase dois meses, mas as diferenças são notáveis: ervas secas, chão duro, mas com algumas flores. Contudo, no ano passado as coisas estavam bem piores...









O caminho que entra para a floresta está seco e muitas das ervas estão pisadas. Na ribeira ainda está tudo verde (infelizmente não consegui fotografar).





Nos últimos anos, a Charneca de Caparica teve um grande crescimento populacional, com uma grande comunidade estrangeira de brasileiros, espanhóis, franceses reformados e de venezuelanos. De facto, isso foi notável na retoma da crise de 2008, com a construção de diversas casas, e algumas a serem construídas neste preciso momento.









A freguesia é também uma das que tem maior desenvolvimento económico em Almada, com um setor terciário forte e com o segundo maior PIB per capita de Almada, somente atrás de Almada, Pragal e Cacilhas (em 2018). Apesar disso, o concelho de Almada é talvez um dos que piores serviços de manutenção tem em todo o país. Esta placa, por exemplo, foi posta em 2006 e já perdeu a cor, mas não foi retirada:





Ou, por exemplo, esta rua que 15 anos depois do bairro ter sido urbanizado ainda não recebeu alcatrão:





O canil também é mais uma vergonha. Mais parece um estaleiro: 





As vistas, por outro lado, são incríveis. Vista para sul:





Vista para leste: 





Esta rua tem várias lojas com o nome de "O Polícia", tanto que o bairro é comummente conhecido como o "bairro do polícia". As lojas receberam esse nome porque, segundo me disseram, quem criou as lojas tinha familiares na GNR.





Vista para o pinhal:





Esta é uma das passagens entre a urbanização da Marisol e a urbanização do Pinhal do Rei, e talvez a mais bonita:





Um parque bonito, mas a Polícia ainda não retirou as fitas: 





Outra vista para o pinhal. Segundo me disseram, as escorrências na estrada são ainda marcas da chuva torrencial que ocorreu no dia 13 de maio. Lembro-me inclusive de ver a estação aqui ao lado e ver aqueles acumulados à hora de 60/70 mm e aqui nem chovia. Bem, pelo menos neste momento sei que esses dados foram corretos e ocorreram mesmo! Houve inclusive ruas que ficaram com poças nos baixios - e aqui ao lado nem uma gota caiu nesse período de tempo.





Mais uma vista para o pinhal:





Que palmeira interessante... 




___________________________________________________________
*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,0ºC
Mín: 18,9ºC

Agora estão 19,6ºC, vento de noroeste e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2020 às 12:31)

Este final de manhã segue bem amena, e com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## RStorm (2 Jul 2020 às 20:10)

Boa Tarde 

Julho arrancou com céu encoberto, mas rapidamente deu lugar ao céu pouco nublado/limpo e assim se tem mantido até agora. 
Nortada habitual, por vezes com alguma intensidade e rajadas. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *26,8ºC *

*Hoje: * 
Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *24,6ºC *

T. Atual: *20,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2020 às 23:03)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpinho, mas desta vez com uma temperatura bem agradável e mais vento que ontem. Amanhã deverá ser um dia parecido ao de hoje, mas a partir de sábado a coisa vai aquecer. Veremos a que valores chego por aqui... 

Devido à sinóptica atual, deverei registar a mínima na próxima hora.

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,8ºC
Mín: 17,1ºC (???)
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h NO

Agora estão 17,6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2020 às 09:56)

Boas,

Só para partilhar que registei há momentos rajadas superiores a 100  km/h (104 e 114 km/h) ente Almoinhas Velhas e Grota. Fora a velocidade constante nos 65/75 km/h. 
Este fenómeno de nortada violenta com aceleração da vertente sul é incrível. Tive dificuldade em manter me de pé.
@StormRic tenho que te passar a localização deste sítio.
Já não é a primeira vez que quando se aproximam dias quente por cá, temos um dia de nortada extremamente violenta. Logo partilho os dados e vídeos.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2020 às 18:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só para partilhar que registei há momentos rajadas superiores a 100  km/h (104 e 114 km/h) ente Almoinhas Velhas e Grota. Fora a velocidade constante nos 65/75 km/h.
> Este fenómeno de nortada violenta com aceleração da vertente sul é incrível. Tive dificuldade em manter me de pé.
> ...



Ai se eu tivesse o budget do Salgado e outros tantos senhores.. Umas Vaisala bem espiadas ui.. .


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2020 às 19:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só para partilhar que registei há momentos rajadas superiores a 100  km/h (104 e 114 km/h) ente Almoinhas Velhas e Grota. Fora a velocidade constante nos 65/75 km/h.
> Este fenómeno de nortada violenta com aceleração da vertente sul é incrível. Tive dificuldade em manter me de pé.
> ...



Ficam os registos desta manhã para quem quiser ver. 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nortada-cascais.8188/pagina-4


----------



## RStorm (3 Jul 2020 às 20:27)

Boa Tarde 

Dia ameno e algo ventoso, com céu totalmente limpo. 
Nortada habitual, com rajadas por vezes fortes durante a tarde. 

Amanhã a conversa já vai ser outra  40ºC previstos para domingo, mas espero que não chegue a tanto. Veremos como será 

Mínima: *17,3ºC *
Máxima: *25,1ºC *

T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2020 às 23:10)

Boa noite,
Esta provavelmente vai ser a última noite fresca antes da canícula. Estão 17,5°C e está céu limpo (nem parece que vem aí uma vaga de calor, pelas temperaturas). 

Quanto ao dia de hoje, foi um dia ameno e com céu limpo durante todo o dia, e provavelmente será o dia mais fresco do mês.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,0°C
Mín: 15,9°C

Veremos o que acontece nos próximos dias!


----------



## criz0r (4 Jul 2020 às 17:30)

Máxima de 33.6°C, predominância de NE durante grande parte do dia. A Nortada mais potente ficou restringida apenas junto ao mar por aqui. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2020 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje foi já bem quente, aliás notou-se logo a partir das 8 da manhã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 01:08)

Boa madrugada,
Por aqui a máxima do ano já foi ultrapassada hoje. Até agora a máxima do ano tinha ocorrido no dia 3 de maio e era de 33,7°C, mas hoje a temperatura já foi aos 33,9°C. Amanhã deverei chegar aos 35°C com certeza. Mas que tareia em relação a ontem! 

A noite, apesar de não ser tropical (o que é bastante normal por aqui, e ainda bem), vai ter temperaturas na ordem dos 18°C de mínima. De facto, à meia-noite e meia a temperatura ainda andava nos 20,1°C. 

Ao final da tarde foi possível ver a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Pampilhosa a nordeste/este. Se não estou em erro, o fumo estava a ir para sul, ou seja, para o Alentejo interior. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,9°C
Mín: 14,4°C

Agora estão 19,8°C, céu limpo e vento de leste.


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2020 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Ontem já aqueceu bem com 33.5°C de máxima, hoje promete ser pior com 37/38°C de máxima 

Aqui já vi que é difícil ter mínimas tropicais, o vento de ONO constante não deixa é ainda bem, porque a minha casa apanha sol a tarde toda do lado dos quartos...

Mínima desta noite de 17.8°C. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2020 às 09:55)

Já cantam as cigarras vento praticamente nulo. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,
Hoje por aqui é o forno ligado... A temperatura de ontem já foi atingida, ou seja, é bem provável que, durante a tarde, a máxima do ano seja atingida. Entretanto começou a soprar um vento de sudoeste que tem arrefecido bem a temperatura, passando dos 33,9°C para os 30,7°C em poucos minutos.


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2020 às 14:14)

Até a barraca abana, como costumo dizer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Jul 2020 às 14:36)

Boa Tarde 

Ontem já aqueceu bem, mas felizmente a nortada esteve quase sempre presente e lá "amenizou" um bocado a coisa  Ainda assim, *32,6ºC *de máxima.
Hoje, após uma madrugada ainda algo fresca, o inicio de manhã arrancou logo quente e com nordestada bem vincada, trazendo com ela um bafo horrivel   Sigo com  *34,9ºC *e 21% HR, veremos até onde vai... 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *15,4ºC *
Máxima: *32,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 15:22)

Na última actualização horária do IPMA nas observações de superfície, Alvega já vai com mais de *+40ºC* às 13HUTC...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2020 às 15:25)

Boa tarde.
Por Carnaxide estão *32,7°C*. A nortada já vai soprando com rajadas. Alivia um pouco...


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 15:27)

Por aqui estão *+38ºC* e está insuportável....


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2020 às 15:44)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui estão *+38ºC* e está insuportável....


Porque móvel, sabes? Já a descer com vento de ONO pois claro, máxima de 36.9° C.

Fui buscar esta ao baú hehe 2013, curioso foi na mesma altura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2020 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com a fornalha ligada ao máxima, o carro por dentro, até queima os braços, mais um dia a doer.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 16:04)

remember disse:


> Porque móvel, sabes? Já a descer com vento de ONO pois claro, máxima de 36.9° C.
> 
> Fui buscar esta ao baú hehe 2013, curioso foi na mesma altura.
> 
> ...



Esta estação pertence ao colega @CT2UIL, que tem ou teve uma estação em Lisboa, acho que na Ajuda, e também em Almada. 
Desconfio que em trabalho ele se desloque aqui a Cabanas, e por vezes aparece aqui esta estação. Mais não sei.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

Na zona alta da Póvoa chegou aos 34,1ºC cerca das 15h (14h utc) mas nessa altura já se viam as eólicas a trabalhar em força sobre os montes, viradas a NW. Pouco depois a nortada chegou aqui e a temperatura já desce, 31,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## meko60 (5 Jul 2020 às 16:27)

Boa tarde.
O calor faz-se sentir em Almada velha, 34,6ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 17:01)

Por aqui o vento tem controlado a temperatura. De facto, a temperatura já andou pelos 33,9°C ao meio-dia e agora anda entre os 31 e os 32°C, devido ao vento fraco de noroeste. Neste momento estão 31,3°C e céu limpo. 

Em Corroios deve estar a braseira do costume, provavelmente a temperatura por lá já ultrapassou os 35°C.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 17:44)

A temperatura máxima aqui onde resido terá sido entre os *+38,5ºC* e os *+39ºC,* em consonância com as previsões do IPMA para Palmela que poderia atingir um máxima de *+39ºC.*
Por agora "uns fresquinhos" *+37,6ºC!*


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2020 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Na zona alta da Póvoa chegou aos 34,1ºC cerca das 15h (14h utc) mas nessa altura já se viam as eólicas a trabalhar em força sobre os montes, viradas a NW. Pouco depois a nortada chegou aqui e a temperatura já desce, 31,7ºC neste momento.


A máxima aí ficou muito acima do que os 34.1°C que registaste, vou deixar os registos da minha, da estação da escola ao pé da tua casa e da estação da APSIA.













Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2020 às 17:48)

remember disse:


> A máxima aí ficou muito acima do que os 34.1°C que registaste, vou deixar os registos da minha, da estação da escola ao pé da tua casa e da estação da APSIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aliás a máxima aqui foi aos 36.9°C. 



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (5 Jul 2020 às 20:52)

A reportar da praia da Fonte da Telha. Final de tarde agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.

Poente a NW com o perfil da Serra de Sintra bem visível:







Panorâmica a Sul na direção do Cabo Espichel:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2020 às 21:13)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização horária do IPMA nas observações de superfície, Alvega já vai com mais de *+40ºC* às 13HUTC...



Alvega terá tido cerca de 30/31 graus de amplitude térmica. Incrível o comportamento da temperatura naquela parte do vale do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2020 às 21:16)

remember disse:


> Aliás a máxima aqui foi aos 36.9°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



 deve ter estado próximo disso, sim, mas como não tenho estação instalada só faço medições avulso pelas ruas do bairro e não terei apanhado o máximo. Aqui há muitas correntes de ar pois são grandes alinhamentos de prédios de 10 andares e as variações conforme o local podem atingir vários graus. É habitual os túneis por baixo dos prédios estarem muito mais frescos e as correntes misturarem-se com o fluxo ao longo da rua. As medições mais próximas de um valor estável são obtidas na rua mais alta, bem exposta ao vento e mais longe dos prédios, junto ao "estaleiro". Hoje realmente não fui para esse lado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 21:25)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar da praia da Fonte da Telha. Final de tarde agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.
> 
> Poente a NW com o perfil da Serra de Sintra bem visível:
> 
> ...


Que bonitas imagens da minha região... Parabéns!  
______________________
Por aqui o dia foi quente mas o vento de sudoeste durante a tarde fez com que a temperatura não subisse tanto como esperava.  
Em Corroios a temperatura deve ter com certeza chegado aos 35°C hoje. Passei há uns 15 minutos na zona do Marialva e o termómetro do carro ainda marcava 31°C! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,9°C
Mín: 16,5°C 

Agora estão 27,2°C e não sopra nem uma aragem. Segue-se uma noite _tropicaliente _pela zona, algo raro...


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 22:22)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui a minha estaçãozita auriol ainda marca *+29,8ºC*, mas as estações em redor variam entre os *+27ºC *e os *+25ºC, *
o que quer dizer que aqui em Cabanas deverão estar uns *+28ºC.*
Por experiência própria aqui por Cabanas que fica no inicio da serra da arrábida, *consegue reter muito calor até bem tarde*.
Mínima tropical à vista? Parece-me que sim!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Aquela estreita faixa do Litoral Centro, na zona entre o Cabo Roca e S.Pedro de Moel só se livrou totalmente da nebulosidade matinal lá para as 15h (14h utc). As últimas praias a começar a ver o sol terão sido na costa da Roca às Maçãs.

Imagem do Terra cerca das 11:07 utc:





Imagem do satélite Suomi cerca das 13:49 utc:


----------



## meko60 (5 Jul 2020 às 23:22)

Máxima do dia 35ºC
Mínima 23,4ºC


----------



## Maxwell Black (6 Jul 2020 às 08:33)

Que raio se passa com a humidade que subiu de repente?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2020 às 09:44)

Boas,


Ontem tive 35,8 graus de máxima, que calor, o uv elevado  ainda dificultou mais a coisa.

Entretanto deixo aqui algo recorrente em dias como o de ontem , onde o diferencial térmico é enorme em escassos kms, onde nem precisamos de falar de 20 ou 30 kms como algumas vezes vejo.

T. Máximas
Cabo Raso vs Centro interpretação de duna da cresmina.
Nortada vs lestada.
Por acaso andei por lá, e meteu impressão o choque térmico.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2020 às 12:23)

Boas,

Grande bafo já por aqui, vento praticamente nulo e *28.7ºC*. Dormir ? O que é isso.. acho que vou montar uma tenda no Cabo Raso.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2020 às 12:42)

Boas!

Já bastante calor aqui em Coruche! Será mais um dia que andaremos na casa dos 40ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2020 às 13:01)

Boa tarde!
Por Carnaxide estão* 31,7°C*. Ouvem-se cigarras a cantarolar. Típico dia de calor. 
A noite foi suportável graças à nortada. Mínima de *18,7°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2020 às 13:10)

Entretanto Alvega registou ontem uma amplitude térmica incrível : 30,7 graus!

Mínima: 11,1 graus
Maxima: 41,8 graus


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 13:57)

remember disse:


> Aliás a máxima aqui foi aos 36.9°C.



Boa tarde, passo a referenciar a estação da Escola D.Martinho e a comparar com o que vou medindo aqui pelo bairro do cimo da Póvoa.
Realmente ontem a máxima foi de* 36,8ºC* na escola.

Neste momento, *31,5ºC aqui e 33,3ºC na escola*, 1,8ºC de diferença.
Claramente, menos quente do que ontem, além de que o vento de NW começou agora a sentir-se.

HR nos 48,5% contra 36%.

Muita bruma para a lezíria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2020 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,
Outro dia com temperaturas acima dos 30°C, mas hoje acho que o dia vai ser mais fresco, embora esteja mais húmido. Por outro lado, a mínima, como de costume, foi fresquinha, de 17,8°C.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2020 às 14:37)

Boas!

O meu carro marcava há pouco 39ºC com uma ligeira brisa quente aqui na Zona Industrial de Coruche... Calor...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2020 às 15:40)

Mais uma tarde abrasadora aqui pelo Ribatejo, o calor já se faz notar desde as 8:30 da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 16:02)

*33,8ºC* foi o registo máximo na escola; 31,6ºC aqui pela rua.

Agora observo 30,5ºC e mantém-se 48,5%. Já há nortada de NW, eólicas a trabalhar em pleno.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2020 às 16:16)

Diferenças bem claras no litoral centro, entre as praias e a influencia do ar marítimo e o litoral centro mais interior... 
*Cabo Raso +18,7ºC, Alvega, + 40,9ºC





*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

Voltou a subir com o enfraquecimento do vento de WNW, 31,1ºC aqui.

Veio de Leste um pequeno bando de cegonhas, seis, que ficaram a pairar em círculos sobre o bairro. Nunca vi isto por cá, costuma ficar mais lá em baixo.

*33,7ºC* há 20 minutos, na escola.

EDIT: Às 16h30, confirmo a temperatura na escola com *33,6ºC* no estaleiro, apesar de algum vento fraco, até 10 Km/h de WNW.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 17:36)

Apareceram alguns cirrus em movimento rápido de SW.
A maior parte do coberto vegetal rasteiro está quase seco:






Cegonha, uma do bando, parece-me juvenil:





Foto de Cristina Bastos


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 18:24)

33,3°C a descer a A1 para o Trancão, 31,5° sobre a ponte de Sacavém, 33,4°C depois da subida oposta. Telheiras 33,6°C.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 18:45)

25 de Abril,  33,5°C, 36%

Bruma lado de terra, neblina ao longe no mar.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (6 Jul 2020 às 21:12)

Boa noite 

Que tempo horrivel, vai lá vai... Nordestada fraca e calor abafado  Nem durante a madrugada se sente algum fresco. 
Ontem cheguei aos *35,9ºC*, a mais alta do ano até agora. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,6ºC *
Máxima: *35,9ºC*

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,7ºC *
Máxima: *35,0ºC *

T. Atual: *26,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Toby (6 Jul 2020 às 21:23)

Ola,
Parece-me que ele é o único que tem tido frio


----------



## remember (6 Jul 2020 às 22:25)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> Parece-me que ele é o único que tem tido frio


Boas, impressionante hoje, durante o caminho com nevoeiro desde Alenquer até Coimbra e com morrinha durante algum tempo, depois do calor de ontem... É obra! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2020 às 23:28)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia bem quente e com um início de noite bem quente também. Apesar de a temperatura máxima registada ter sido mais baixa, a humidade relativa foi bem mais alta, resultando numa pior sensação térmica que nos últimos dias. Por outro lado, as madrugadas costumam ser frescas a partir das duas da manhã, mas mal nasce o sol a temperatura sobe logo uns 3°C ou mais. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 32,9°C
Mín: 17,8°C

Agora estão 22,4°C e céu limpo. Amanhã, segundo as previsões, será mais um dia quente. A ver a que valores de temperatura chego...


----------



## almeida96 (7 Jul 2020 às 01:12)

Por aqui a nortada ameniza bastante as temperaturas, que não têm sido nada de especial...um meio termo entre Lisboa e as temperaturas do Cabo Raso 

5/7:
Máxima: *28,8 ºC*
Mínima: 16,4 ºC

6/7:
Máxima: *27,6 ºC*
Mínima: 16,5 ºC

Por agora 18,2 ºC...os dados são da estação de Albarraque, aqui perto...se bem que aqui a temperatura deve ser um pouco mais baixa.


----------



## Toby (7 Jul 2020 às 06:19)

remember disse:


> Boas, impressionante hoje, durante o caminho com nevoeiro desde Alenquer até Coimbra e com morrinha durante algum tempo, depois do calor de ontem... É obra!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk





*BAROSA:*







*Lagoa Do Cao (Alcobaca)*







*São Martinho do Porto*

*



*


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2020 às 07:31)

Toby disse:


> *BAROSA:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia, na zona de Leiria para cima ainda caia com mais insistência 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (7 Jul 2020 às 09:41)

Em Lisboa céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Calor horrível logo pela manhã. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2020 às 12:08)

A manhã de hoje, já começou bem mais fresca, em relação á de ontem, e com nevoeiro, que ainda permaneceu até por volta das 8 horas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

Boa tarde

31,9ºC
46%

(30,9ºC, 40% na escola)

Poeira em circulação de SW, céu acinzentado:





WNW 13h01 utc





WNW  12h37 utc eólicas paradas





ENE 13h01 utc Lezíria










EDIT: a concentração à superfície é mínima aqui pela RLC, não excede os 20 microgramas por metro cúbico, sendo até inferior a 5 microgramas a maior parte do tempo que dura esta circulação:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2020 às 14:40)

Imagem do satélite Terra às 10h55 utc, a carga de poeira é gradualmente mais visível para SSW:






32,5ºC (embora o sensor da Kestrel esteja à sombra e na fachada sombria do edifício, a radiação directa do céu empoeirado deve fazer subir a temperatura registada em cerca de pelo menos 1ºC, na escola registam *31,2ºC*)
41,5%



Eólicas continuam quase todas paradas, a última direcção em que se imobilizaram é para o quadrante SE.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2020 às 15:26)

Boas!

Dia quente aqui pela Azambuja, com o céu de aspecto muito poeirento. O meu sensor na varanda à sombra marca 35.0ºC, creio que não andará longe do valor real.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2020 às 16:16)

34,4ºC à janela (lado sombra do edifício).; 38,5%
32,7ºC na escola; 33%

Eólicas quase imóveis, várias direcções.

EDIT: no estaleiro a temperatura registada, 33,6ºC, confirmava a da escola.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2020 às 19:59)

Nortada a soprar moderada, eólicas a trabalhar bem, viradas a WNW/NW
Cirrocumulus/Altocumulus misturados com a poeira em altitude.

25,4ºC em descida
52%

WNW 18:38:08 utc





ENE 18:38:22 utc





W 18:38:50 utc


----------



## Gato Preto (7 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

Atual em Sta. Marta: 26,1 ºC com ligeira brisa.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jul 2020 às 20:50)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e bem quente, mas já se notou algumas diferenças em comparação com os últimos dias.
O céu apresentou-se esbranquiçado devido à camada de poeira e com alguma nebulosidade alta/média.
O vento soprou de E/NE, mas a partir do inicio da tarde apareceu a típica nortada, embora fraca.

Neste momento, corre uma aragem fresca e o céu parece ter aspecto de trovoada no quadrante leste. Há bocado, um familiar veio perguntara-me se ia trovejar esta noite  Era bom era 

Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *33,4ºC *

T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2020 às 23:30)

Descida rápida da temperatura com o aumento da nortada.
*
Valores pouco antes do pôr-do-sol:
20,3ºC (máxima de hoje: 33,7ºC)*
66% (mínima de hoje: 30%)
Rajada máxima 25,7 Km/h (Escola D.Martinho - IPVOADES3)
Quer a temperatura mínima quer a HR máxima ainda estão em suspenso até à meia-noite.

Mínima até agora (registada neste momento): 18,2ºC
HR: 71% (máximo até agora)

O poente foi assim:

















ENE 19:53:46 utc. Fumo ou poeira em suspensão nos níveis baixos?
*



*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2020 às 07:54)

Bom dia, 
Enfim, dias quentes sucedem-se! Ontem durante a madrugada quase não consegui dormir devido ao calor - de facto, por volta das três da manhã, a temperatura ainda andava pelos 20ºC. Depois lá deu para abrir um pouco a janela e descansar, mas por volta das oito da manhã já estavam 23ºC e um bafo a vir de fora de casa. Felizmente o dia de ontem foi um pouco mais fresco, mas foi mais húmido e poeirento, o que também não ajudou. Esta noite, felizmente, foi mais fresca, o que permitiu arrefecer o quarto mas mesmo assim está complicado, e eu tenho o azar de não ter arrefecimento em casa.  

Ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,9ºC
Mín: 17,9ºC
Humidade relativa média: 69% 

Agora estão 18,4ºC e céu limpo, já sem poeiras.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2020 às 13:19)

A reportar da margem sul do Tejo: Na Aroeira inicio de manhã fresco com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de oeste.
Neste momento em Almada céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2020 às 20:04)

Boa Tarde 
Hoje foi autêntico alivio, com vento fresquinho e menos 7 graus em relação a ontem  É de aproveitar, para refrescar um pouco as nossas casas 
O dia começou com céu nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do meio da manhã, passando apenas a permanecer em todo o quadrante W. 
Nortada habitual. 

Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *26,6ºC *

T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2020 às 21:44)

Boas, 

Após um curto interregno, amanhã regressa por cá a normalidade,  forte nortada pois claro.

De momento cai Morrinha ténue, sinal de muita humidade na serra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jul 2020 às 07:53)

Bom dia,
Tenho estado um bocadinho doente e portanto tenho participado menos no fórum. Estes últimos dias também não têm ajudado, já que o sol quase só aparece por volta do meio-dia.  

Ontem, apesar de o céu estar limpo quando o sol despontou, rapidamente vieram as nuvens e o céu esteve nublado até às onze da manhã. Depois de vários dias com temperaturas de quase 34°C, ter dias frescos como estes e com algum vento é ótimo, só é mesmo pena é que não esteja muito sol.  

Ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,8°C
Mín: 15,5°C 

Hoje o céu ainda está mais fechado que ontem e estão 19,2°C. A mínima nem desceu dos 18°C, ficando nos 18,2°C. Segundo as previsões, hoje deverei ter mais vento e o céu nublado deverá dissipar mais cedo. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2020 às 15:08)

Boa tarde

Depois da entrada de ar marítimo e da nebulosidade baixa que desde anteontem encobriu parcialmente o céu, hoje volta o céu limpo após a dissipação matinal e a temperatura recupera para valores superiores à média.

*28,6ºC* e 48% neste momento, na escola.

Valores de ontem: *17,1ºC* a *25,7ºC*; HR 48% a 74%; vento máximo: 32,2 Km/h às 20h45 locais, no final de um período de descida acentuada da temperatura *antes do pôr-do-sol *(de 25,2ºC para 18,9ºC em 3 horas)

Nortada de NW, fraca até 16 Km/h iniciou-se agora.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2020 às 20:45)

Boa Tarde

Dia muito idêntico ao de ontem: manhã nublada e tarde soalheira. A máxima foi abaixo do previsto, graças à nebulosidade matinal, que atrasou o aquecimento.
Nortada habitual, mas muito fraca.

Amanhã o calor ainda deverá ser soft, mas a partir de sábado vou entrar numa "onda" de temperaturas na ordem dos 35/36ºC, durante pelo menos os próximos 7 dias  É obra, mas também tenho que considerar que há outras regiões em que vai estar pior 

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *27,9ºC *

T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

Boa noite
A manhã de hoje começou logo com sol, mas passado pouco tempo veio as nuvens que depressa o encobriram, até por volta das hora de almoço, já a tarde, ainda foi bem amena.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jul 2020 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Nortada algo violenta desde o final da tarde, não esperava tanto... 
Vento médio de 30 a 40 km/h e rajadas já superiores a 60/65 km/h!! Vai tudo pelos ares, já ouvi as janelas a abanar!

*20ºC* apenas  

Nebulosidade baixa até ao fim da manhã, limpou para a tarde e a temperatura chegou aos 27ºC


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2020 às 09:53)

Manhã de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2020 às 10:33)

Bom dia,
Ontem a nebulosidade acabou por limpar por volta do meio-dia e lá veio o maravilhoso céu limpo e a temperatura aqueceu bem durante a tarde. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,4°C
Mín: 18,2°C

Hoje, apesar de a madrugada ter sido mais fresca que ontem, o dia segue já com uma temperatura mais elevada, de 25,3°C, vento nulo e céu limpo. Hoje deverei novamente chegar a perto dos 30°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2020 às 13:08)

Boas,

Madrugada difícil de dormir...
Certamente com rajadas 90/100 km/h por aqui.
Aquela violência ímpar no país.
Segundo consta caiu uma árvore na estrada do Pisão.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2020 às 13:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Madrugada difícil de dormir...
> Certamente com rajadas 90/100 km/h por aqui.
> ...



E Sintra hoje estava com capacete.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Jul 2020 às 13:52)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Noite e madrugada realmente ventosa por aqui também, certamente uma ou outra rajada chegou ou ultrapassou mesmo os 70 km/h! Mesmo deitado, ouvia-se o vento a assobiar e objectos a voar na rua... 

O dia amanheceu mais tranquilo, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. Mais quente, já com *28ºC *actuais!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2020 às 14:00)

belem disse:


> E Sintra hoje estava com capacete.



Verdade, vejo-o sempre da janela. 
A precipitação oculta entre Monge - Peninha deve ter sido valente.


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2020 às 20:56)

Boa Noite 

Tal como esperado, hoje sentiu-se mais calor mas leve, quando comparado com os próximos tempos.
O céu esteve totalmente limpo durante todo o dia. 
Nortada habitual. 

A partir de amanhã é que sai ser a doer! 

Mínima: *18,0ºC *
Máxima: *29,3ºC *

T. Atual: *23,8ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2020 às 14:27)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem a temperatura voltou à casa dos 30ºC, mas hoje e amanhã deverá haver uma pausa no calor. Segunda, no entanto, parece-me que vai ser o dia, a ver vamos!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,1ºC
Mín: 17,2ºC

Hoje está menos calor que ontem, com vento fraco de oeste e uma temperatura atual de 26,6ºC. Um alívio antes dos dias que estão por vir!


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jul 2020 às 17:11)

Boa tarde!

Dia bem quente hoje, a temperatura já chegou aos 33ºC e HR a rondar os 40%!  
Vejo boas torres a NE muito longe, as da zona de Abrantes, vamos ver se logo à noite chega a qualquer coisa... O GFS não descarta essa hipotese!  

Vento fraco, por vezes moderado de SW e 32ºC actuais


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 17:29)

Boa tarde

Avistam-se as células que se estendem desde Gavião, a sul do Tejo, para norte até Nelas, por enquanto.

Anteontem, quinta-feira 9: 17,8ºC a *28,6ºC*; 48% a 79%; rajada máxima 46,7 Km/h.
Ontem dia 10: 17,3ºC a *29,3ªC*; 36% a 73%; rajada 35,4 Km/h.

Hoje já passou pelos *32,8ºC *cerca das 15h30 locais, 30,9ºC neste momento.
O vento ainda não passou dos 25 Km/h.


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 18:11)




----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2020 às 18:13)

Boas!

Dia de calor aqui pela Azambuja. São visíveis para o Interior a Nordeste os topos das células que por lá andam a deixar animação!


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 18:14)

Boa tarde,

Em 11/07/2019: 35.1° 

Hoje:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 18:19)

Células a NE (Mação):






Células a Leste, mas que não encontro correspondência com ecos de radar significativos:

Leste 15:09:37utc





E mais estranho ainda, a SE:

SE 15:28:30utc





Imagem radar das 15:30 utc. No lugar daquelas células das últimas duas fotos não há mais do que ecos fracos, ou seja, chuviscos ou chuva muito esparsa (pingos isolados).


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 18:27)

Imagem do satélite Aqua às 13:48 utc.
Sobre a região de Lisboa. Oeste e vale inferior do Tejo, bancos de Altocumulus e Cirrocumulus.
Primeira célula visível a Leste de Coimbra.


----------



## Brites (11 Jul 2020 às 18:50)

Já se ouvem uns roncos em Pombal com uma frequência bem elevada! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2020 às 18:56)

Boas,

Máxima de 33.7°C, lá fora já sopra o vento com vontade.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 18:59)

Vi agora um vídeo de uma amiga, de chuva torrencial na baixa de Coimbra


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2020 às 19:05)

Parece-me uma boa tarde para andar de barco nas ruas de Coimbra.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:07)

O céu na direção de Coimbra está com um aspeto medonho


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Jul 2020 às 19:07)

Chove a potes e troveja em Coimbra à mais de 30 minutos.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:08)

Ouvi alguns trovões ao longe


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jul 2020 às 19:12)

A chuver forte em Coimbra acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 19:15)




----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:18)

Os trovões vão-se seguindo uns atrás dos outros, céu muito nublado na Figueira


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 19:19)

DaniFR disse:


> A chuver forte em Coimbra acompanhado de trovoada.



Imagino a Rua do Brasil(Calhabé). Pode ser que as obras no sistema de escoamento resultem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2020 às 19:19)

Por aqui foi mais uma tarde bem quente, aliás o único tempo fresco que senti, foi antes das 6 da manhã, e logo ás 8 já se começa a notar o brutal aumento da temperatura.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:25)

A cadência de trovões aqui é incrível, e levantou-se algum vento, mas não caiu nada ainda
Editado: Vi agora um raio, e um trovão bem forte agora (e perto)


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:35)

Começa a chover pela Figueira


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 19:41)

Está a mover-se lentamente, na esperança de um bom banho. Ela seria bem-vinda durante os próximos dias, que se estão a tornar "duros".


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:42)

17,9 mm das 6 às 7 em Chãs de Tavares!
(Enganei-me no tópico, era para ser no do interior, a moderação que mude, por favor)


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 19:51)

Por aqui tem havido maioritariamente chuvisco, houve uns 2/3 minutos de chuva um pouco mais intensa mas parece já ter parado


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 20:03)

Entretanto, na calmaria do Tejo, Altocumulus castellanus com virga. Veem-se os topos maciços das células de Coimbra. 

25,0°C
60%
NW até 15 Km/h





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 20:05)

Por aqui até os chuvisco já pararam, mas o céu continua muito escuro para Este, não sei se vai haver "segunda ronda"


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 20:25)

Não chove para a região de Alcobaça.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2020 às 20:34)

Boas, 

Dia quente não esperava tanto. 
32 graus de máxima 
E neste momento? Nortada moderada a forte e já nos 19,6 graus, maravilha!!


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 20:39)

6mm de água desde o 01/06...!!  (2019: 34mm, 2018: 56mm, 2017: 18mm)
bem, vou regar as minhas plantações e afogar as minhas mágoas numa cerveja belga.


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Jul 2020 às 20:52)

A minha vista neste momento:


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 20:52)

Acabou por não haver segunda ronda  1,5 mm acumulados, não é muito, mas sempre dá para não acabar o mês a zeros, e sempre deu para animar a tarde e baixar drasticamente a temperatura


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Jul 2020 às 21:05)

Como não gostar de meteorologia?



free online photo upload


----------



## hurricane (11 Jul 2020 às 21:12)

E nao há videos?


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2020 às 21:15)

por aqui estou com metade do céu, lado norte encoberto


----------



## fhff (11 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

Pot Sintra, tudo coberto. Dia de sol razoável, com Nortada sempre fresquinha. Não me admira que comece a cacimbar em breve. 19°C


----------



## hurricane (11 Jul 2020 às 21:53)

Trovoada seguida que já se ve daqui de Porto de Mós.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2020 às 22:06)

Aqui a noite segue bem iluminada pelos relampagos, principalmente da zona de Ferreira do Zezere/Tomar, o céu totalmente encoberto, até parece que estamos no inverno.


----------



## hurricane (11 Jul 2020 às 22:26)

Que festival eléctrico na zona da serra dos Candeeiros!


----------



## bandevelugo (11 Jul 2020 às 22:31)

Hoje pelo vale do Tejo, ainda com bastante água. 37ºC na praia da Valada, a convidar ao banho nas águas frias do rio.

Ao longe as trovoadas de Mação, Oleiros e vizinhanças, ainda aparecem no time-lapse.


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 22:34)

hurricane disse:


> Que festival eléctrico na zona da serra dos Candeeiros!



são visíveis até à minha casa (+/-12km)


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

Noite fresca, sem vento e ceu limpo, 21ºC apenas!

A norte daqui consigo ver os relampagos na zona da serra dos Candeeiros


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

hurricane disse:


> Trovoada seguida que já se ve daqui de Porto de Mós.





Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui a noite segue bem iluminada pelos relampagos, principalmente da zona de Ferreira do Zezere/Tomar, o céu totalmente encoberto, até parece que estamos no inverno.





hurricane disse:


> Que festival eléctrico na zona da serra dos Candeeiros!



O movimento das células é para NNW/N, mas nascem mais de SSE e ganham força ao chegarem à linha de alturas de Candeeiros à Lousã.












A linha de instabilidade tem ainda vindo a propagar-se longitudinalmente para SSW.


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 22:50)




----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 22:59)




----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 23:04)

Não me apercebi, mas uma familiar disse-me que chegou a cair algum granizo cá na Figueira


----------



## hurricane (11 Jul 2020 às 23:07)

Já chove por aqui. Mas a trovoada está a dissipar-se


----------



## nelson972 (11 Jul 2020 às 23:09)

Já passou a trovoada, partilho uma foto tirada aqui da varanda de casa. A vista não é grande coisa, mas tive sorte com a direcção dos raios.





edit: nova imagem , com melhor definição


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2020 às 23:18)

Noutros lados têm tido tormentas e por aqui é a pasmaceira do costume... Céu limpo durante todo o dia, alguma nebulosidade ao final da tarde e calor. Eu bem gostava de ver relâmpagos ao longe, mas por aqui nem isso! Enfim...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,3ºC
Mín: 17,2ºC

Agora estão 21,2ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento de sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 23:28)

bandevelugo disse:


> Ao longe as trovoadas de Mação, Oleiros e vizinhanças, ainda aparecem no time-lapse.



Essas células eram visíveis da Póvoa de Santa Iria, apesar da bruma.

A linha de instabilidade está agora a diminuir de actividade e não alastrou mais para SSW, ficando-se pela latitude de Rio Maior.
A actividade eléctrica é agora rara.







Terá sido esta a DEA que supostamente iniciou o incêndio na Lousã que teve as trágicas consequências já conhecidas.


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

Boas,

temperatura esteve próxima dos 20ºC, mas já vai a subir... 20.5ºC com 67% de HR e vento de ONO 10 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2020 às 02:12)

Pareceu-me ver uns flashes, mas olhando para o radar não vejo de onde possam ter vindo. De qualquer modo, algumas nuvens no céu, a temperatura estabilizou há algumas horas, mas em valores razoáveis, abaixo dos 20 ºC, nada do "horror" que tenho visto no litoral norte


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2020 às 13:39)

A reportar da Aroeira. Manhã de céu limpo com vento fraco de oeste. Neste momento céu a tornar-se encoberto com  nebulosidade baixa vindo do oceano.


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2020 às 14:40)

Boas, estava agora a percorrer as praias no beachcam quase todas da margem sul com nevoeiro, pior na Lagoa de Albufeira e no Meco.

Vai lá vai, a meteorologia tem destas coisas. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2020 às 14:57)

remember disse:


> Boas, estava agora a percorrer as praias no beachcam quase todas da margem sul com nevoeiro, pior na Lagoa de Albufeira e no Meco.
> 
> Vai lá vai, a meteorologia tem destas coisas.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Boa tarde

Na imagem do satélite Terra das 11:14 utc de hoje é visível que só mesmo uma estreita faixa litoral está sob a camada de nuvens baixas, desde a sul da Figueira da Foz até ao Cabo de S.Vicente.

Notável o 'ciclone'  encaixado na baía de Setúbal... 






Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, zona alta, temos* 30,7ºC* em subida com HR 38% em descida e vento SE bastante consistente à volta dos 15 Km/h.
No entanto as eólicas estão praticamente paradas e com direcções diversas.

Ontem *17,3ºC a 32,8ºC*; 35% a 73% e rajada máxima de 29 Km/h, vento predominando de NW.

Anda não há indícios de instabilidade em desenvolvimento rápido, àquela hora, ou no radar ainda agora:







Ontem ainda observei para o quadrante norte, ao crepúsculo, a nebulosidade média e alta associada às células que vinham a crescer cada vez mais para sul, mas nada chegou mais perto do que Rio Maior.


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2020 às 15:09)

A ver se essa nebulosidade chega a Carcavelos e até a Lisboa

Por enquanto, aqui junto à Parede, está céu limpo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2020 às 15:13)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar da Aroeira. Manhã de céu limpo com vento fraco de oeste. Neste momento céu a tornar-se encoberto com  nebulosidade baixa vindo do oceano.


De facto, o céu há pouco esteve encoberto e a temperatura desceu para os 20°C, depois de ter atingido os 25°C durante a manhã, mas agora voltou o sol, com vento fraco de oeste e 22,2°C. Um dia mais fresco do que eu esperava, de todo, e ainda bem, já que amanhã deverei atingir os 35°C.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2020 às 16:27)

*33,8ºC*
34%

Depois de várias horas com vento de direcção maioritariamente de SE, desde o início da manhã mas mais intensamente a partir das 13h, virou agora para componente Oeste, mais fraco.
As estações próxima de Santa Iria estão em consonância com estes dados.

As eólicas já viraram para WNW e trabalham mas lentamente.

A Leste avistam-se sinais de convecção, distante.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2020 às 17:40)

*31,2ºC* em descida, noroeste fraco.

Cumulus congestus sobre Mira de Aire, eco fraco, avistam-se daqui.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2020 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde

Fim de semana quente, mas felizmente não foi nada por aí além, tendo em conta o que estava previsto inicialmente.
Céu geralmente limpo, com alguma neblina horizontal no quadrante W. Ontem à tarde foi possível avistar as células que andaram na zona do Médio-Tejo.
Alguma nortada durante a tarde, mas muito fraca.

Amanhã, 38 graus previstos  Entretanto parece que também se avizinham algumas noites tropicais... vai começar o pesadelo nocturno 

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *33,6ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *17,9ºC *
Máxima: *32,1ºC *

T. Atual: *30,3ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 20:22)

Boa tarde,

bem, o que posso dizer: sem chuva, sem granizo, sem ventos fortes, sem trovoada, sem onda de calor, em suma, bastante comum.






Agora (20h20) 23.9° 72%


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 20:25)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Na imagem do satélite Terra das 11:14 utc de hoje é visível que só mesmo uma estreita faixa litoral está sob a camada de nuvens baixas, desde a sul da Figueira da Foz até ao Cabo de S.Vicente.
> 
> Notável o 'ciclone'  encaixado na baía de Setúbal...



 joli


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2020 às 21:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o nevoeiro quase que chegou à zona por volta das quatro da tarde, mas o vento aumentou e dissipou a nebulosidade. Devido à humidade e ao vento marítimo, a temperatura não subiu tanto como esperava. O mesmo não se pode dizer dos próximos dias, que terão temperaturas bem quentes e provavelmente a máxima anual de 33,9°C será ultrapassada na segunda.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,6°C
Mín: 16,5°C 

Agora estão 21,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## fhff (12 Jul 2020 às 23:56)

Por Sintra, o dia foi razoavelmente quente. Apesar do nevoeiro na praia, 5 km para o interior, onde estou, ele não chegou.
Noite quente, talvez a mais quente do ano aqui em Sintra (20ºC).  Zero vento e muito pouca humidade. Finalmente uma noite de céu estrelado...


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2020 às 01:14)

Boa noite,

Máxima de ontem de 34.4°C, está um calor dentro de casa e com os dias que aí vêem ainda pior...










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2020 às 01:25)

Boa madrugada,

Fornalha activa, 25 graus por Alcabideche.
A máxima de ontem foi de 31 graus.

Hoje de manhã fez muito nevoeiro entre o guincho e Cabo Raso, costuma acontecer de vez enquando dado que o vento estava de quadrante sul. Claro que a norte do cabo da Roca o número de dias de nevoeiro é incomparávelmente maior com registado a sul do mesmo. Embora as curtas distâncias são climas diferentes, por vezes farta tanto estes vendavais localizados que preferia os dias cinzentos / nevoeiros sem vento do outro lado da serra.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 03:14)

São 3h da madrugada.

*24,8ºC, a subir * 
(mínima já foi, 23,5ºC à 1h45)

Uma hora atrás, eram estas as temperaturas. Destaque para o mistério da Praia da Rainha, que consegue estar mais fria (14,3ºC) do que a água do mar (18ºC).  
94% e vento do quadrante Leste/SE inferior a *1 Km/h* talvez explique o 'mistério'. Conseguiu bater Seiça que segue com 15,2ºC mas a descer.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 04:17)

4h15

Desceu aqui para *22,4ºC *(passou por 22,3ºC)
Praia da Rainha nos *13,6ºC *uma hora atrás.
Seiça 14,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2020 às 08:56)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 22 graus.
Neste momento já nos 28 graus!

Amanhã regressa a nortada violenta localizada.
O icon mete rajadas de 90/100 kmh numa área restrita.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jul 2020 às 09:11)

Manhã começa muito quente  em Lisboa. Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2020 às 09:24)

StormRic disse:


> São 3h da madrugada.
> 
> *24,8ºC, a subir *
> (mínima já foi, 23,5ºC à 1h45)
> ...



A inversão térmica local da Ema da praia da Rainha será sempre das mais espectaculares da rede Ipma, daí dar bons nós ao cérebro quando queremos perceber tamanho arrefecimento nocturno, é sem dúvida impressionante.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2020 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Hoje por Coruche, num dia que promete ser bem quente, às 9h quando cheguei aqui o meu carro já marcava 27ºC, provavelmente agora já passará dos 30ºC.


----------



## Tonton (13 Jul 2020 às 10:51)

Bom dia,
Hoje é para um grande inferno mesmo... 

Às 10h 30m, o Auriol do lado Sul já marcava 35ºC.................


----------



## Geopower (13 Jul 2020 às 11:55)

Alguma frescura junto ao rio Tejo:Cais do Sodré e Cacilhas  devido à brisa estival do Rio Tejo.

Panorâmica a norte a partir de  Cacilhas:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2020 às 12:47)

34 graus 
Que brasa...


----------



## Tufao André (13 Jul 2020 às 13:17)

Bom dia! 

Hoje está complicado... *35ºC* já a esta hora!! E sensação térmica de 37ºC, pois a HR é quase de 40%, o vento é fraco de O e existem algumas poeiras 
E ainda promete ir aos 38ºC, sendo dos dias mais quentes até agora! Vamos ver..


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 13:19)

Boa tarde! Por aqui bastante calor, ao meio-dia o termómetro do carro (em andamento) já marcava *+34ºC*,  agora deverão estar uns *+34,5ºC/ 35ºC*, estou à espera de uma máxima entre os *+37,5C e os +38,5ºC.*
Mais logo actualizo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 13:57)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *21,7ºC.
*
*34,8ºC* agora. 30% e SE persistente mas fraco, inferior a 5 Km/h a maior parte do tempo, uma rajada de 12,9 Km/h foi o único salto de relevo.

Seiça, *37,1ºC*, já subiu 23,4ºC desde a mínima de *13,7ºC* (perdeu para a Praia da Rainha, claro, que nos registos horários chegou aos *13,1ºC*).

Até à Grécia o Mediterrâneo está fechado pela crista anticiclónica a norte, circulação de Leste em toda a Europa meridional.


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2020 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

Ainda a aproveitar as férias, hoje pela costa está-se mesmo bem, bastante gente para um dia de semana.

Lá por casa já acima dos 36, ainda com humidade alta, deve estar um bafo... provavelmente para o recorde do ano até agora, mínima tropical de 22°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 14:29)

Bem, afinal vou ter que fazer já um _update_ , por aqui estão *+36,3ºC*, que brasa...


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2020 às 14:33)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ainda a aproveitar as férias, hoje pela costa está-se mesmo bem, bastante gente para um dia de semana.
> 
> ...


Estava aqui a reparar em várias aplicações  humidade um pouco alta para este tipo de eventos, dando uma sensação muito maior de calor, estava a ver lá para casa, sensação de 44/45°C 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 14:36)

Os extremos de temperatura ontem a ficarem na Região Litoral Centro:
A máxima das estações do IPMA foi atingida em *Santarém*, nos quarentas isolados do resto das estações, com *40,7ºC*.






A mínima ficou na *Praia da Rainha*, *12,4ºC*. A maior parte das estações do interior a sul da cordilheira central teve a habitual amplitude térmica superior a 20ºC.






Aqui na Póvoa oscila agora nos 35ºC, 35,2ºC presentes mas já passou pelos *35,5ºC* há minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2020 às 14:40)

33 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 14:43)

remember disse:


> Estava aqui a reparar em várias aplicações  humidade um pouco alta para este tipo de eventos, dando uma sensação muito maior de calor, estava a ver lá para casa, sensação de 44/45°C
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Também reparei. Aliás é visível alguma nebulosidade esparsa de pequenos Cumulus humilis a 'transpirar' os níveis baixos, aqui e para Leste na lezíria. *Vale do Tejo *lidera as temperaturas às 14h, já na casa dos 38ºC arredondados, Tomar, Alvega, Coruche, Santarém.


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 14:46)

Ontem passei o dia em viagem, ás 12h00 estava em Ponte de Sôr e a temperatura no carro (o termómetro é extremamente fiável, normalmente peca por defeito) marcava *+34ºC, *mais tarde em Tomar, cerca das 16H o termómetro marcava* +36ºC* (a estação do IPMA marcava à mesma hora* +37,4ºC*) já na A1 no troço Torres Novas/ Santarém o carro marcava *+38ºC*, e quando cheguei  à zona de Vila Franca de Xira/Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura desceu abruptamente para uns meros* +30ºC*, a seguir na Ponte de Vasco da Gama, registei no carro um mínimo de *+26ºC*, e finalmente quando cheguei a Cabanas por volta das 17h45m estavam uns agradáveis *+28ºC!*


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 14:48)

Agora uns "fresquinhos" *+36,6ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Jul 2020 às 14:55)

Já vai em * 37ºC *por aqui!!!  
Com vento muito fraco e alguma humidade, é um bafo incrível e dificil de respirar... 
Mínima alta também, ficou-se pelos 21ºC!


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 14:55)

Notável imagem do litoral hoje, com a nebulosidade baixa oceânica típica a ser soprada para bem longe da costa.
Nota-se também a nebulosidade espalhada pelo interior, Sinais de alguma convecção, pequenos Cumulus mediocris, alguns na Beira interior podem ser já congestus.

Satélite Terra às 11:56 utc (cerca das 13h locais)


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 15:28)

*36,4ºC* aqui.

*37,5ºC* em Santa Iria.
*40,8ºC *na Póvoa, perto da estação.
*35,8ºC* no Parque de Santa Iria (cimo dos montes, altitude 140m). Vento *NW 23 Km/h* !

Valores em flutuação devido às rotações do vento. O NW parece querer chegar até aqui.

Entretanto, hora e meia atrás... Santa Cruz recebe a brisa marítima e não sobe além dos 21ºC.
*Cabo Raso nos 20ºC*


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2020 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,quente.
35,1ºC e 38% de HR.....que bafo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 16:21)

Já chegou a nortada!  32 Km/h e rajadas 39 Km/h.
Mas a temperatura ainda renitente em descer, apenas ligeiramente:
*34,6ºC*
28%

Às 15h locais: Alvega quase a tocar os 40ºC, já lá deve estar agora.





A costa oeste da RLC mantém-se impávida nos 20ºC/21ºC, mas sem nebulosidade, parece.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2020 às 16:23)

Boa tarde,
Hoje sim, está um bafo descomunal lá fora e a máxima anual foi batida. Depois de a temperatura ter atingido os 35,3°C, a temperatura desceu um pouco devido ao vento de sudoeste, estando agora nos 34,1°C.  A mínima foi de 18,1°C e o céu tem estado limpo ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2020 às 16:35)

Há duas horas atrás (13h36 utc), o Aqua fez uma passagem sobre o território, produzindo uma imagem bastante nítida.
'Pipoca' miúda pelo Alentejo e outro locais do interior. Litoral limpíssimo até onde a vista alcança sobre o oceano.
Desta vez o 'congelador' da costa Oeste funciona só à custa da nortada moderada.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2020 às 16:39)

39ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2020 às 17:20)

Por cá mais uma tarde abrasadora, para esquecer, ás 8 da manhã, já a transpiração pinga pela cabeça.
Vai ser uma semana muito dura.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2020 às 18:08)

máxima *39.6ºC*
e cheira muito a fumo aqui
35.5ºC agora


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2020 às 19:20)

Boas,

Já por casa, ainda muito calor a esta hora, escusado será dizer que dentro de casa já passou a "casa" dos 30.

O vento já sopra de ONO com intensidade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 20:16)

Boa tarde,

A minha casa


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2020 às 21:08)

Boa Noite 
Dia mais quente do ano até agora 
Céu praticamente limpo e nortada muito fraca durante a tarde. Próxima madrugada deve ser espectacular... 

Mínima: *18,9ºC *
Máxima: *36,4ºC *

T. Atual: *27,1ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2020 às 21:16)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já por casa, ainda muito calor a esta hora, escusado será dizer que dentro de casa já passou a "casa" dos 30.
> 
> ...



É a altura para abrir portas e janelas.


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2020 às 21:49)

Boa noite.
Extremos do dia foram: Máxima 35,3ºC
                                     Mínima 21,8ºC


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2020 às 22:01)

Boa noite

Estou a sentir falta da nortada tão típica do mês de Julho, até nisto 2020 está a ser diferente, fogo! 

Máxima: *36.3ºC* (máxima do ano)
Mínima tropical: *20.8ºC*

Neste momento, céu limpo 27.2ºC e vento fraco do quadrante norte. Noite de ananases!


----------



## Geopower (13 Jul 2020 às 22:40)

Início de noite com vento moderado de NW. Bom para refrescar os edifícios e atenuar o efeito da ilha de calor urbano.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2020 às 22:44)

Boa noite.
Por Carnaxide vento moderado de NW também. Alívio depois de um dia quente.
*24,4°C*


----------



## Tonton (13 Jul 2020 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
Para já, a noite segue melhor do que a de ontem... 

Ventinho e temperatura cerca dos 20ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2020 às 23:28)

Eu acredito que na Margem Norte as coisas possam estar um pouco melhores, mas por aqui esta noite não está a ser melhor que a de ontem, de todo! 24,7ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo... isto parece Cabanas de Tavira e não Charneca de Caparica! 
Durante o dia, a temperatura foi incrivelmente alta, chegando aos 35,3ºC, sendo para já a máxima anual.

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 35,3ºC
Mín: 18,1ºC

Veremos como correm os próximos dias!


----------



## remember (14 Jul 2020 às 00:05)

belem disse:


> É a altura para abrir portas e janelas.



Foi logo o que fiz... o pior é que o AC natural foi-se, corre uma aragem muito ténue 
Temperatura a subir com 25.2ºC e lestada fraca, humidade nos 58% e sensação de 29ºC


----------



## remember (14 Jul 2020 às 00:44)

Bem que bafo dentro de casa... Temperatura dentro de casa com o acalmar do vento quase nos 30°C nem me apetece ir para a cama lol

25.1°C com 59% de HR e o vento para ONO mas quase nulo... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2020 às 01:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu acredito que na Margem Norte as coisas possam estar um pouco melhores, mas por aqui esta noite não está a ser melhor que a de ontem, de todo! 24,7ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo... isto parece Cabanas de Tavira e não Charneca de Caparica!
> Durante o dia, a temperatura foi incrivelmente alta, chegando aos 35,3ºC, sendo para já a máxima anual.
> 
> *Charneca de Caparica*
> ...



Eu acho que está mais quente que a noite anterior, sigo com 25.1°C estáveis. Vento fraco do quadrante norte, alternando entre NW-N-NE, mas creio que durante a madrugada rode para leste e consequentemente a temperatura volta a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 09:03)

Boas 

Nortada bem forte, e ainda são 9 da manhã, faço ideia logo... 

21,1 graus


----------



## Tonton (14 Jul 2020 às 11:05)

Bom dia,
 O Sol começa a aquecer, mas está bem melhor que ontem, 26ºC no Auriol, quando ontem já íamos nos 35.
A mínima foi excelente para refrescar a casa, 17,5ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 13:20)

Aqui tanta nortada, e apenas 23 graus.
Ontem foi aos 34,3 graus,que diferença.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2020 às 14:21)

Alegro-me que noutros locais a mínima tenha sido abaixo de 20°C porque por aqui tive a primeira mínima tropical do ano, e estou a ver que também não deverá ser a última: 20,1°C. 

Entretanto a temperatura já ultrapassou os 30°C, estando agora nos 31,5°C com céu limpo. Contudo, hoje está mais vento e a temperatura não ultrapassou dos 32,3°C, mas mesmo assim está muito calor!


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2020 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

*30,6ºC* foi a máxima de hoje, pelas 14h (13h utc) e a partir daí a temperatura começou a descer devido à nortada que se intensifica gradualmente:







Direcção mais frequente NNW, rajada máxima 38,6 Km/h até ao momento. Mas no Parque de Santa Iria (altitude 140m) a rajada máxima já atingiu os *61,2 Km/h* e vento médio acima dos 40 Km/h.

Ontem aqui na escola: 21,7ºC a *36,7ºC*; 75% a 23%; rajada máxima 37 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2020 às 15:29)

O litoral continua limpo de nebulosidade baixa, apenas alguns tufos de nuvens altas aparecem nas regiões Norte, vindos de NW.
Não há ainda praticamente nuvens no interior que denunciem alguma convecção.
Imagem do Terra hoje às 11:01 utc.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 15:51)

Nortada colossal por aqui.
Já entortou um moinho que o meu vizinho têm no quintal.
Está bem perigoso na A16 entre o Cascaishopping e Hospital.


----------



## Thomar (14 Jul 2020 às 16:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui tanta nortada, e apenas 23 graus.
> Ontem foi aos 34,3 graus,que diferença.



Manda esse excesso de nortada para outros sítios de Portugal para arrefecer um bocadinho o ambiente.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 18:34)

Thomar disse:


> Manda esse excesso de nortada para outros sítios de Portugal para arrefecer um bocadinho o ambiente.



Até mandava mas depois havia estragos. 
Neste momento encontro me na Malveira da Serra, e estão rajadas de 100 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2020 às 19:15)

Miradouro da Salvação (não consegui ir mais longe) Santa Iria de Azoia. 

Vento sustentado 60 a 70 Km/h, rajadas até 80 Km/h, alguns locais que estrangulam o vento parece mais forte.
Fotos possíveis...








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (14 Jul 2020 às 19:29)

Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW com rajadas.

Panorâmica a Norte a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2020 às 20:02)

Santa Iria, mais de 70 Km/h já não consigo segurar a estação e o telemóvel. Houve incêndio aqui em Alpriate. O dispositivo de combate foi volumoso, zona contígua a muitas habitações e risco de propagar por salto às encostas da Póvoa. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 20:22)

Rajada de 116 km/h ha momentos


----------



## RStorm (14 Jul 2020 às 20:47)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e quente, mas desta vez foi amenizada com a nortada, que actuou logo a partir do inicio da tarde e soprou com alguma intensidade, transportando também alguma nebulosidade alta.
A mínima foi tropical *21,3ºC*, mas tendo em conta a temperatura actual já a esta hora, é possível que seja batida antes da meia-noite. 

Mínima: *21,3ºC *
Máxima: *30,9ºC *

T. Atual: *23,1ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 20:52)

Outro mundo. 
E hoje com testemunhas, @criz0r @Vitor TT


----------



## remember (14 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

Boas tardes,

Hoje, dia passado pela Comporta e que dia, por volta das 11h ao passarmos por Alcácer do Sal o carro já marcava 32°C

Mínima tropical de 20.3°C, mas pelo andar da carruagem vai ser batida, máxima de 30.9°C

Por aqui o vento hoje está mais calmo agora, do que esteve durante o dia. 

Fotos de hoje na praia, percebo o porquê destas praias serem consideradas das melhores da Europa e valeu muito a pena, porque há muito que já não ia lá















Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2020 às 21:59)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, o dia foi de céu limpo e muito calor mas ao final da tarde começou a soprar a nortada, embora por aqui não tenha sido tão forte como noutros locais. Mesmo assim, a temperatura ao final da tarde estava bastante agradável, ao contrário dos últimos dias. Entretanto a temperatura deverá aumentar amanhã e a próxima quinta parece-me que vai ser mais quente inclusive que segunda, a ver vamos! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 32,3ºC
Mín: 20,1ºC

Agora estão 21,6ºC e vento fraco de noroeste. Hoje parece que a noite não vai ser tropical, e ainda bem!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2020 às 22:13)

Boa noite,

Tarde amenizada pela nortada (NW) que soprou de forma moderada, transportando consigo alguma nebulosidade alta. A manhã foi quente devido ao regime de lestada que se instalou ainda ao final da madrugada.

Máxima: *30.9ºC*

A mínima vai ser feita até à meia-noite.

Sigo com 21.3ºC e vento moderado do quadrante norte. Bem mais agradável que ontem por esta hora.

Este alívio foi apenas um interregno, amanhã a canícula regressa.

EDIT: mínima, *20.6ºC *(23:59)


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

Boa noite.
Por Carnaxide, a nortada segue moderada com rajadas fortes. Já dá para colocar um casaco. *19,4°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 22:52)

A estação do centro de interpretação da duna da Cresmina foi hoje aos 100 km/h pela primeira vez. Nos cumes da Grota terá ido aos 120 km/h. Aviso? Na, rajadas até 65 km/h. 
Patético.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2020 às 22:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de 116 km/h ha momentos



  estavas de pé? Aos 80/90 Km/h já tenho de segurar-me...

Ramos partidos pelas ruas aqui, ecopontos limpinhos porque o lixo que tinha sido depositado fora está agora espalhado pela rua toda e ajardinamentos. 

Na imagem do Aqua às 14:19 utc, as nuvens altas chegavam à RLC. A costa mantinha-se limpa, no interior alguns Cumulus pipocavam sem consequências.






Às 15:35 utc as nuvens altas já estavam a acabar de passar aqui:
Vista ENE





Cabo da Roca parece ser a estação IPMA com o registo horário de vento mais intenso, mas está longe de representar o local mais ventoso que é, como habitual a Serra de Sintra, encosta sul e zonas confinantes (Malveira da Serra, Alcabideche). Também muitos outros locais da região Oeste terão batido os valores da Roca, como os cimos proeminentes e não é precisa muita altitude, a exemplo aqui de Santa Iria (apenas 120 m) que teve ventos médios horários no topo da encosta norte na ordem dos 60 Km/h.






O incêndio de Alpríate, no fundo do vale entre a Póvoa/Santa Iria e Vialonga, que se iniciou cerca das 16h30 locais, foi um grande susto devido ao vento que atingia nessas horas a maior intensidade. Cerca das 18h estava dominado mas as quatro corporações de bombeiros (Póvoa, Fanhões, Vialonga, V.F.Xira) mantinham-se em rescaldo e vigilância. O vento produzia de vez em quando alguns reacendimentos.

Foto às 18h05 locais, desde o miradouro da Salvação





Pequeno reacendimento às 18h30




foto de Cristina Bastos


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 23:29)

Boas,

Nortada segue violenta, a pior deste verão.
E como não há milagres para tamanha brutalidade, os bv de Alcabideche seguem com 3 ocorrências.

2 quedas de árvores
1 queda de elementos em estrutura edificada
O número de ocorrências é baixo, graças ao poder de encaixe, valha nos isso.
Infelizmente vai certamente existir estragos na rede eléctrica.

Entretanto a estação da marina de Cascais registou rajada máxima de 97 km/h!!!  Incrível.
@StormRic vê me bem o vendaval que para aqui vai.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2020 às 00:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nortada segue violenta, a pior deste verão.
> E como não há milagres para tamanha brutalidade, os bv de Alcabideche seguem com 3 ocorrências.
> ...



Diferença abismal para aqui: a essa hora as rajadas na estação mais ventosa já nem chegavam ao 40 Km/h. Aliás o vento 'quebrou' completamente a partir das 20h, altura em que rodou para Oeste.
Meteograma de Parque Sta Iria





Na Póvoa, ainda mais calmo, nem 20 Km/h:


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 01:03)

Está de volta que tareia de vento... Abana tudo lol já ontem mal dormi, primeiro por causa do calor, depois após as 3 da manhã levantou-se um vendaval... Hoje, vai pelo mesmo caminho, mas mais cedo.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (15 Jul 2020 às 11:36)

Manhã de céu limpo. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 12:01)

Boas,

Para terem alguma ideia do que aconteceu por cá ontem...
Aqui o vento soprava a 70 km/h, as rajadas rondavam os 95-105 km/h.
Resume-se numa palavra, massacre.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 12:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Para terem alguma ideia do que aconteceu por cá ontem...
> *Aqui o vento soprava a 70 km/h, as rajadas rondavam os 95-105 km/h.
> Resume-se numa palavra, massacre. *




Eu fico abismado com os teus relatos e de outros também, tanto vento, essa zona apresenta valores muito elevados, ainda não consegui perceber porque é o IPMA, não emite um aviso meteorológico para rajadas nessa área, será que o IPMA considera essa zona tão pequena e pouco representativa para a emissão de um aviso?


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 14:02)

Bom dia,

14h00: 35.7° 29% 3-8km/h E-NE


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2020 às 14:23)

É verdade @jonas_87 , hehe
Em relação ao dia de ontem, na caminhada que costumo fazer nesta zona, 
diz-se que os record´s são para se baterem, pois e foram todos, desde que os registo a três anos.





o local onde foi.





( vou fazer uma pequena reportagem deste memorável e perigosa tarde de caminhada, no tópico da nortada )

aqui pela minha zona também sei que esteve violento,

entretanto por hoje acalmou e volta a aquecer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 15:15)

Mais uma tarde bem quente, é só não é se está pior devido ao vento moderado, que tal como ontem marcou presença.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2020 às 17:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Para terem alguma ideia do que aconteceu por cá ontem...
> Aqui o vento soprava a 70 km/h, as rajadas rondavam os 95-105 km/h.
> Resume-se numa palavra, massacre.



 boa tarde, ao ver este vídeo e comparando com vídeos que se costuma ver da aproximação de furacões, tufões e ciclones com os repórteres inclinados contra o vento, gostava de saber se eles também conseguiam fazer reportagem de microfone na mão nessas condições.  É que não vejo diferença, se é que aí até nem é pior em certas alturas.

Esta circulação limpou de tal modo a atmosfera que a imagem de hoje das 11:44 utc do Terra dá uma visão rara do território do continente e oceano adjacente até centenas de quilómetros de distância da costa.
Completamente limpo a 100%.







Aqui na Póvoa já passou pelos* 35,2ºC* há meia hora atrás. 34,7ºC agora; HR 27%.
Lá em baixo, perto da gare, *41,6ºC* mas começo a suspeitar que o sensor de temperatura não está bem protegido pois a HR está nos 36%.


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Boa tarde a todos,

Mínima de ontem como seria de esperar deixou de ser tropical.

Hoje voltou o calor com uma máxima de 37.1°C, não me deixa nada admirado há coisa de 40/45 minutos voltamos da praia, começou a subir a temperatura no carro, entre sacavem e Santa Iria sempre a subir, chegou aos 36°C na zona de Vale Figueira/São João da Talha, saída da A1 e descida para Via Rara 35.5°C.

@StormRic essa estação tem um problema na HR já cheguei a reportar a situação ao dono e foi-me confirmado a avaria quanto à humidade, já a temperatura de há uns meses para cá que está assim, agora com as obras ao pé, vê-se que a estação está junto a uma chaminé... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2020 às 20:08)

Depois de ontem ter saído pela primeira vez do departamento sem ter sentido calor, hoje voltou o forno a Coimbra, só vim para casa às 7 e ainda estava horrivelmente quente...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Boas,

Se ontem tinha 17 graus, hoje a mesma hora tenho 28 graus.
Como esperado entrou lestada e vai permanecer a madrugada inteira, portanto vão ser registadas brutas mínimas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jul 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite,
Depois dum dia mais fresco e com algum vento fraco de oeste, a noite segue incrivelmente quente e abafada. Esta noite ainda está pior que a noite de dia 13, já que no dia 13 havia alguma aragem e estava menos humidade que hoje. Amanhã a temperatura deverá ultrapassar os 35°C novamente...  

Durante a manhã, devido à falta de rede, a estação não transmitiu dados. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,1°C
Mín: 16,8°C 

Agora estão 25,5°C, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 22:37)

Isto esta madrugada vai ser tipo Portalegre.

Temperatura a subir nos 29 graus


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 22:39)

Isto hoje nem com o vento lá vai... Soprou bem até há pouco e agora quase que desapareceu, humidade nos 41% e 28.3°C não há nada que nos safe hoje, que bafo.

Amanha parece que a coisa vai ser ainda pior

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 22:42)

remember disse:


> Isto hoje nem com o vento lá vai... Soprou bem até há pouco e agora quase que desapareceu, humidade nos 41% e 28.3°C não há nada que nos safe hoje, que bafo.
> 
> Amanha parece que a coisa vai ser ainda pior
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Aqui estou com 12 graus de diferença em relação a ontem. 
Surreal


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 22:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui estou com 12 graus de diferença em relação a ontem.
> Surreal


Imagino...

Ja em subida também, vai lá vai...









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (15 Jul 2020 às 22:50)

Lá vai por aí acima aqui também, já nos 27,5ºC...

Uma pequena amostra do inferno na área de Lisboa:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 22:59)

Tonton disse:


> Lá vai por aí acima aqui também, já nos 27,5ºC...
> 
> Uma pequena amostra do inferno na área de Lisboa:



Verdade, impressionante essa vista. 

Em princípio não haverá vento de NO e SO/SE, madrugada Caliente.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2020 às 23:03)

temperatura a subir aqui também, 29.4ºC, depois de uma tarde que andou na casa dos 39ºC, agora nem à noite quer refrescar, e olhem que é preciso haver milagre para ter minima tropical, tantos verões com máximas acima do 40 e mesmo assim nas noites consegue bater os 20 para baixo, se tiver 1 ou 2 tropicais por ano já é muito


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 23:08)

Por cá, nem com esses


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jul 2020 às 23:24)

Hoje às 22:00, à exceção das estações à beira-mar ou em locais de inversão térmica, todo o país estava com temperaturas acima de 20°C. Na minha zona, por esta hora, ainda estão 24,9°C, menos do que noutros locais mas mesmo assim uma temperatura interessante já que na minha zona é raro ter temperaturas deste calibre a estas horas.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 23:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje às 22:00, à exceção das estações à beira-mar ou em locais de inversão térmica, todo o país estava com temperaturas acima de 20°C. Na minha zona, por esta hora, ainda estão 24,9°C, menos do que noutros locais mas mesmo assim uma temperatura interessante já que na minha zona é raro ter temperaturas deste calibre a estas horas.


Por aqui está um autêntico inferno, são praticamente 23h30m e ainda estão *+28,5ºC!*
 Não me lembro de temperaturas desta ordem a estas horas, é um inferno!!!


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

A subida continua  Nem com ONO, está um bafo!


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui está um autêntico inferno, são praticamente 23h30m e ainda estão *+28,5ºC!*
> Não me lembro de temperaturas desta ordem a estas horas, é um inferno!!!



Espero uma temperatura mínima de pelo menos* +22ºC*, se não for de uns *+23ºC!*


----------



## Tonton (15 Jul 2020 às 23:43)

remember disse:


> A subida continua  Nem com ONO, está um bafo!



Esse ONO tem uma origem muito interior, ao contrário do que poderia parecer:


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Tonton disse:


> Esse ONO tem uma origem muito interior, ao contrário do que poderia parecer:


OK, já vi o arco... Obrigado 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Dei uma vista de olhos pelas estações presentes na rede wunderground, e com as devidas ressalvas, estás mesmo muito calor, *+ 24ºC, +25,0ºC, 26,ºC, + 27,º*C, está uma noite muito quente claramente tropical, eu sei que não tenho uma estação meteo nas melhores condições, mas mesmo assim está muito calor por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2020 às 00:07)

já desceu um pouco, sigo com 28.1ºC


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 00:11)

E sobe e sobe... 









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cardu (16 Jul 2020 às 00:32)

Boas. No Koweit não deve estar tanto calor como em Portugal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 00:35)

Ontem a esta hora tinha o quarto com 22ºC com a nortada fresca a entrar numa ponta da casa e a sair na outra. Hoje, novamente com tudo aberto, nem uma aragem corre. 27,5ºC tanto dentro como fora


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2020 às 00:44)

Esses relatos térmicos da região de Lisboa são terríveis 
Aqui por Coimbra já estão temperaturas decentes lá fora, o meu quarto aguenta-se enquanto as janelas estiverem abertas, mas pela temperatura do resto da casa depois será sempre a subir...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 00:50)

29 graus por cá. Fui à janela que brisa quente porra. 
Bem disse que seria Portalegre, e é para continuar.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 00:51)

Uma hora atrás, *30,4ºC* na estação da Escola. 30,2ºC agora.
25%
Aqui no alto, numa fachada que esteve à sombra todo o dia, com *26,4ºC dentro de casa*, tenho isto (*29,5ºC*) neste momento na estação colocada no parapeito a receber o vento de Leste:

23:41:52 utc


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2020 às 00:53)

Impressionante.
Chegou agora aos *30,1°C *em Carnaxide, com vento de leste a soprar bem.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2020 às 00:59)

já vai a descer de forma normal agora, com 25.6ºC, muito provavelmente não vai ser minima tropical, como disse é mesmo muito dificil isso acontecer, a não ser que o vento ainda volte para parar a descida


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 01:06)

RLC com diferenças litoral/interior notáveis, às 23h utc (uma hora atrás, meia-noite):


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 01:23)

Entretanto o conteúdo de água no solo é inferior a 40% na maior parte do território. As manchas acima dos 40% mirram rapidamente.

As regiões com menor conteúdo situam-se no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, Vale do Tejo e Beira Alta/Trás-os-Montes interior.
Há terrenos aqui na Póvoa gretados a pontos de se poder introduzir uma mão nas fendas.

30 dias de variação, de 16 de Junho a 15 de Julho:


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jul 2020 às 01:39)

Boa noite! 

Sem dúvida a noite mais quente do ano até agora, ainda com *28°C *a esta hora!!    Vento fraco ou nulo de N, mas quente...

Durante o dia, muito menos vento que o dia anterior e máxima ficou-se pelos 34°C!


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 01:40)

E assim me despeço, ver se durmo algo...
A Póvoa ainda está pior que aqui lol algumas das estações favoritas que tenho na aplicação do weatherlink.









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 02:07)

O arrefecimento, seja lá de onde vier, não está a funcionar.
Assim que a componente Leste da direcção do vento começa a predominar, a temperatura responde logo com uma subida:
*30,7ºC*





00:54:50 utc


----------



## Tonton (16 Jul 2020 às 02:12)

O panorama da região de Lisboa não está nada melhor, bem infernal...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 02:34)

*30,9ºC*, *22%*, acho que hoje vai ser difícil dormir, vou ver se observo o cometa Neowise, antes do nascer do sol.

https://theskylive.com/planetarium?....930977070040106|dec|60.06086679501003|fov|50


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2020 às 02:53)

agora já bem melhor, como disse a minina tropical não vai ser hoje, 21.4ºC

agora o quarto é que coiso, tenho 29.2 dentro do quarto, até a estação mete este smile na parte interior


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2020 às 03:51)

3.50h da madrugada, e 25.1°c por Azeitão  , amanhã vai ser mesmo a doer  .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 04:30)

A coisa está mesmo má hoje, qual dormir qual quê... Ainda sobe mais!









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 05:07)

david 6 disse:


> agora já bem melhor, como disse a minina tropical não vai ser hoje, 21.4ºC
> 
> agora o quarto é que coiso, tenho 29.2 dentro do quarto, até a estação mete este smile na parte interior





remember disse:


> A coisa está mesmo má hoje, qual dormir qual quê... Ainda sobe mais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extraordinária a diferença entre Coruche e a as urbanizações nesta margem do Tejo. Acho que o ar quente ficou preso aqui.

Ainda estão *30,4ºC *! Confirmo pela medição que faço aqui também. E falta só hora e meia para o sol nascer. Não me lembro de uma noite assim desde que estou aqui na Póvoa.

Às 2h30 ainda subiu aos 30,9ºC; às 4h15, 30,6ºC.

Lisboa, Geofísico com* 29,1ºC* às 4h da madrugada


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 06:45)

Bom dia,

Onten : 36.7° 
Estoque em cubos de gelo






Em casa, ou estamos um ou dois graus acima ou abaixo de Alcobaça.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 07:26)

StormRic disse:


> Extraordinária a diferença entre Coruche e a as urbanizações nesta margem do Tejo. Acho que o ar quente ficou preso aqui.
> 
> Ainda estão *30,4ºC *! Confirmo pela medição que faço aqui também. E falta só hora e meia para o sol nascer. Não me lembro de uma noite assim desde que estou aqui na Póvoa.
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Pois, vivi aí 7 anos e não me lembro de valores assim...

Penso que não deve descer mais... Surreal está mínima 








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 08:00)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pois, vivi aí 7 anos e não me lembro de valores assim...
> 
> ...


Afinal ainda a ser feita... Mas não por muito tempo  salto de mais de 10% na HR.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 08:06)

Boas, 

Mínima de 28 graus por cá.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 08:46)

Parece ter parado... 3 noites mal dormidas







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2020 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Aqui por casa a temperatura mínima foi multo alta, a rondar os *+24,5ºC*. 
As estações amadoras aqui da zona registaram mínimas a rondar os* +22ºC*.
Hoje estão previstos *+39ºC... *


----------



## Geopower (16 Jul 2020 às 10:11)

Madrugada e inicio de manhã com temperatura horrível em Lisboa. Minima acima dos 27 ºC. Vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 10:30)

Mínima de 22,9ºC, ainda desceu alguma coisa, felizmente. Não vos invejo de maneira nenhuma com essas mínimas de 28ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Jul 2020 às 10:37)

Uma mínima impressionante de 28.2º.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jul 2020 às 10:58)

Boas,

Já 35ºC no Auriol, lado Sul, com 26,5ºC de mínima registada.....


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2020 às 10:58)

Boas!

Têm sido noites complicadas para conseguir descansar e parece que isto está para continuar... 

Hoje vim até Coruche, num dia que promete ser bem quente. Às 9h da manhã o meu carro já marcava 30ºC...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2020 às 11:14)

Bom dia,
É bem verdade, ainda o sol, não tinha nascido, e já se sentia um bafo incrível, e agora a esta hora, é sempre a piorar, mais um dia para torrar as árvores e plantas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 11:24)

36,3 graus em Ponte Rol, Torres Vedras 
Impressionante.


----------



## almeida96 (16 Jul 2020 às 11:49)

Mínima de *25,0ºC* por aqui  Bastante raro ter mínimas tropicais por aqui, quanto mais com este valor.

Agora, já *33,1 ºC* !


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2020 às 12:44)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de 28,0°C por Carnaxide. Não estava à espera de uma temperatura tão alta.
Neste momento estão *35,4°C*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2020 às 12:48)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Aqui por casa a temperatura mínima foi multo alta, a rondar os *+24,5ºC*.
> As estações amadoras aqui da zona registaram mínimas a rondar os* +22ºC*.
> Hoje estão previstos *+39ºC... *


Por aqui mínima de 22.7°c , neste momento já nos impressionantes  36.8°c, com lestada bem vincada vai ser o salve-se quem puder  Acredito que com esta sinótica aqui esta zona da península de Setúbal possa surpreender 

Dados retirados da estação do membro @vortex , pelo motivo que tenho a casa em obras!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2020 às 13:01)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a mínima foi de 22,4°C, bem _tropicaliente_ e das mais altas que me lembro. Entretanto a temperatura aumentou, chegando aos 34,3°C, mas voltou a diminuir para os 29°C devido a uma brisa de oeste. Entretanto a temperatura já voltou aos 30°C e deverá chegar aos 35°C esta tarde, por causa do vento de leste previsto. 

Enfim, um dia para esquecer!


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jul 2020 às 13:08)

Boas malta!!

Isto não está fácil de aguentar realmente... Após mínima incrível de 27°C (das mais altas que me lembro aqui!), tem sido sempre a subir e já vai em *36°C*!! Sempre com o vento fraco a moderado de leste!  
HR muito baixa, nos 24%


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 13:47)

Cá na zona andamos assim.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jul 2020 às 13:54)

E já esteve nos 38,5ºC................. 
Vejam no gráfico o registo nocturno, parece mentira!


----------



## meko60 (16 Jul 2020 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.
Noite bem tropical com a mínima nos 26,3ºC. A HR é bastante baixa,31% e a temperatura está nos 35ºC, mas há pouco bateu nos 36ºC.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 14:22)

E a mínima lá se ficou por uns impressionantes 28°C nunca pensei só lestada, a noite toda entre os 29.6°C e os 28°C.

Bastante calor pela costa hoje, lá por casa já nos 37.9°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2020 às 14:23)

Estou a ver que aqui a minha zona até está a ser fresca... Devido ao vento de sudoeste, a temperatura anda neste momento em torno dos 30°C, mas não descarto que chegue aos 35°C esta tarde - basta o vento virar para o quadrante leste e está a festa feita.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 14:26)

Boa tarde (será?) 

Madrugada de "terror", parafraseando o nosso caro Albimeteo, *mínima de 29,3ºC*.

*36,8ºC* agora na escola, vento fraquinho, inferior a 10 Km/h, às vezes umas 'rajadas' até 16 Km/h. As maiores rajadas até 20,9 Km/h ocorreram entre as 10h e as 11h. Direcção variável mas sempre com componente Leste e agora entrando a componente Sul mais preponderante.

HR à volta dos 20%.

A Kestrel na janela da fachada do prédio à sombra marca também *36,8ºC* precisamente; *29,9%*. Vento nulo ou quase, eólicas paradas, a maioria deteve-se na direcção NE mas outras mais a oeste têm outras direcções.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 14:34)

Para não gastar muitos dados,

À volta:

AEPSI 37.3°C Póvoa de Santa Iria
CPA Sacavem 37.6°C
Ramada 38.3°C
Portela 36.5°C



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 14:42)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde (será?)
> 
> Madrugada de "terror", parafraseando o nosso caro Albimeteo, *mínima de 29,3ºC*.
> 
> ...


Boas...esta mínima não está certa,hoje o meu PC lembrou-se de fazer actualizações  pelas 2h e 30m,a mínima devia ter sido entre  22/23ºC,só dei conta de manhã pelas 9h,que isto estava em baixo.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jul 2020 às 14:57)

E, pronto, já atingiu a marca redonda do horror no Auriol, 40ºC.............


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 15:07)

Às 12h utc era este o panorama geral:






Na hora da culminação, ainda não havia 'roxos' mas os arredondamentos já davam 40ºC em alguns locais. *Tomar e Torres Vedras *parecem liderar, a subida de mais de 15ºC em três horas em Torres, das 6h às 9h é notável, sendo que *8ºC foi a subida em apenas 1 hora.*






*37,8ºC* aqui na Póvoa agora.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jul 2020 às 15:10)

Cerca das 15h 03m..................


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 15:39)

Tonton disse:


> Cerca das 15h 03m.................



Os 43ºC da Póvoa Gare estão empolados, como já se tem suspeitado. Também há ali dois 42ºC, um em Paço de Arcos e outro junto ao aeroporto, Quinta das Conchas que não devem estar correctos também.

Por aqui, Póvoa zona alta, *39,0ºC* bem confirmados.

Mas há aqui uma diferença e um alívio em perspectiva: as eólicas começaram a mover-se nos montes mais próximos, viradas a *NW* !


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jul 2020 às 16:02)

Continua a subir, fazendo com que a máxima anual tenha sido atingida - *38°C*

20% HR
Vento fraco de NO


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2020 às 16:21)

StormRic disse:


> Os 43ºC da Póvoa Gare estão empolados, como já se tem suspeitado. Também há ali dois 42ºC, um em Paço de Arcos e outro junto ao aeroporto, Quinta das Conchas que não devem estar correctos também.
> 
> Por aqui, Póvoa zona alta, *39,0ºC* bem confirmados.
> 
> Mas há aqui uma diferença e um alívio em perspectiva: as eólicas começaram a mover-se nos montes mais próximos, viradas a *NW* !



Tivestes uma mínima de 29,3ºc?


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jul 2020 às 16:30)

*39°C*!!!  
Mesmo com o vento já de NO, não baixa... Pelo contrário! 
Penso que deva ficar por aqui assim espero...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 16:42)

belem disse:


> Tivestes uma mínima de 29,3ºc?



Exactamente, aqui na estação da Escola D.Martinho, pelas 8h15 locais.Em Santa Iria foi inferior, *28,0ºC*, curiosamente das 8h20 às 8h40. No Parque Urbano de Santa Iria *28,1ºC*, pelas 8h15 também.
Ao longo da madrugada até à 6h fui comparando os valores na estação da escola e os que media aqui, e bateram sempre certo.


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,

T° de acordo com o vento: 36° - 37°2

Não se esqueçam de proteger os vossos animais quando eu vir o meu velho pastor belga...


----------



## fhff (16 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

Calor anormal para o litoral sintrense. Grande bafo!


----------



## charlie17 (16 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

Boas,
Mínima tropical na minahe stação, *22.4ºC*, no entanto no vale do Sorraia a estação do IPMA desceu abaixo dos 19.5ºC, devido ao habitual efeito do vale.

Por agora, a tarde segue tórrida com *40.5ºC*, vento a predominar de SE e HR de 26%.

A próxima noite promete ser muito quente (novamente tropical), visto que a predominância do vento se manterá do quadrante leste (E) e a nortada não influenciará significativamente este padrão de temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 17:28)

Já terá passado o pico da máxima aqui na Póvoa, *39,3ºC* uma hora atrás, cerca das 15:15 utc.

Vento de noroeste chegou agora, todas as eólicas em movimento viradas a NW.
*36,0ºC* à janela, mas ainda não chegou lá abaixo à escola onde teimam os 38,6ºC.

Tomar e Alvega às 15h utc lideravam e ainda mostravam tendência de subida: *41,3ºC.*
11 estações IPMA 'a roxo' em todo o território (as que estão na imagem e mais uma, Santa Comba Dão).


----------



## charlie17 (16 Jul 2020 às 17:33)

remember disse:


> OK, já vi o arco... Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Salvo erro, essa circulação (anti-horária) tem origem na depressão térmica que se forma na P. Ibérica,intensificando-se nestes dias muitos quentes.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jul 2020 às 17:41)

38ºC......26% de HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2020 às 18:03)

Sigo por aqui, com uma tarde abrasadora, dentro de casa o calor é insuportável, mesmo com os aparelhos de referigerção ligados desde de manhã.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2020 às 18:17)

Cheguei agora a casa, só estive 15 minutos ao sol mas está insuportável, acho que ainda está mais calor que ontem, o que valeu um pouco ainda foi o vento (apesar de até este ser quente...)


jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima de 28,1 graus
> Maxima de 37,0 graus
> ...


Isso foi em dias seguidos? É que passaste de uma máxima de 23,6 ºC para uma mínima de 28,1 ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2020 às 18:22)

Boa tarde!
Extremos do dia:
- Máxima de 37,4°C
- Mínima de 28,0°C
Mesmo com o vento de NO a soprar forte, a temperatura segue firme nos *36,7°C* neste momento.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2020 às 18:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim foi, como terça tive nortada violenta refrescou muito a zona. Depois a entrada de leste foi muito potente, mas sim é de loucos.
> Esta zona sofre efeito da Costa ocidental, por isso tenho estes disparos loucos com a lestada, não é de agora, se bem que é um evento impressionante.


Estou bastante confuso, essa máxima de 23 ºC é de quarta-feira ou de terça? É que disseste aqui no fórum que tinhas 28 ºC na quarta à noite


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 18:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Estou bastante confuso, essa máxima de 23 ºC é de quarta-feira ou de terça? É que disseste aqui no fórum que tinhas 28 ºC na quarta à noite



Tens razão que confusão com os dias.
Obrigado por estares atento.

Ontem: tive 17,0ºC / 32,3ºC
Hoje: 28,1ºC / 37,0ºC

Desculpem a confusão, estou a precisar de férias.


----------



## cardu (16 Jul 2020 às 18:55)

Boas, podem me confirmar a previsão de trovoadas secas no próximo fim de semana? Obrigado. Tomar, neste momento a cidade mais quente em Portugal.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 19:06)

Incêndio no vale da Ribeira das Vinhas, por baixo do viaduto da 3a circular.

39°C em Campolide, eixo norte-sul


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2020 às 19:09)

máxima por volta dos *41ºC*
minima de *19.5ºC*
sigo com 37.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 19:37)

36°C na 25 de Abril
Serra de Sintra limpa.
Avista-se slgum fumo soprado pela nortada bem para sul, a coluna de fumo do incêndio ainda está activa mas pouco volumosa.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2020 às 19:38)

Como eu bem dizia, bastava o vento virar para leste para a temperatura aumentar e bem. E assim foi: após as quatro da tarde, o vento rodou para leste e de repente a temperatura aumentou dos 33°C para os 36,5°C, que é a nova máxima anual. 

Agora ainda estão 36,2°C, com vento  fraco de norte e 27% de humidade relativa. Ter estes valores, pela zona, quase às oito da noite é obra!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 19:42)

35°C Caparica, Funchalinho

A vista para a Serra era esta:






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> 36°C na 25 de Abril
> Serra de Sintra limpa.
> Avista-se slgum fumo soprado pela nortada bem para sul, a coluna de fumo do incêndio ainda está activa mas pouco volumosa.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk



Infelizmente a situação é grave.
----
33 graus


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 19:57)

Impressionante as temperaturas que apanhámos, saímos da Costa com 29°C por volta das 17h. Chegámos às portagens com 37.5°C, quase no fim da a1 com 39°C, descida para Via Rara com 38°C, chegada a casa por volta das 18h15 com a mesma temperatura!

Ainda com 35.5°C e 27% de HR a máxima bateu nos 41.3°C, mas devido à instalação duvido da mesma, com ausência de vento e logo predominante de Leste, o pouco que  havia, mas com os dados que apanhámos não descarto de todo...

Bafo de novo, hoje ainda pior que ontem

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 20:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Infelizmente a situação é grave.
> ----
> 33 graus


Pois está a dar agora na TV. Diz que as temperaturas bateram os 40°C aí na zona. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2020 às 20:29)

Boa Tarde 

O tempo prossegue soalheiro e bastante quente. Hoje começou a parte pior  
Céu totalmente limpo e brisa de vários quadrantes, sendo neste momento de E/SE. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *32,6ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *19,4ºC *
Máxima: *37,7ºC *

T. Atual: *32,3ºC *
HR: 30% 
Vento: E-SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 21:14)

31 graus ainda.
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 21:16)

remember disse:


> Pois está a dar agora na TV. Diz que as temperaturas bateram os 40°C aí na zona.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Acredito em 38 graus. 
E não estava vento forte. Lol


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 21:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito em 38 graus.
> E não estava vento forte. Lol


Pois... Típico! 

Por cá ainda está mau... 



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2020 às 22:59)

Boas noites! Por aqui foi um dia de autêntico inferno, desde a madrugada com *+24,5ºC* de mínima com a tarde a atingir uns simpáticos *+40ºC* de máxima e agora ainda tenho *+32,4ºC*, espera-me uma noite insuportável e mal dormida...

Hoje há tarde, tive de ir ao hipermercado a Azeitão e o termómetro do carro (que marca sempre por defeito e não por excesso, nas temperaturas máximas) marcava ás 19H *+39ºC* em Azeitão (acredito que a máxima na zona poderá ter chegado aos *+40,5/+41ºC,)* e quando cheguei a Cabanas desceu para os *+38ºC*.

Quando era um jovem de 20 e poucos anos gostava e suportava o calor (em Tomar), mas agora como sou um jovem de 40 e muitos já não há paciência é muito desconfortável.
Infelizmente a minha mulher sofre de asma e é hipertensa e para ela estes valores são um autêntico suplício.
Para terminar, a zona mais fresca da casa marca* +28,8ºC *(quarto) e mais quente *+31,6ºC* (hall).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 23:04)

Boas,

30,1 graus e vento moderado.
Já enjoa esta Fornalha dass
---

Infelizmente reacendimento algo agressivo.
Para quem não conhece é um vale de pequenas dimensões mas com um declive medonho, autênticas paredes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2020 às 23:10)

Bem, eu definitivamente escolhi o melhor dia para voltar a Portugal. Nada melhor que uns belos 40ºC como boa vinda. Na 2ª circular antes de Benfica, o carro marcou 41,5ºC. 

O choque térmico é valente


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 23:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, eu definitivamente escolhi o melhor dia para voltar a Portugal. Nada melhor que uns belos 40ºC como boa vinda. Na 2ª circular antes de Benfica, o carro marcou 41,5ºC.
> 
> O choque térmico é valente


Bem vindo de volta lá se foi o vento, temperatura a subir de novo, again

As noites estão piores do que na vaga de calor de Agosto de 2018.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

Incrível, vou mesmo registar mínima de 28,2 graus. 
Tostadeira para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível, vou mesmo registar mínima de 28,2 graus.
> Tostadeira para mais tarde recordar...



Igual por aqui, ia bem lançada, mas o vento desapareceu  30ºC 34% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 23:43)

remember disse:


> Igual por aqui, ia bem lançada, mas o vento desapareceu  30ºC 34% de HR



Em dois anos houve certamente uma das mínimas mais altas de sempre e máxima mais alta de sempre (42,7 graus Agosto 2018) por cá, dá que pensar...

Como foi dito e bem pelo @Tufao André, quando a temperatura mantém a subida com vento NO so mostra que há mesmo muito calor instalado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2020 às 23:49)

A esta hora (23:46) ainda estão 28,5°C, com pouquíssimo vento e pouca humidade. Isto faz-me lembrar aquelas noites no Algarve com muito vento de norte e 30°C por volta da uma da manhã, mas por aqui é raro. Não estive por cá durante a vaga de calor de agosto de 2018 (estava em Tavira na altura), logo não posso confirmar se estas temperaturas estão a ser piores ou melhores que nessa altura, mas que estão a ser irreais estão!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 36,6°C
Mín: 22,4°C

Agora estão 28,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2020 às 23:51)

Vou-me despedir por hoje, um dia para recordar pelas piores razões, *quase meia-noite, +31ºC, na rua +30ºC em casa!!!  *


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2020 às 23:56)

Thomar disse:


> Vou-me despedir por hoje, um dia para recordar pelas piores razões, *quase meia-noite, +31ºC, na rua +30ºC em casa!!!  *


Da maneira que isto está a avançar, dá-me a sensação, que ainda recordarás mais noites destas.


----------



## Geopower (16 Jul 2020 às 23:58)

Noite muito quente: 29 °C. Vento sopra moderado de norte, no entanto é uma brisa quente.


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 00:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A esta hora (23:46) ainda estão 28,5°C, com pouquíssimo vento e pouca humidade. Isto faz-me lembrar aquelas noites no Algarve com muito vento de norte e 30°C por volta da uma da manhã, mas por aqui é raro. Não estive por cá durante a vaga de calor de agosto de 2018 (estava em Tavira na altura), logo não posso confirmar se estas temperaturas estão a ser piores ou melhores que nessa altura, mas que estão a ser irreais estão!
> 
> *Charneca da Caparica*
> Máx: 36,6°C
> ...




Fui ao baú, histórico de dados da estação ainda na Póvoa de Santa Iria, zona ribeirinha perto da rotunda de entrada no Forte da Casa:

1533397452 2018/08/04 16:44:12 44,3ºC    26%
1533361256 2018/08/04 06:40:56 26ºC    69%

Desta vez a mínima ficou-se por uns estonteantes 28ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 00:55)

31,0°C no meio da 25 de Abril.

Estavam 23,8°C na Praia do Rei há meia hora atrás.
Neowise avistava-se sobre Sintra, apesar da intensa bruma e algumas faixas de fumo que veio do norte.
Vento nulo.

31,1°C em Sete-Rios, 32% HR.



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2020 às 00:59)

*30,6°C* por Carnaxide. Impressionante. 
O vento vai soprando de NO. A temperatura não deverá descer muito mais.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2020 às 01:13)

Esses relatos continuam a ser extremamente assustadores... Mesmo aqui em Coimbra agora está-se bem (enquanto as janelas estiverem abertas...), mas o dia hoje foi infernal, acordei às 7 e tal e quis arejar o quarto que tinha aquecido imenso durante a madrugada, mas já estava quase tão quente lá fora como cá dentro... E quando estava a fazer o jantar, e depois a comer, entre as 8 e tal e as 9 e tal, ainda estava completamente insuportável


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 01:33)

Bem, isto não está fácil...

Vou ver se durmo algo lol parece que está idêntico a ontem, com uma diferença menos humidade...







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (17 Jul 2020 às 02:00)

Hell on Earth! 






Boa madrugada,

Extremos do dia:
Max: *37.4ºC*
Min: *25.1ºC*

A temperatura só ficou abaixo da "barreira psicológica" dos 30ºC após as 23:30!


Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE, 27.9ºC.

Decidi partilhar o seguinte gráfico pelo perfil extremamente definido e pelo padrão que se estabeleceu ao longo do dia no que concerne à direcção do vento e como tal se reflectiu na evolução da temperatura.

- Madrugada e manhã muito quentes com lestada moderada, a temperatura subiu de forma acentuada, pouco passava das 10 da manhã e a fasquia dos 30ºC já havia sido ultrapassada.

A mudança de direcção do vento para o quadrante oeste (SW-W-NW) ao início da tarde exerceu um efeito moderador na temperatura, caso contrário não sei onde isto ia parar... aliás até sei, ia aproximar-se dos 40ºC na boa... 

Após o ocaso, o vento rodou novamente para o quadrante leste e como tal atenuou a queda de temperatura, tendo dificultado o arrefecimento das casas do pessoal. E assim se mantém.






Resumindo, dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jul 2020 às 02:07)

Duas da manhã e ainda estão 26,2°C com vento de leste fraco. Surreal...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2020 às 03:53)

22.3ºC, já tive 21.9

30ºC no quarto


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 06:26)

Bom dia,

Temperatura a descer a pique, graças ao alcamar do vento que soprava quente e com alguma intensidade, de momento não mexe nada, humidade a dar um salto enorme com 60% actuais.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (17 Jul 2020 às 06:31)

Bom dia,


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2020 às 07:05)

Bom dia! Temperatura mínima *+25,8ºC*, agora *+26,6ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2020 às 08:10)

Boas, 

Isto anda mesmo hardcore... Mínima de 26 graus, neste momento 30,1 graus!


----------



## charlie17 (17 Jul 2020 às 08:31)

Mais uma noite tropical, com mínima de 21.2°C.
Hoje espera-se mais um dia para torrar, veremos se tão intenso como o de ontem.

23. 1°C, 63%HR

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 08:40)

Boas,

Que horror de tempo, ainda tanto calor para hoje e amanhã, não se dorme nada bem lol

Mínima de 25.4°C, já vai por aí a subir já com 28°C e 50% de HR.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2020 às 08:41)

31 graus...


----------



## Tonton (17 Jul 2020 às 09:30)

Boas,

Mais uma noite de inferno, com mínima de 26,5ºC... 

Por agora, do lado Sul, já vamos na casa dos 32ºC , às 9h 30m 

Ar Condicionado a bombar desde antes das 8h porque a casa estava nos 27ºC!!


----------



## Microburst (17 Jul 2020 às 09:48)

Bom dia desde o Feijó. Às 9h45 estão 30,3°C, HR 33%, PA 1014hpa e o vento é nulo a fraco de Leste. A mínima por aqui ficou-se pelos 27,2°C às 06h45.

Li algures ontem no Twitter (talvez tenha sido no severe weather) que há hipótese de instabilidade no domingo sobretudo no litoral, isso é verídico?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2020 às 10:26)

Estou perplexo, registo 34 graus!!


----------



## Microburst (17 Jul 2020 às 12:00)

Meio-dia, 32,5ºC pelo Feijó (sensação térmica de 37,4ºC), PA 1013hpa e humidade 25%. Vento nulo a fraco de NE, hoje tenho a sensação de estar a suar muito mais que ontem.


----------



## Tyna (17 Jul 2020 às 12:14)

Aqui  Livramento Mafra, 35 com sensação de muito mais, dentro de casa tenho 25, estou literalmente a fazer sauna


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2020 às 12:44)

minima de *18.5ºC*
sigo com *37.1ºC*, lá vem os 40 de novo


----------



## Caneira (17 Jul 2020 às 12:46)

Estou por Mem Martins, Sintra! Termómetro marca 36,4 à sombra Surreal


----------



## meko60 (17 Jul 2020 às 13:13)

Bom dia.
*Mínima de 26,2ºC*.......agora sigo com 30,3ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## charlie17 (17 Jul 2020 às 13:24)

38.6°C, 30%HR
vento: 3[km/h] de SE

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2020 às 13:35)

Boas pessoal,

Por Azeitão mínima de 23.8°c, e a máxima de ontem ficou se pelos 38°c, hoje já esteve nos 37.4°c ,mas com a rotação do vento para OSW , a temperatura ronda + 35°c neste momento, mas com muito mais HR que ontem! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2020 às 13:43)

Entre  12:30 - 12:45, notei uma grande diferença entre a Parede e Albarraque.

Na Parede corria uma brisa marítima (ainda que com algum calor) e em Albarraque, estava um autêntico forno.


----------



## Microburst (17 Jul 2020 às 13:51)

Por esta altura 36,1°C (sensação térmica de 40°C), com a humidade relativa nos 20%. O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado de S/SE.


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Cheguei a pouco da rua, o carro marcava 35.5°C, por casa um pouco menos, 35.3°C.

Agora já passa dos 36°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 15:11)

Boa tarde

O vale do Tejo nos 40ºC, contei 16 estações nos 40 ou mais no WunderMap, por exemplo.

Às 12h utc:






Hora da culminação:





Comparativamente aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria está 'fresco':

*36,2ºC *de máxima até agora, atingida cerda das 14h45, 35,8ºC neste momento.
HR passou por* 16%*, subiu agora aos 26%.
Vento fraco com rajada máxima de 16,1 Km/h de SSW, mas SE é a direcção mais frequente.

À janela estão *36,1ºC* e 34%.
Quatro eólicas estão a rodar, viradas a NW, a maior parte das outras estão paradas, cada uma virada para seu lado.
Mas já se sente a tendência de entrar aqui a noroestada.

A mínima hoje foi *23,9ºC* às 6h45.


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jul 2020 às 15:24)

Há pouco o carro marcava 42º. Só dá para estar em casa à sombra e com uma cerveja geladinha para refrescar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2020 às 15:24)

40.7ºC, há um incêndio no concelho com 76op


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 16:10)

david 6 disse:


> 40.7ºC, há um incêndio no concelho com 76op



Coruche hoje pode ficar no topo dos locais mais quentes:

Uma hora atrás mostrava esta tendência de subida:





Esperava que o NW começasse a dar algum alívio aqui pela Póvoa, mas nada, voltou a subir, *36,6ºC*. Valem os 19% de HR e a tal brisa fraca do quadrante W.

Sobre o incêndio a norte daí, a última actualização refere que está "em resolução".


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2020 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> Coruche hoje pode ficar no topo dos locais mais quentes:
> 
> Uma hora atrás mostrava esta tendência de subida:
> 
> ...



acho que não vai ser, se for como aqui e as estações daqui da zona, apareceu um bom vento que fez descer as temperaturas, cheguei aos *41.2ºC* e agora já estou nos *40ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 16:26)

david 6 disse:


> acho que não vai ser, se for como aqui e as estações daqui da zona, apareceu um bom vento que fez descer as temperaturas, cheguei aos *41.2ºC* e agora já estou nos *40ºC*



A IPMA também marcou precisamente o mesmo,* 41,2ºC *na informação horária das 16h locais.

Aqui continua a subir, 37,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2020 às 16:36)

StormRic disse:


> A IPMA também marcou precisamente o mesmo,* 41,2ºC *na informação horária das 16h locais.
> 
> Aqui continua a subir, 37,1ºC.



possivelmente deve ter chegado perto dos 42, amanhã veremos, isso se confirmar-se a descida na próxima atualização, por exemplo Santarém já desceu nesta hora também


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jul 2020 às 17:05)

Boa tarde,
A mínima foi de 23,0ºC, superando a do dia anterior. Entretanto hoje o dia está a ser mais fresco. A temperatura, apesar de ter atingido os 33,6ºC ao meio-dia, desceu um bocado desde então devido ao vento de sudoeste e, ao contrário de ontem, duvido que a temperatura suba tanto. Agora estão uns _agradáveis_ 27,1ºC e vento fraco de sudoeste. Muito bom!


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 17:18)

Boas,
Saímos de casa por volta das 2h e pouco, com o carro a marcar 37.5°C, assim que entramos no ic2 começou a descer, mais uma vez ao aproximar-nos do Colégio Pedro Arrupe em Sacavém, junto a onde costuma estar o cardinali 37.5°C, zona do parque das nações próximo da gare do oriente a variar entre os 34.5°C e 35°C voltamos para casa 36.5°C ninguém merece... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

Mantém-se* 36,1ºC* aqui na Póvoa.

Santarém chega aos* 42,3ºC *às 16h (15h utc).
Nortada começa a penetrar mais adentro na região Oeste.


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 17:31)

Dentro de casa é que ninguém merece, vai lá vai, na Auriol a Marquise virada a Norte marca 38°C









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (17 Jul 2020 às 17:36)

Máxima atingida às 15h56, de *40.5ºC*. O vento de W intensificou-se por essa hora e a T começou a descer. Está agora nos *39.0ºC*, HR 30%.

O efeito do vale, com menor exposição aos ventos, deverá ter puxado a temperatura para perto dos 41.5ºC-42ºC provavelmente, tal como já disseram.
Segue-se mais uma noite de Tmin elevada, veremos se será mais fresca que a de ontem..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2020 às 18:25)

Boas

Mais um dia de um calor infernal... Por cá é sempre pouco habitual máximas acima de 35 graus.

Hoje mais 36,5 de máxima.
Neste momento citando o grande @ALBIMETEO " É só ar quente", basicamente é isso! 34 graus!!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2020 às 18:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Neste momento citando o grande @ALBIMETEO " É só ar quente", basicamente é isso! 34 graus!!


A cena é que o @ALBIMETEO , ja leva uma carrada de dias com estas temperaturas e eu também, tem sido o mês quase todo acima dos 35°c, se aí no litoral estão mal, imaginem então no interior, poucas dúvidas tenho que será o mês de julho mais quente desde que há registos.


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2020 às 18:57)

Bem eu falo por mim, que brasa...
Finalmente depois de estar estagnada, começa a descer

Dentro de casa é que está um horror lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2020 às 19:32)

Cheguei há pouco à Figueira, o termómetro do carro marcava 25 ºC, estava agradável, ontem deviam estar mais 10 ºC a esta hora que hoje...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2020 às 21:14)

30.2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2020 às 21:40)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem insuportável, e dentro de casa, agora a esta hora, o ar abafado que se sente, até custa a respirar, esta tarde vi-me obrigado a "fugir", para uma praia fluvial do rio Almonda, pois junto ao açude, pelo menos, com o espelho de água, a temperatura sempre era um pouco mais agradável.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

Estive por Leiria, mas hoje nem por lá me safei do calor.  Ainda assim, melhor do que aqui no interior, pois havia algum vento de Noroeste.
A máxima por lá deve ter rondado os 35/36ºC.

No regresso para o Alentejo, muito fumo na A1 devido ao incêndio no Arrabal. O fumo chegou aqui à zona, pois cheirava bastante a queimado quando cheguei e notava-se no horizonte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2020 às 00:23)

Boa noite,
Enfim, esta noite está a ser uma maravilha! Finalmente, temperaturas abaixo de 20°C, com humidade alta, algum nevoeiro e com uma brisa de sudoeste, após duas madrugadas extremamente quentes! Desde as nove da noite que a temperatura ronda os 19°C, muito bom!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,6°C
Mín: 19,2°C 

Agora estão 19,3°C e nevoeiro, com 86% de humidade relativa.


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2020 às 01:15)

Boa noite,

Finalmente uma temperatura bem melhor lá fora, 24.1ºC.

A temperatura dentro de casa já desceu um pouco, mas ainda com temperaturas maradas lol. O vento corre fresco, mas agora sem intensidade a temperatura começou a subir de novo


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jul 2020 às 01:36)

Não costumo comentar no Verão, mas só queria deixar o registo de um mês de Julho extremamente quente aqui por Alenquer, hoje tive máxima de 41ºC! Um serie de dias seguidos acima dos 35 ºC - uma valente onda de calor que aparentemente vai continuar.

Um ano mau para os pomares como vaticinei ja no Inverno..Inverno anormalmente ameno e sem geada, nota-se já uma grande quebra, com calibres muito dispares e fruta mal formada. Praticamente não tiramos uma única cereja, familiares não se lembram de um ano assim.  Culpo Inverno com muito pouco frio e acrescenta uma primavera chuvosa que veio estragar muita flor...realmente não está um ano fácil este 2020...

A minha avó diz que a culpa é ser ano bissexto, será??


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2020 às 01:41)

dados do dia com máxima *41.2ºC*, minima de *18.5ºC*, actual *21ºC*, como já disse é mesmo dificil ter minima tropical, mesmo com temperaturas destas, ainda não foi nesta vaga que tive minima tropical (ainda bem ) tenho boas inversões aqui, acontece o mesmo ali com o vale do Sorraia com a estação do ipma de Coruche, mas essa ainda consegue ter inversões mais poderosas que eu, quer na máxima quer na minima


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2020 às 02:42)

Céu nublado aqui na Figueira, já tinha saudades disto


----------



## Thomar (18 Jul 2020 às 07:32)

Bom dia! Por aqui, ainda uma mínima tropical de *+20,7ºC*, mas muito mais suportável, por agora *+23,5ºC*.
Tenho as janelas todas abertas para aproveitar renovar o ar e tentar baixar a temperatura na casa que em média é de *+26,5ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jul 2020 às 07:41)

Belíssimo amanhecer com fortes tons de laranja, amarelo e azul a predominar sobre o casario branco e a deixar adivinhar outro dia sem vento, temperaturas elevadas e mar de Verão.

Pois, aqui na Ericeira é melhor não profetizar nada.
Após aquecer a água do chá e preparar o restante pequeno almoço para comer lá fora, Zás - nevoeiro cerrado. Não dá, está frio!
Pode ser que dê para arrefecer a casa


----------



## Geopower (18 Jul 2020 às 10:32)

A reportar da Aroeira. Manhã fresca com períodos de nebolusidade baixa vinda do oceano. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia,
Noite quente: arrefeceu até cerca da 1h (23ºC), a partir daí foi subir para cerca dos 28ºC, para outra noite de bafo...
Já nos 32ºC...
Curiosa panorâmica com um manto de nuvens baixas de nevoeiro a acompanhar a costa, na margem sul e norte, entrando pelo Tejo dentro...


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2020 às 11:32)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia,
> Noite quente: arrefeceu até cerca da 1h (23ºC), a partir daí foi subir para cerca dos 28ºC, para outra noite de bafo...
> Já nos 32ºC...
> Curiosa panorâmica com um manto de nuvens baixas de nevoeiro a acompanhar a costa, na margem sul e norte, entrando pelo Tejo dentro...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2020 às 12:30)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia tem sido bem fresco e com vento. Depois duma mínima de 17,2°C e com nevoeiro, o dia até agora apenas teve uma máxima de 23,9°C. Entretanto parece que está a entrar nebulosidade baixa a partir do oceano - estão 21,5°C, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de oeste. 



Geopower disse:


> A reportar da Aroeira. Manhã fresca com períodos de nebolusidade baixa vinda do oceano. Vento fraco de oeste.
> Panorâmica a oeste:


Já estou a ver mais ou menos onde fica a tua casa na Aroeira. Somos quase vizinhos... 

P.S. Estou a brincar.


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2020 às 15:10)

Isto a meteorologia tem destas coisas, estou agora pela Amadora, corre uma aragem fresca e 26°C.

Sai de Via Rara com 32/33°C na zona de São João da Talha 35.5°C depois sempre a descer... Com uma brisa fresca,

A mínima foi tropical de novo. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2020 às 15:50)

Nevoeiro neste momento. Surreal depois de duas mínimas tropicais e temperaturas incrivelmente altas.  
A diferença entre o interior e o litoral em Lisboa e Vale do Tejo é abismal - são 20°C de diferença, literalmente. Por aqui estão neste momento 20,7°C, com a temperatura a descer bem, e em zonas como Santarém já estão mais de 40°C.  

PS: 20,6°C.


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2020 às 15:53)

Sopra-o para aqui, por favor... 
Estão cerca de 32ºC aqui fora.

Imagem de satélite visível do nevoeiro e nuvens baixas no litoral de Lisboa e Setúbal:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2020 às 16:16)

Por aqui sigo, com mais uma tarde bem quente, embora não tanto como ontem, também se sente uma brisa, que sempre ajuda um pouco, o telemóvel marcava há 1 hora atrás 39ºC, sendo que não é fiável na totalidade.

*Calor | Alvega (Abrantes) foi a localidade mais quente do país com 42,8º C*

A estação meteorológica de Alvega (Abrantes) registou na quinta-feira 42.8 graus, a temperatura mais alta de Portugal deste ano 2020, segundo os dados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. Seguiu-se na lista Tomar (Valdonas), com 42.5 graus, e também Santarém, que no início da semana já tinha chegado aos 40.7º. Portugal tem registado todos os anos novos máximos históricos em termos de altas temperaturas.

https://www.mediotejo.net/calor-alv...c6iJxRVdutZLRIM0LCXSSGP2_ZTcFxahyIUt19es2Q4qs


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2020 às 16:46)

Boa tarde
Mínima de *21,1ºC* às 6h30 e máxima de *34,6ºC* às 16h, até ao momento.

*33,9ºC agora*.
HR variou de *71%* cerca das 6h até *20% *meia hora atrás. Trava-se uma luta de avanços e recuos entre a brisa marítima e a bolha de calor do interior da península.
Alguns quilómetros mais a Oeste e o domínio é da brisa marítima já instalada. Ainda não tive essa sorte por aqui.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jul 2020 às 17:00)

22º na Ericeira 

Aguardamos por D. Sebastião a qq momento


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2020 às 17:04)

O nevoeiro costeiro só pegou para baixo de Peniche, e com algumas preferências curiosas, como o Guincho (mas não a Serra), de Oeiras a Algés (mas não Carcavelos) e toda a faixa da Caparica ao Espichel. Toda a costa alentejana e oeste algarvia está apanhada até ao Cabo S.Vicente:

Imagem do Terra às 12:15 utc





Na imagem do Aqua hora e meia depois, a situação aliviou um pouco com o nevoeiro a levantar mas mantendo nuvens baixas.
Pormenor a lamentar, a enorme pluma de fumo do incêndio na Serra do Arestal:





EDIT: corrigi a segunda imagem.
EDIT 2: o incêndio é em Arões, Vale de Cambra, distrito de Aveiro.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2020 às 17:08)

Tarde amena pela Figueira, céu limpo e com uma leve brisa


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2020 às 17:25)

Circulação à superfície a trazer ar marítimo com as nuvens baixas / nevoeiro:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

Em Santa Cruz,  mais um magnífico dia de praia neste Verão tórrido 





Às 17h20:





E a Caparica hoje não quis ficar-lhe atrás.


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2020 às 17:30)

Um pouco fora de tópico mas, a propósito, desde há pouco tempo que as Beachcams se passaram a apresentar com imagens desfocadas, alguém sabe porquê?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2020 às 17:50)

Ontem foi agressivo... 

43,9 graus em Santarém 
43,7 graus em Tomar 
43 graus em Alvega


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2020 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> Em Santa Cruz,  mais um magnífico dia de praia neste Verão tórrido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava agora a ver isso, Fonte da Telha até parecia que chovia lol, costa igual, Até Tróia com nevoeiro.

Por cá 31.7°C e 37% de HR 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (18 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

Boa Tarde 

*Ontem: 
*
Dia quente e soalheiro, com céu limpo. 
O vento soprou muito fraco, alternando entre vários quadrantes, em especial E e NW, sendo que este último actuou mais durante a tarde, travando a subida da temperatura.  

Mínima: *21,4ºC *
Máxima: *35,8ºC *

*Hoje: *

O dia arrancou novamente quente, com vento nulo e a máxima a ser atingida logo por volta do meio-dia. A partir do inicio da tarde, instalou-se vento fraco de SW e deu lugar a uma tarde amenizada e agradável, com temperaturas a rondar os 25/26 graus  Agora o vento abrandou e a temperatura parece estar a mostrar tendências para subir... 

Mínima: *19,9ºC *
Máxima: *32,2ºC *

T. Atual: *28,5ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

Interessante ver os fragmentos de nevoeiro chegar à Alcabideche.
A temperatura da Agua do mar teve cá um disparo com tanto vento de sul.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2020 às 19:04)

De volta ao contraste do costume. Junto ao litoral oeste do distrito de Lisboa até Sines, mal devem ter visto o sol hoje.
Que bem sabia esse nevoeiro!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2020 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,
Desde as três da tarde que não se vê o sol por aqui. Tem sido uma tarde de nevoeiro constante cada vez mais espesso e com menor radiação solar - quase que parece aquelas manhãs de outono com nebulosidade! Estão 18,2°C e 91% de humidade relativa, muito bom!


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2020 às 19:23)

Vão entrando algumas nuvens altas, mas o sol ainda brilha


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jul 2020 às 19:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Que bem sabia esse nevoeiro!




Acredito mas ... este nevoeiro é para ficar? Amanhã vai estar encoberto também?


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Acredito mas ... este nevoeiro é para ficar? Amanhã vai estar encoberto também?


Em princípio não. Deverá persistir até amanhã de manhã, mas ao contrário de hoje durante a tarde já se deve dissipar.

Este modelo da AEMET é bom para se ter uma ideia.


----------



## Tonton (18 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Acredito mas ... este nevoeiro é para ficar? Amanhã vai estar encoberto também?



Há grandes probabilidades de que tal aconteça...

Circulação prevista à superfície (GFS):





Previsões do IPMA:

*Continente

 Previsão para domingo, 19.julho.2020

RESUMO:
Descida de temperatura. Nebulosidade no litoral oeste e no
interior da regiõao Norte onde há possibilidade de aguaceiros
e trovoada durante a tarde.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade no litoral oeste até meio da manhã, podendo persistir
em alguns locais da faixa costeira do Norte e Centro durante o dia.
Durante a tarde, aumento temporário de nebulosidade no
interior da região Norte, com possibilidade de ocorrência de
aguaceiros dispersos e trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco predominando do quadrante oeste,
temporariamente moderado (até 25 km/h) durante a tarde, soprando
moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante leste nas terras altas do
interior Norte até meio da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais da faixa costeira a
norte do Cabo Raso.
Descida de temperatura, em especial no litoral Norte e Centro, e
pequena subida de temperatura no nordeste transmontano.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante oeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 22/25ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

Atualizado a 18 de julho de 2020 às 5:18 UTC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Este nevoeiro é para ficar? Amanhã vai estar encoberto também?



*Sim*, é o que se pode concluir da previsão descritiva publicada hoje pelo IPMA para todos os dias do período de previsão (até 4ªfeira):
"...períodos de maior
nebulosidade no litoral oeste até meio da manhã, podendo persistir
em alguns locais da faixa costeira do Norte e Centro durante o dia"

e ainda " Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais da faixa costeira a
norte do Cabo Raso."


----------



## fhff (18 Jul 2020 às 19:58)

Por Sintra até já cai uma morrinha. Engraçado que, aqui, o nevoeiro só avançou  terra dentro pelas 19H.por Nafarros esteve Sol todo o dia e 31°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2020 às 21:10)

É só ar fresco a vir de Oeste  Bom princípio de noite para arejar e refrescar as casas  Depois de mais uma máxima acima dos 30°c por Azeitão (31.6°c) , neste momento 18.1°c, e cerca de 90% de HR 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

Verdeira lufada de ar fresco!
18,8 graus


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

mais "fresco" hoje com máxima de *38.5ºC,* minima de *16.4ºC*, sigo com 24.7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2020 às 21:41)

Até que enfim, que esta noite segue já fresca, e com vento fraco, o interior de casa, é um verdadeiro forno.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jul 2020 às 22:00)

Tonton disse:


> Um pouco fora de tópico mas, a propósito, desde há pouco tempo que as Beachcams se passaram a apresentar com imagens desfocadas, alguém sabe porquê?


Também reparei nisso... Nalgumas a imagem é de péssima qualidade


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2020 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdeira lufada de ar fresco!
> 18,8 graus


Completamente João 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jul 2020 às 22:15)

Até quando esta descida vai durar? Parece - me que para a semana vai subir de novo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2020 às 23:46)

Relâmpago disse:


> Até quando esta descida vai durar? Parece - me que para a semana vai subir de novo


Amanhã continua fresco no Litoral, mas segunda volta a aumentar a temperatura e com alguma possibilidade de trovoada na zona norte da região do Litoral Centro da Meteopt.  
___________________
Boa noite,
Por aqui seguimos assim neste momento, com nevoeiro lá fora: 





O dia de hoje foi bem mais fresco que os anteriores e amanhã deverá ser igual. A máxima nem chegou aos 24°C.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,9°C
Mín: 17,2°C

Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2020 às 23:55)

Bem que dia,

só contrastes, máxima de 34.5ºC. Noite bem fresca e ainda bem com a minima do dia a deixar de ser tropical 19.8ºC!
Isto é tipo 8 ou 80, corre um vento frio que corta, mas que vai saber tão bem para baixar a temperatura das nossas casas


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jul 2020 às 00:08)

Por aqui, Lisboa, lá se foi a noite tropical - 19°C
Abram-se as janelas


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2020 às 01:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até que enfim, que esta noite segue já fresca, e com vento fraco, o interior de casa, é um verdadeiro forno.



Aqui em Carcavelos, no interior de casa, tenho agora 24 graus. Hoje já teve 26, mas desceu assim que abri tudo para entrar o fresco da noite (provavelmente ainda vai descer mais um bocado).

Está uma noite húmida por aqui, pois há cerca de uma hora atrás, passei pelo meu carro e vi que estava todo coberto de orvalho.


----------



## remember (19 Jul 2020 às 01:47)

Já vejo nevoeiro para a zona do Parque das Nações


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2020 às 02:04)

*18,5ºC* neste momento, 2h da madrugada.


----------



## remember (19 Jul 2020 às 03:03)

17.3°C por cá e muita humidade lol está uma óptima noite de propagação de ondas de Rádio, é só rádios espanholas lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jul 2020 às 08:12)

deixei as janelas abertas em corrente de ar. Parece que estou um pouco constipado. Ainda bem o calor foi-se por agora. Sabe tão bem esta entrada de ar marítimo de SW


----------



## remember (19 Jul 2020 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 16.6°C e hoje lá veio ele em força.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2020 às 09:11)

Bom dia,
Felizmente esta manhã segue bem fresca, e com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2020 às 14:57)

Maravilhoso dia de Verão  Mínima de 16.6°c , temperatura atual de 25.4°c, graças ao vento fraco de SSW , depois de já ter estado nos 28.2°c .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Jul 2020 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde 

Hoje sim, esteve um dia agradável de verão  O dia arrancou com nevoeiro, que se prolongou até ao final da manhã. A tarde foi amena e com céu limpo, acompanhada de brisa fresca de SW. Deu para refrescar bem a casa 

Infelizmente, amanhã já volta o inferno, mas no entanto parece que vamos ter boas chances de haver trovoadas lá para terça  Veremos como será. 

Mínima: *17,2ºC *
Máxima: *28,5ºC *

T. Atual: *27,9ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (19 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

Dia com céu encoberto até meio da manhã. Tarde de céu limpo com vento moderado  de Norte que se tornou fraco no final do dia.

Registo do poente na praia da Fonte da Telha:


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2020 às 23:19)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias demasiado quentes hoje tivemos algum alivio, pena ser de curta duração. 

A noite está bem mais fresca hoje, por aqui as janelas estão todas abertas para ver se os 30ºC que tenho dentro de casa se vão embora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 01:29)

Boa madrugada,

Por aqui o dia que há pouco acabou amanheceu com céu nublado e nevoeiro, mas entretanto o nevoeiro dissipou-se entre as nove e as dez da manhã, dando lugar a um dia soalheiro e fresco, mas com bastante humidade.  De facto, hoje fui dar um passeio pela região da Península de Setúbal, algo que não fazia desde março, e reparei que do topo da Serra da Arrábida era quase impossível ver Lisboa devido à névoa, o que não acontece noutros dias dias com "fraca visibilidade". É uma pena que não tenha fotografado nada pelo caminho... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,5°C
Mín: 16,4°C

Agora estão 18,1°C e céu limpo. Entretanto já entrou a lestada que dominará o tempo nos próximos dias, tendo-se registado um aumento súbito de 0,5°C nos últimos 5 minutos e uma clara queda na humidade relativa.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 02:13)

Boa noite

Foi um dia ameno, em comparação com os anteriores (ou os próximos):





Ao fim da manhã ainda persistia alguma nebulosidade baixa numa estreita faixa costeira.

Terra, 11:20 utc





Pelas 12h57 utc, a nebulosidade já tinha deixado a costa limpa.

Suomi





18,1ºC neste momento com nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 03:38)

Linha de instabilidade a sudoeste. Ecos de virga, provavelmente, a passar sobre Lisboa, movimento de SSW encurvando para Norte:











Imagem às 2:00 utc





Temperatura parou de descer, sobe ligeiramente, 18,6ºC. Mínima *18,0ºC* à 1h00 local.
Vento fraco de NW, algumas rajadas 15 a 20 Km/h.
HR entre 68% e 71% nas últimas três horas.
Pressão em descida ligeira, 1 hPa durante 2 horas.

Curiosamente os ecos de radar sobre Lisboa parecem mesmo chegar ao solo


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 04:00)

Já choveu na zona de Sesimbra. Alfarim acumulou *0,5 mm*; Zambujal* 0,25 mm*; Sesimbra/Zambujal *0,25 mm*.
Cerca de hora e meia atrás:





Assim sendo, também deve ter chovido na área de Odivelas/Loures





Duas estações Netatmo registam *0,1 mm*, Famões e Loures.

A linha de instabilidade a sudoeste tem actividade eléctrica significativa:





Todas as descargas contabilizadas estão associadas àquela linha.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jul 2020 às 04:50)

Trovoada a oeste de Lisboa no mar. A frequência é significativa mas é longe. Por cima da cidade há estrelas.


----------



## Candy (20 Jul 2020 às 07:20)

Bom dia

Nem tenho seguido as previsões...
Acordei às 6h com uma chuvada monumental em Peniche.
Cheguei a pensar que estava a sonhar, mas não...

(já tinha postado antes, mas no tópico errado) ‍


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 08:20)

Bom dia Estou à espera de Festa    hoje!


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2020 às 09:14)

StormRic disse:


> Curiosamente os ecos de radar sobre Lisboa parecem mesmo chegar ao solo



Em Odivelas pingou o suficiente para sujar os carros todos...


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 09:23)

Por aqui algumas nuvens escuras, mas ainda não pinga.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2020 às 09:24)

Por Alcabideche


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jul 2020 às 10:39)

Será trovoada que ouvi? ou são aviões? Já não vou para a água 

EDIT: Sobre o mar estão muitas nuvens como a foto acima do Jonas87 com longas cabeleiras sobre o mar. Parece estar a chover lá fora. O som é de uma chapa de metal ondulante, contínuo e não instantâneo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 10:45)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Será trovoada que ouvi? ou são aviões? Já não vou para a água



É capaz de ter sido um trovão, sim.


----------



## fhff (20 Jul 2020 às 10:50)

Chove  por Colares/Nafarros. Já vos tento dizer quanto. Temperatura 21ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2020 às 10:58)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Será trovoada que ouvi? ou são aviões? Já não vou para a água
> 
> EDIT: Sobre o mar estão muitas nuvens como a foto acima do Jonas87 com longas cabeleiras sobre o mar. Parece estar a chover lá fora. O som é de uma chapa de metal ondulante, contínuo e não instantâneo.



Sim é trovoada, também estou no concelho e houve bons roncos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2020 às 11:01)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou bem fresca, e com céu muito nublado, tal como ontem, mas por volta das 9:30, o sol decidiu aparecer, e bem quente por sinal.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 13:11)

Por aqui está abafado, nunca mais vem a chuva para regar e refrescar.
Está longe... 







Dados, que não são meus aqui em Cabanas.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jul 2020 às 13:14)

Boa Tarde

Grande surpresa. O dia começou com céu limpo, mas rapidamente se encobriu por nebulosidade alta/convectiva, mantendo-se até agora. Já houve direito a uns pingos dispersos, bons para sujar os carros 
Vento fraco de SE e sensação abafada, mas felizmente a temperatura está a ser bastante aquém do previsto.
Veremos se mais logo teremos direito a umas bombas  Pelo menos a trajectória é a ideal, isto se o Vale do Sado trabalhar bem, claro 

T. Atual: *28,6ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2020 às 13:22)

Boas!

Hoje com nebulosidade convectiva de base alta, o que não está a deixar a temperatura subir muito. No entanto mas a sensação de calor mantém-se devido à humidade elevada. 

Será que teremos direito a animação mais logo?


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

*29,1ºC* em subida, mínima de *17,6ºC *às 6h00 locais.

HR começou nos 72% (à hora da mínima térmica) e desceu agora para os 45%. Mesmo assim é um valor que conjugado com os quase 30ºC produz uma sensação de abafado.

Céu coberto com cirrostratus espessos.
Não me apercebi de trovoada audível por enquanto.

Sequência da reflectividade do radar de Coruche desde a tarde de ontem até há meia hora atrás, onde se vê a formação da instabilidade a sudoeste:


Análise das 12h de hoje (uma hora atrás), com a linha de instabilidade assinalada:


----------



## Toby (20 Jul 2020 às 14:24)




----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 14:35)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Nem tenho seguido as previsões...
> Acordei às 6h com uma chuvada monumental em Peniche.
> ...



Radar possível a essa hora:





Infelizmente não há estações na área de Peniche, desde que a EMA do IPMA deixou de funcionar.
Nas redes amadoras só encontrei 0,25 mm em São Bartolomeu dos Galegos.
Embora São Bernardino esteja mais próxima, não chegou a acumular algo mensurável.

Além da DEA das 10h36 perto de Torres Vedras, também houve esta em frente da Costa da Caparica, ao nascer do sol:






EDIT: tenho dúvidas sobre a fiabilidade deste registo pois não tem qualquer correspondência com ecos de radar a essa hora.


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

De volta ao trabalho, que bafo por Massama.

Lá por casa ainda muita humidade 52% e 30.9°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 14:47)

Torres Vedras registou *0,9 mm* cerca das 9:50 utc mas a EMA de Dois Portos nada tem registado.
A distância entre as duas estações é no entanto suficiente para explicar a diferença.

Outras três estações mais próximas de Torres Vedras também registaram acumulados, duas com 0,5 mm e outra com 0,25 mm.
*
0,4 mm* em Santa Cruz (das 9h às 10h utc), relacionado com a mesma linha de células, que aliás também produziu a descarga eléctrica das 9:36 utc.

EDIT: eco da linha em causa:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 15:53)

Boa tarde,
Depois duma madrugada em que chuviscou por aqui, manchando os carros com lama mas não acumulando nada, o dia segue com um panorama algo estranho: 32,0°C e céu muito nublado, com pouca humidade relativa. Este tempo faz-me lembrar aqueles dias com trovoada no verão há muitos anos e que se tornaram raros - veremos o que esta noite nos traz para aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 16:43)

*35,2ºC
19%

*
Aspectos do céu há 45 minutos atrás:*
*
NNW 14:55:48 utc





NE 14:56:05 utc





Zenital NW 154:56:17 utc


----------



## Tonton (20 Jul 2020 às 17:06)

Com o cinzento que tem estado desde a manhã, ninguém diria que ia estar este inferno, mas o Auriol agora subiu até aos 36ºC... 
Pus o nariz fora da janela e até se tomba com o bafo!!


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 17:23)

O carro a marcar 34/34.5°C aqui por Massama, um bafo, mal corre vento.

Penso que haja incendio aqui perto do Intermarche de Massama/ Belas, fumo preto

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2020 às 17:28)

Boas...por aqui no paraíso ,nublado e com 21.9ºC...isto é que é qualidade de vida .


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 17:43)

A linha de instabilidade não se aproxima, esteve imóvel e agora encurva mais para Oeste, portanto nada mais se pode esperar nas próximas horas ou mesmo até amanhã.
A não ser que se forme alguma célula sobre terra, tudo o que se vê no radar deve ser apenas virga.


34,2ºC
20%


----------



## Tonton (20 Jul 2020 às 17:47)

remember disse:


> O carro a marcar 34/34.5°C aqui por Massama, um bafo, mal corre vento.
> 
> Penso que haja incendio aqui perto do Intermarche de Massama/ Belas, fumo preto
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



É na Carregueira:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2020.10245/pagina-21#post-794863


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 17:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> (...),*finalmente vou para o paraíso uns dias *,vou saber o que é fresco natural,coisa que já não abunda por aqui há muito tempo ,(...)
> 
> Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 35.2ºC.





ALBIMETEO disse:


> *Boas...por aqui no paraíso *,nublado e com* 21.9ºC*... (...) .



E aonde é que fica esse paraíso? Estás-me a fazer inveja , é que eu estou a torrar com *+35ºC e 30% de HR*!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 18:28)

Estruturas interessantes associadas à linha de instabilidade:

Satélite Terra, 12:02 utc






Suomi, 12:39 utc





Aqua, 13:42 utc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2020 às 18:42)

Thomar disse:


> E aonde é que fica esse paraíso? Estás-me a fazer inveja , é que eu estou a torrar com *+35ºC e 30% de HR*!


Boas...Peniche City ,já com sol e nuvens altas,brisa a correr ,com 20.5ºC e 79%HR...maravilha .


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...Peniche City ,já com sol e nuvens altas,brisa a correr ,com 20.5ºC e 79%HR...maravilha .



Aproveita as férias! Abraços!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2020 às 19:11)

máxima de *37.3*, temperatura mal desce, tenho 35ºC, anda estabilizado há algum tempo


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2020 às 19:57)

Boas,

Impressionante o calor do lado sul da serra, passei Sintra com 24 graus até à Alcabideche subiu aos actuais 31 graus, que bafo.
Agora já percebi a mínima tropical que aí vem...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 20:12)

*33,8ºC*
17%

A máxima foi *35,2ºC* às 16h30.

Predomina o quadrante NE (varia de ENE a NW) na direcção do vento, algumas rajadas até 20 Km/h.
Há alguma carga de poeira mas que não atinge a superfície. Não excede os 0,4 g/m2.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jul 2020 às 20:41)

Falei cedo demais, a temperatura acabou por subir e bem! 
O vento rodou para N/NW durante a tarde e trouxe um ar bastante quente, que acho que queimava mais do que estar ao sol lol. 
De resto, humidade baixa e céu muito nublado. Veremos se com o aumento da humidade nocturna, se forma alguma célula durante a noite  

Mínima: *20,1ºC *
Máxima: *33,5ºC *

T. Atual: *30,1ºC *
HR: 36% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

Boas tardes,

Temperaturas destas a esta hora nada normal por Massama, 28.5°C já depois das 20h

Chego a casa ainda 31.7°C e 36% de HR, contrastes enormes e às vezes a escassos metros, máxima de 36.5°C.

Bafo autêntico, desliguem lá o forno lol espero que não venha por aí uma mínima novamente abusada lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2020 às 20:58)

32.2ºC ainda


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

Começa a descer, afinal...

29.4°C 47% HR 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
27,1°C por Carnaxide, depois de um dia bastante abafado e nublado. 
Neste momento vai soprando um ventinho de sul. 
Perspetiva-se uma noite animada, veremos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 21:52)

*27,9ºC*
33%

O céu de nuvens médias e altas tinha este aspecto pouco antes do pôr-do-sol (19:33:03 utc):


----------



## meko60 (20 Jul 2020 às 21:54)

Boa noite.
Está-se a levantar um ventozinho moderado e quente, temperatura actual de 29,8ºC e uma HR de 36%.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 21:58)

Por aqui continua muito calor e tempo abafado graças à HR muito elevada. 







Agora existe animação no baixo-alentejo, se chegasse aqui qualquer coisa...  








Já percebi que vai ser uma noite de sufoco....


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2020 às 22:00)

Lestada moderada a forte por cá. 
26 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2020 às 22:06)

Boas...do melhor ...na rua com fresco natural ,e em casa ainda melhor,por aqui não é preciso AC ,com 18.8ºC na rua e em casa 21.8ºC...não há melhor.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 22:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...do melhor ...na rua com fresco natural ,e em casa ainda melhor,por aqui não é preciso AC ,com 18.8ºC na rua e em casa 21.8ºC...não há melhor.




Vá tem piedade de mim , que eu não sei o que são essas condições já à muito tempo.

Pede por mp se precisares de conselhos a nível de restaurantes, praias, etc.. à @Candy


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 22:13)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago para NE. 
Preparem as câmeras, pessoal!
A SE está a compor-se também.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jul 2020 às 22:17)

A reportar da Aroeira. Noite tropical. Bastante humidade no ar. Vento quase nulo.


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 22:18)

Palhaçada, agora paga-se para usar o Tapatalk? Tem limite de carregamento de fotos...  Desculpem o offtopic

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2020 às 22:21)

remember disse:


> Palhaçada, agora paga-se para usar o Tapatalk? Tem limite de carregamento de fotos...  Desculpem o offtopic
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Paga se ?
Estranho 
Eu postei e não pagei nada 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2020 às 22:21)

remember disse:


> Palhaçada, agora paga-se para usar o Tapatalk? Tem limite de carregamento de fotos...  Desculpem o offtopic
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Desinstala e instala novamente.


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 22:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desinstala e instala novamente.


Diz que atingi o limite de carregamentos de fotos lol tenho que ser vip lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 22:26)

Só agora reparei, também há trovoada no litoral centro entre Alenquer e a OTA.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 22:31)

Thomar disse:


> Só agora reparei, também há trovoada no litoral centro entre Alenquer e a OTA.


Vejo bem os relâmpagos daqui de Carnaxide.
A temperatura está a subir. 27,7°C.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

Muitos relâmpagos para NE. Esta pode ser uma noite animada! 

Está muito abafado. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Vai ser uma noite animada  

Tudo em movimento rápido para NNW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> Vai ser uma noite animada
> 
> Tudo em movimento rápido para NNW:



Já vi alguns relâmpagos provenientes dessas células a rebentar a norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 22:41)

Estou a preparar-me para me dirigir ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide, ou mesmo à serra de Carnaxide para tirar umas fotografias.
Muitos relâmpagos visíveis a NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2020 às 22:41)

Que clarão brutal há momentos


----------



## meko60 (20 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

Estão a ver em que direcção?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

Relâmpago brutal a NE  Parece os trópicos 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 22:46)

meko60 disse:


> Estão a ver em que direcção?


Norte/Nordeste.
Belíssimo clarão, há minutos.


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Jul 2020 às 22:47)

Vejo clarões a norte e ouço os roncos .  Estão uns Abafados 25c .
Arranhó Arruda dos Vinhos).


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jul 2020 às 22:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que clarão brutal há momentos



Sim, aqui na Ericeira também. Vários clarões sem som. De repente, o céu ilumina-se e pensas que alguém proximo está a tirar uma fotografia só que ... não há ali mais ninguém. Relâmpago!


----------



## manganao (20 Jul 2020 às 22:47)

já meti a viseira , clarões la fora sem som


----------



## meko60 (20 Jul 2020 às 22:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Norte/Nordeste.
> Belíssimo clarão, há minutos.



Obrigado Tiagolco. É para a zona de que eu tenho menos vista......azar.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 22:49)

meko60 disse:


> Obrigado Tiagolco. É para a zona de que eu tenho menos vista......azar.


Não tarda devemos começar a ver algo a SE ou Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2020 às 22:52)

Só vos tenho a dizer: Lindo, lindo, lindo! 

Muitos raios e relâmpagos para NE e com muita frequência! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 22:56)

Boa noite,

A ver se aquela linha vinda de sul se aguenta até aqui. Já estou pelos cabelos com esta cut-off  que trouxe novamente calor... estava tão agradável ontem.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 23:00)

Célula perto de Rio Maior com actividade eléctrica forte:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2020 às 23:02)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:07)

Grande chuvada neste preciso momento. Se vem para ficar não sei. Zona Alcobaça 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:10)

Estive lá fora a ver os relâmpagos e é impressionante a cadência de relâmpagos para norte, nordeste e sudoeste. No entanto, não se ouvem trovões. 

Também há que salientar a temperatura atual de 29,5°C. Isto parece mesmo daquelas noites tropicais, literalmente... Quem diria quando, há umas 12 horas, estava um frio do caraças?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

Também já vejo clarões difusos a Sul. Mas que bela noite.
Vento de leste a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## rick80 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

A chuva reduziu de intensidade e começa a ouvir-se a trovoada a aproximar

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2020 às 23:12)

Para Sul vejo relâmpagos com poucos segundos de diferença. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para Sul vejo relâmpagos com poucos segundos de diferença.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Há ecos roxos nessa linha de instabilidade no Alentejo.


----------



## meko60 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

Já se vê alguma coisa bem longe na direcção SW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 23:17)

Relâmpagos continuam a norte com frequência de 60 a 90 segundos. Mais frequentes a sudeste mas muito mais distantes e difusos.

Uma pena amanhã ser dia de trabalho


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2020 às 23:20)

Estou em São Martinho do Porto e a Sul está uma grande Trovoada, penso que estará na zona das caldas da Rainha..os trovões são impressionantes.


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 23:20)

Já se vêem para SE

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2020 às 23:21)

Em São Martinho do Porto Vai chuviscando apenas....


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:22)

Bem agressivo ali para os lados de Grândola.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:22)

Eu diria que a noite apenas está a melhorar. Veem-se clarões praticamente a toda a volta, e a qualquer momento terei trovoada por aqui. A ver o que a madrugada reserva...  

Por outro lado, o dia que agora está a findar foi quente e abafado após uma madrugada relativamente fresca e húmida.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 34,4°C
Mín: 16,4°C

Agora estão 29,3°C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 23:25)

A aumentar de frequência os relâmpagos a norte, cerca de 30 segundos de intervalo.


----------



## Candy (20 Jul 2020 às 23:26)

Enquanto vocês veem clarões eu levo com os roncos!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:28)

Até que enfim uma noite como deve ser.. 









Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:29)

Entretanto vou deixar os registos, porque este tópico depois vai bombar com o nowcasting 

Sexta-Feira:
*35.0ºC*/*21.2ºC*

Sábado:
*31.3ºC*/*19.3ºC*

Domingo:
*26.5ºC*/*18.3ºC*

Hoje:
*34.3ºC*/*18.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:29)

A célula do Cadaval é impressionante, tanto relâmpago que se vê daqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 23:30)

Vai ser uma noite daquelas como se veem poucas vezes. 
Vou agora à rua tentar fazer uns registos.
Cadência brutal de relâmpagos a SE.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2020 às 23:33)

Boa noite! Isto está animado! 

Clarões visíveis a Norte/Noroeste aqui da Azambuja mas já em afastamento, ainda não ouvi trovões nem choveu aqui. A ver se o festival que vem de Sul chega aqui!


----------



## Brites (20 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

Boa noite!
Será que isso é para chegar a zona de Pombal??? 
Ou fica só para vocês? 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

Já vi um clarão a sudeste


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

Bem forte agora!  ...a zona Oeste está a ser bem fustigada segundo o radar. Não sei se há acumulados.


----------



## Candy (20 Jul 2020 às 23:35)

Já fazem muito barulho em Peniche! 
Acho vou ter festa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

Mammatus disse:


> Já vi um clarão a sudeste


Também já vi uns quantos. A ver se alguma coisa chega à zona. Para já continua o inferno ao nível de calor e com tudo ao longe.


----------



## meko60 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

A cadência para SW é forte.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Jul 2020 às 23:37)

Boa noite malta,

Estou em Cascais, e a Sul a cadência de clarões é impressionante. Quase 180 graus entre Nascente - Sul - Poente.
Ainda não oiço trovões e o vento está a aumentar.


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Não sei se há acumulados.


- Torres Vedras: 0,9 mm
- Ribafria: 0,1 mm
- Roliça: 2,6 mm
- Caldas da Rainha: 1,6 mm
(fonte: NETATMO)


----------



## Geopower (20 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

Festival de relâmpagos no mar de SE a SW da Aroeira. Vários clarões visíveis por minuto. Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A aumentar de frequência os relâmpagos a norte, cerca de 30 segundos de intervalo.



Depois de ter escrito esta mensagem a frequência voltou a descer, e cansei-me. Vou sair, vou abandonar que tenho uma consulta agora às cinco 

Deixo o resto da festa para os mais pacientes e com mais tempo livre. Bons registos!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Também já vi uns quantos. A ver se alguma coisa chega à zona. Para já continua o inferno ao nível de calor e com tudo ao longe.



A vista que tenho para sudeste é limitada de modo que esse foi o primeiro clarão que observei.


----------



## AMFC (20 Jul 2020 às 23:43)

Já me instalei de cadeirão no meu terraço virado a sul a assistir a um verdadeiro festival eléctrico embora ainda algo distante.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 23:44)

Setúbal está na primeira linha para o que vem do Alentejo:


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:44)

Se a Arrábida não "matar" esta linha vai ser interessante.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2020 às 23:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois de ter escrito esta mensagem a frequência voltou a descer, e cansei-me. Vou sair, vou abandonar que tenho uma consulta agora às cinco
> 
> Deixo o resto da festa para os mais pacientes e com mais tempo livre. Bons registos!



Que menino!


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Ta ta, está na hora LOL esse é dos meus preferidos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Já consigo ouvir trovões ao longe! É cá com uma frequência!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Boa noite malta!! 

Belo espectaculo de trovoada para sul, este e norte (foi ao inicio da noite), flashes fortes por todos esses quadrantes  
Vento a intensificar de leste e calor, 27ºC!!


----------



## Peters (20 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

Estou no parque de campismo do meco e isto ta impressionante, ouvem se os trovões ao fundo mas os clarões são seguidinhos... nem sem bem se a tenda é um lugar muito seguro...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:53)

Trovão bem audível neste momento! 

PS: A cadência de trovões é impressionante.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Jul 2020 às 23:54)

Segundo familiares nas Caldas "chove a potes"

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:57)

clarão agora na direcção SW


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:58)

Trovões bem audíveis neste momento. Que noite...


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jul 2020 às 23:59)

Arrábida e Setúbal sob a linha de instabilidade.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 00:00)

Bem, vou vasculhando as MEO beachcam da margem sul e a cadência é brutal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 00:02)

Trovões a cada 5 segundos. Os cães não param de ladrar. A linha de instabilidade/chuva não deve andar longe.


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 00:02)

Momento:
Quando as células abrem um corredor quando tocam a península de Peniche


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2020 às 00:07)

Enorme estrondo aqui em Odivelas.
Relâmpago logo seguido de trovão!


----------



## rickmpr (21 Jul 2020 às 00:08)

A rebentar com força na zona de Odivelas


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 00:10)

que estrondo!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2020 às 00:11)

Saraiva em Odivelas!


----------



## Rui Alex (21 Jul 2020 às 00:11)

No seixal parece fogo de artificio mas quase em silencio, explode por cima mas o som é  muito abafado. Nunca  vi nada assim...


----------



## anti-trovoadas (21 Jul 2020 às 00:12)

Trovoada forte na Moita.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 00:13)

Os trovões quase estremecem a casa... Impressionante!  

Até as janelas rangeram!


----------



## charlie17 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:14)

Também registo trovoada com um espatuculo sonoro e luminoso brutal a sul e a este de Coruche.
Já choveu um pouco mas ainda insuficiente para que o pluviometro detetasse...

26.6°C, 5km/h NW

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jul 2020 às 00:15)

É decididamente a trovoada mais bonita que já vi desde sempre!

Já caem pingas grossas e a vista sobre o Tejo está divinal! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 00:16)

Aqui por Azambuja já se ouvem os tambores! 

Já caíram os primeiros pingos do mês e nota-se o cheiro a terra molhada, maravilha!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 00:16)

C******, o que é isto?  
Já caem algumas pingas, mas nada de acumulados ainda.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 00:16)

Que trovoada espetacular


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 00:19)

Parece a trovoada nos states. Muitos relampagos, mas o som e abafado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 00:19)

Chuva torrencial agora, impressionante!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 00:20)

Não resisti, vim atrás dela e estou todo borradinho


----------



## Geopower (21 Jul 2020 às 00:21)

Chove moderado. Grande trovão  à cerca de 10 minutos atrás.
Clarões a SW:


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 00:21)

Da para por video, sem ser por URL?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 00:22)

Que festival eléctrico maravilhoso em todos os quadrantes  Cheirinho a terra molhada 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Branquinho (21 Jul 2020 às 00:22)

Por Corroios os raios são constantes. Calor muito intenso


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Jul 2020 às 00:22)

Bem, que saudades de um festival destes, mas já apanhei um brutal susto, e tenho estado a gravar, espero ter apanhado um dos fortes.
amanha vejo o que tenho filmado e coloco depois.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 00:22)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 00:28)

A temperatura diminuiu drasticamente - se antes estava nos 28,7°C, agora está nos 23,2°C. Entretanto a chuva abrandou, deixando um acumulado de 1,5 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 00:29)

Que noite linda  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jul 2020 às 00:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, vou vasculhando as MEO beachcam da margem sul e a cadência é brutal.



Por acaso dei uma olhada na da praia do Meco e fiquei abismado. Relâmpagos brutais e frequentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:31)

Que bomba!!!!
Incrível caiu aqui perto


----------



## Luis Filipe (21 Jul 2020 às 00:31)

Aqui por Sacavem é só relâmpagos um atrás do outro a muito tempo que não via uma trovoada como está muito relâmpago e o som é meio abafado. Alguns percorrem o céu de uma ponta a outra. Espetacular.

Enviado do meu Nexus 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 00:31)

Mas que grande animação! 

Trovoada com elevada cadência de relâmpagos, daquelas que não se vê muitas vezes... Grande aparato elétrico! 

Duas curiosidades, vejo muitos clarões mas muito poucos raios e quase não oiço os trovões embora os relâmpagos não aparentem estar assim tão longe. 

De precipitação tivemos até ao momento apenas uns pingos dispersos.

A ver o que isto dá...


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 00:32)

Não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto vários vizinhos às janelas a filmar o aparato 
Isto está fenomenal lá fora, acompanhado de chuva fraca!


----------



## fhff (21 Jul 2020 às 00:32)

Estou a Norte da Serra de Sintra. É incrível a cadência de relâmpagos sobre a Serra,  a Sul. Começou a pingar, por aqui. Fiz uns vídeos


----------



## hurricane (21 Jul 2020 às 00:32)

A que estava na zona centro nao chegou aqui 'a minha terra. Mas a que vem de Sul parece vir lancada. A ver se chega aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:33)

Nunca na vida vi tanta trovoada como hoje...
Esta bomba foi incrível


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2020 às 00:33)

Almada! Fantástica noite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:33)

Chove mas a temperatura teima em não descer.....27,2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 00:33)

Decidi colocar a webcam da Praia do Meco em tela cheia e até encadeava.  Festival brutal mesmo.









Ainda chegou a chover com intensidade, aparentemente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 00:36)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Jul 2020 às 00:37)

Tempestade perfeita, centro de Lisboa. Começou com muito vento, muita poeira no ar da obra aqui da rua. 

Vento quente.

Raios de 10 em 10 segundos, só falta a chuva torrencial para limpar o pó


----------



## fhff (21 Jul 2020 às 00:37)

Sobre a Serra de Sintra


----------



## meko60 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:40)

Bem ,parece que por aqui terminou, o festival continua a N. Há muito tempo que não assistia a uma trovoada deste calibre aqui na minha zona. Valeu!!


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2020 às 00:40)

Um pouquinho editada? Talvez... Mas que se lixe... 





Enviado do meu CLT-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 00:40)

Pessoal...
Há anos que não via uma trovoada destas por Lisboa.
Consegui alguns registos antes da chuva chegar.
Chove forte.


----------



## Cocas (21 Jul 2020 às 00:43)

Confesso que não me lembro de uma trovoada como esta. A cadência dos relâmpagos é brutal. E de vez em quando é cada estrondo... Acabou de cair um que até abanou a casa...


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 00:44)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A ver se aquela linha vinda de sul se aguenta até aqui. Já estou pelos cabelos com esta cut-off  que trouxe novamente calor... estava tão agradável ontem.



Nunca falei mal


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:45)

Que trovoada violenta e não abranda...


----------



## Rui Alex (21 Jul 2020 às 00:46)

O VOLMET de Lisboa diz que o topo dos CB estao a 36000 pés ou 12km. Talvez seja por isso que viamos tantos flashes mesmo por cima mas o som abafado da distância?


----------



## GTi (21 Jul 2020 às 00:47)

Ainda a semana passada assisti a uma trovoada deste calibre na zona da Sertã, agora assisto a esta na zona de Lisboa. Está brutal!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 00:48)

Noite mágica, para mais tarde recordar 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (21 Jul 2020 às 00:49)

O que consegui com o telemóvel...
25.7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crissie (21 Jul 2020 às 00:50)

Só tenho a dizer que não me lembro de uma coisa assim , fantástico... Nem sabia por onde olhar , emergiu vento , chuva da grossa  mesmo. Só filmei 3mt e qualquer coisa e fiquei apreciar, parecia uma miúda no Natal. 
Por aqui já abrandou  
Sigo com  24° 
Vento nulo


----------



## remember (21 Jul 2020 às 00:53)

Bem com cada um... Já acumula, mas parece estar mais calmo, parece que o pior ainda poderá estar por vir... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## seqmad (21 Jul 2020 às 00:53)

Também não me lembro em muitos anos de uma cadência tão grande de relâmpagos
Mas como já foi dito na maior parte muitos clarões, pelo que a maioria dos relâmpagos são nuvem-nuvem, com respetivos trovões "abafados". 
Uma pequena percentagem de relâmpagos nuvem-terra
Mas grande espetáculo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 00:56)

Isto acabou depressa, hein? De repente, depois daquele reboliço todo, tudo incrivelmente calmo! 

Entretanto parece que se está a formar outra célula a sul de Sesimbra e que vem nesta direção. Cá a espero!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 00:58)

impressionante, estou a assistir de São Martinho do Porto para Sul, são relâmpagos e relâmpagos seguidos 
Aqui vêm-se muito ao longe, mas mesmo assim não deixa de causar impacto. A área é grande , desde a zona de Peniche até à Serra de Montejunto e Serra D'Aire. O Som do trovão está abafado e só um ou outro se ouve..


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2020 às 00:58)

Cheguei a ver muitas descargas múltiplas nuvem-terra ou melhor, muitas nuvem-mar já que eram sobre o mar, estilo 4-5-6 raios seguidos quase no mesmo sítio!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Jul 2020 às 01:01)

Baía de Cascais!











Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DulceGaranhão (21 Jul 2020 às 01:03)

Almargem do Bispo-sintra mete medo desde as 00h20 que não pára de chover e trovejar. O quadro foi a baixo acho que a muitos anos que não via uma coisa assim são relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos. O que mandou o quadro a baixo até estremeceu a casa


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 01:06)

Alguém esteve a tirar fotografias lá fora.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Jul 2020 às 01:09)

Que enorme trovoada. Relâmpagos bem longe e bem perto. Som estrondoso ou silêncio aterrador. Agora não chove.


----------



## Brites (21 Jul 2020 às 01:11)

Afinal sempre deixaram alguma coisa para a zona centro, pareceu me um ligeiro ronco, mas poderia ser a minha vontade, mas já vi um clarão! 
Esperança para Pombal, desta vez a serra de aire deixou passar qualquer coisa... :-)

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 01:11)

Muito bom muito bom que saudades, que cheirinho


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2020 às 01:12)

De referir que a intensidade da precipitação que o radar mostra é muito inferior ao que caiu no solo. Pelo menos aqui em Odivelas.
Por agora mantém-se a nortada quente, que já secou praticamente o chão.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 01:13)

grandes descargas , já mais perto!!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 01:14)

A célula de Rio Maior com ecos vermelhos!!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 01:16)




----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 01:17)

Os roncos está o bem fortes agora em Peniche


----------



## Aine (21 Jul 2020 às 01:20)

Que bela sinfonia... já não acontecia á muito tempo.:-) eu só via claroes!!!


----------



## Brites (21 Jul 2020 às 01:23)

Radar em baixo? 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 01:29)

Cada ronco mais forte do que o outro! 
Chove... Pois! E vem umas rajadas de vento bem audíveis de vez em quando.


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2020 às 01:31)

Creio que se está a formar nova trovoada a sul, na zona de Setúbal. Vejo alguns flashes ocasionais.

De resto, depois do espetacular aparato elétrico, pouca chuva, e muito vento seco e quente de novo. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 01:35)

Já a voltar para casa. Veem-se raios a oeste do Cabo Espichel mas pouco frequentes.
Levantou-se uma ventania quente de NE.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 01:36)

Belos registos, alertado por alguns vídeos de trovoada de familiares em Lisboa, vim aqui ver o que se passava e não fiquei desiludido! Por Coimbra foi um dia quente, mas nada comparado com os exageros da semana passada, e desde há cerca de 5/10 minutos que o vento tem soprado com alguma intensidade de SW


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2020 às 01:36)

Horrível, o vento quente... 
Dos 19ºC que tivemos quando trovejou mais e choveu, já vai nos 27ºC!!!


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2020 às 01:37)

Confirma-se, raios bem visíveis a sul do Montijo, embora com pouca cadência desta vez. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 01:37)

Vai chovendo espaçado aqui em S. Martinho do Porto. Bátegas gordas!!

Edit: estava a consultar a Netatmo: impressionante o calor que está na zona de Lisboa, mesmo a esta hora.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 01:40)

Vi agora um flash a S/SW


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 01:43)

acumulou *0.4mm*, menos do que o radar mostra, depois do festival que houve agora parou, ainda vejo para NE e já vi para SW de novo, depois de passar levantou se muito vento e agora acalmou um pouco pois começou a cair uma chuvinha de novo


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 01:47)

Mais um flash aqui, a célula parece estar aqui perto pelo radar, mas não é nada de especial! Quanto à diferença entre o radar e a realidade, poderá ser virga @AnDré e @david 6 ?


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jul 2020 às 01:48)

Nova trovoada para Sul e com cada vez mais frequência! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 01:49)

Por enquanto em Peniche sinto que a temperatura arrefeceu...  E bastante! Ainda...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 01:50)

Agora parece que há duas novas células: uma a oeste do Cabo Espichel (sendo os roncos desta bem audíveis neste momento) mas que se desloca para noroeste e portanto não espero nada de especial senão barulho, e uma célula a norte de Setúbal que não deverá atingir a zona. Entretanto volta a pingar por aqui...


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 01:50)

Outro flash, este agora por cima de mim


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 01:50)

Bem que trovoada incrível!!!  Há muito tempo que não assistia a uma assim deste género...
Cadencia de relampagos incrivel, mesmo aqui em cima e trovoes fortes! As rajadas de vento metiam respeito e "puxaram" a chuva que ainda caiu com alguma intensidade...

Após uma pausa, volto a ver relampagos ao longe, penso que para E e S e voltou a subir a temperatura!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 01:55)

Agora o relâmpago e o trovão a ouvir-se apenas 1 segundo depois, está perto, mas é seca


----------



## Rui Alex (21 Jul 2020 às 01:56)

Aqui no seixal está a passar perto outra célula,  com flashes e trovões perto, talvez a que passa ao largo do Espichel.


----------



## Aine (21 Jul 2020 às 01:56)

Por aqui vai-se ouvindo uns roncos ... uns mais altos que outros!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 01:56)

Trovoada novamente a E/SE e começo a ouvir trovões ao longe!! Algum vento a acompanhar...
Belo cheiro a terra molhada  Mas está tanto calor que a rua secou logo!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 01:59)

Afinal não é seca não, estão é a cair um pingos tão pequenos e dispersos que eu não me tinha apercebido deles


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 02:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora parece que há duas novas células: uma a oeste do Cabo Espichel (sendo os roncos desta bem audíveis neste momento) mas que se desloca para noroeste e portanto não espero nada de especial senão barulho, e uma célula a norte de Setúbal que não deverá atingir a zona. Entretanto volta a pingar por aqui...


Essa célula que referiste, a norte de Setúbal deve vir para aqui. O som dos trovões está cada vez mais audível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 02:03)

A noite segue com mais alguns raios a Sul, agora vistos já desde casa, depois de uma aventura daquelas com raios a caírem muito perto, chuva torrencial, granizo... Uma noite perfeita para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## Crissie (21 Jul 2020 às 02:05)

Voltou


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 02:05)

Lisboa deve estar a levar com esta célula. Trovões mais perto.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 02:11)

voltou a formar se mais a sul, fui espreitar levei logo com um raio enorme, trovões mais constantes de novo


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 02:12)

Que bomba agora aqui!!!!   Ate estremeceu tudo... Trovoada seca por enquanto
27ºC!!


----------



## Crissie (21 Jul 2020 às 02:14)

A temperatura subiu para os 27 
Que noite tropical...


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 02:15)

Bomba agora!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 02:16)

Mammatus disse:


> Essa célula que referiste, a norte de Setúbal deve vir para aqui. O som dos trovões está cada vez mais audível.


Amigo, a célula está por aí neste preciso momento e os roncos são bem audíveis, mesmo estando a alguns quilómetros de distância. Por aqui a nova célula também já deixou alguma chuva. 

PS: Chuva moderada agora mesmo.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 02:22)

Levanta-se de novo vento de sudoeste, e mais forte que há bocado


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 02:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Amigo, a célula está por aí neste preciso momento e os roncos são bem audíveis, mesmo estando a alguns quilómetros de distância. Por aqui a nova célula também já deixou alguma chuva.
> 
> PS: Chuva moderada agora mesmo.



Sim, mas tem sido mais trovoada do que chuva. 
O meu cão está aterrorizado. Estava na cama dele, veio para junto de mim. lol


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 02:26)

Rajadas imponentes, nada que não se veja em tempestades vulgares de inverno, mas não deixa de ser impressionante


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 02:36)

Vento muito forte agora em Peniche! 
Já me tombou um vaso no terraço!


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 02:38)

Bem, acho que estamos em clima de final de festa. Não parece vir mais nada de SE, a não ser que se forme algo de surpresa.

Estive ver as imagens de radar e as células provenientes do Alentejo explodiram a medida que se aproximaram da Península de Setúbal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 02:40)

Curioso que a fronteira da célula do Barreiro passou mesmo rentinha à minha casa. A chuva moderada rendeu mais 0,3 mm, elevando o acumulado total do dia para os 1,8 mm.  

Todavia, o mais impressionante é a temperatura. Por esta hora ainda tenho 27,8°C e vento de nordeste!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 02:40)

Instabilidade a progredir para NO. Chove moderado. Deverá acalmar agora.
Resumo da noite:
- Registei duas fotos de raios com a Nikon;
- Tenho uns 10 vídeos gravados com a GoPro (amanhã faço uma triagem);
- Tripé partido; 
Espero que tenham aproveitado, porque festa assim pela AML é muito raro.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 02:41)

Chove bem agora, pingas muito grossas, acompanhada por alguma trovoada espaçada e rajadas de vento muito intensas de N!!


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2020 às 02:42)

Nova célula com alguma trovoada no Montijo, perto e com alguns roncos.
Mas a assinalar mais a chuva moderada, em gotas enormes, finalmente algum refresco. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 02:42)

*1,0 mm  *
Temperatura desceu aos *24,1ºC* e subiu após a chuva e trovoada para os *28,8ºC* presentes agora.
HR subiu aos *52%* e as rajadas aos *30,6 Km/h* de *SSW* à aproximação da chuva forte (especialmente por serem pingos grossos).
Após a passagem da linha de instabilidade, vento saltou, literalmente, para Norte/NW com rajadas até *33,8 Km/h*. Nas esquinas das ruas, por onde andei a 'caçar' o que foi possível, houve rajadas que quase deitaram os tripés ao chão; HR caíu de novo para 28%. 

Registos como há muito não conseguia, imensos raios falhados, claro, mas parece-me que conseguimos muito material, especialmente em vídeos de telemóvel (4K). Tudo em ambiente urbano, bastante complicado de espreitar entre os prédios.


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 02:45)

Rajadas muito fortes. Não esperava tanta força de vento! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 02:45)

A festa continua 

Trovoada e bastante chuva agora (quer dizer, não é bastante, mas a grossura das pingas é tal que faz parecer que está a chover muito).


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 02:59)




----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 03:22)

chove moderado agora  sempre com trovões audíveis, 24.5ºC


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 04:05)

Continuam os roncos fortes por aqui.

Aquela célula da zona de Rio Maior vai no sentido de sentido de Caldas da Rainha e vai carregada de carga eléctrica. Vamos ver as outras...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 04:05)

Rajadas 45 Km/h, vento moderado até 24 Km/h, predomina de Norte mas já passou por outras direcções, W, SE, NW.

*28,2ºC  com 29%*

Continuam a nascer células no Alentejo/Ribatejo que depois atravessam o estuário do Tejo.
A actividade eléctrica continua bastante activa, vê-se daqui para ENE, a maior parte são descargas nuvem-nuvem com belos efeitos cénicos.


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 04:09)

O vento voltou a soprar com rajadas bastante fortes com o aproximar destas células


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 04:17)

StormRic disse:


> Rajadas 45 Km/h, vento moderado até 24 Km/h, predomina de Norte mas já passou por outras direcções, W, SE, NW.
> 
> *28,2ºC  com 29%*
> 
> ...



Hoje a festa é tua

Não me parece que chegue aqui grande coisa.
Quer dizer... Além do vento que está anormalmente forte até para um dia de inverno! Este último meio minuto está com uma intensidade de vento brutal e em crescente! (E eu estou habituada a vento)


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 04:21)

Candy disse:


> Continuam os roncos fortes por aqui.
> 
> Aquela célula da zona de Rio Maior vai no sentido de sentido de Caldas da Rainha e vai carregada de carga eléctrica. Vamos ver as outras...



É isso mesmo:


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 04:31)

Devo dizer que me atrevi a abrir a janela norte que daqui para um largo. Não está bonito.
Na verdade estou a ponderar ir pôr o carro para outro sitio. Está relativamente perto de uma árvore ainda nova e pelo abanar da árvore, se isto continuar com esta intensidade... não sei!... Mas sei que nem sempre temos vento assim forte de inverno.
Andam muitos cartões, caixas, a voar! O ruído do vento é tremendo e o roncar das descargas faz parecer que estamos no meio de uma tempestade de inverno.
Muito sinceramente, ou isto abranda ou vão voar coisinhas. Há muito prédio a ser pintado e devem ter andaimes, acho...

Que falta faz a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro. Está lá toda lindinha só para a foto do postal!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 04:56)

Candy disse:


> Devo dizer que me atrevi a abrir a janela norte que daqui para um largo. Não está bonito.
> Na verdade estou a ponderar ir pôr o carro para outro sitio. Está relativamente perto de uma árvore ainda nova e pelo abanar da árvore, se isto continuar com esta intensidade... não sei!... Mas sei que nem sempre temos vento assim forte de inverno.
> Andam muitos cartões, caixas, a voar! O ruído do vento é tremendo e o roncar das descargas faz parecer que estamos no meio de uma tempestade de inverno.
> Muito sinceramente, ou isto abranda ou vão voar coisinhas. Há muito prédio a ser pintado e devem ter andaimes, acho...
> ...



A estação mais perto daí, S.Bernardino, mais para sul e bem mais resguardada, já atingiu rajadas de 60 Km/h. Imagino aí...

Por cá, a temperatura sobe , *29,2ºC* !

Esta foi a sequência do radar dinâmico desde as 11:00 utc de ontem, dia 20, até às 3:00 de hoje.

Depois da dissipação da linha de instabilidade que estava sobre o oceano bem ao largo da costa alentejana/algarvia, e quando parecia que nada mais se esperava de instabilidade para o dia de ontem, eis que surgem células no Alentejo na zona de Ourique/Castro Verde que deram início a uma massa de células que progrediu em linha para NNW e depois NW atingindo a Região Litoral Centro começando pela Península de Setúbal e região ribatejana, e daí para Lisboa e toda a Região Oeste. Propagou-se ainda a instabilidade para as Beiras interiores, com linhas de células bastante agressivas:


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 05:01)

Acalmou de repente! Parece que não houve vento nenhum. Não se ouve nada lá fora
Apenas um ruído contínuo muito ao longe. Em dias normais poderia pensar que era os motores de barcos no mar... L


----------



## rick80 (21 Jul 2020 às 05:02)

Às 4.22 acordei com uma chuvada forte que se manteve por uns 15 minutos. Nesse período três roncos não muito audiveis mas que por duas das vezes apagaram a luz... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 05:09)

E continuam a formar-se células...
Há ali uma na zona de Alenquer que... 

Reparem em Viana do Alentejo ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 05:23)

Caiu pedra há instantes. Há pouco foi possível ouvir inclusive dois roncos embora fraquinhos comparados com os que ocorreram ao início da noite. 

PS: Falei cedo demais. Um ronco fortíssimo novamente. Parece que vem uma célula nesta direção!


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 05:26)

Off-topic
Impressionante a quantidade de incêndios na zona de Castelo Branco a Ferreira do Zêzere...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 05:31)

Boa madrugada.
Acabei de acordar com a trovoada agora mesmo. Está muito forte!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jul 2020 às 05:36)

Também acordei com o som forte dos trovões. Mais uma bela trovoada! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 05:40)

Trovão fortíssimo , que me fez acordar  Chove copiosamente  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 05:41)

Bom, parece que metade da AML acordou. 
Chove forte com algum granizo por Carnaxide.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 05:43)

Boa madrugada.

Pensava que a madrugada não reservaria surpresas, e não é que acordei com um belo de um trovão!  

Vou ver o radar e deparo-me com isto


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 05:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Caiu pedra há instantes. Há pouco foi possível ouvir inclusive dois roncos embora fraquinhos comparados com os que ocorreram ao início da noite.
> 
> PS: Falei cedo demais. Um ronco fortíssimo novamente. Parece que vem uma célula nesta direção!





Tiagolco disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> Acabei de acordar com a trovoada agora mesmo. Está muito forte!



Nova vaga de células organizadas numa linha impressionante segundo um paralelo desde o oceano à fronteira:











Fenomenal também a temperatura que não baixa dos 29ºC, pelo contrário subiu aos *29,8ºC* !


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 05:46)

Por aqui chove bem há mais de 10 minutos, acompanhada de trovoada forte e algum vento. O acumulado diário segue neste momento nos 2,3 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 05:55)

Realmente já não estava à espera de muito pela madrugada. Que supresa!
Célula a enfraquecer ao atravessar o rio, os raios estão mais espaçados.


----------



## Mix7 (21 Jul 2020 às 05:55)

Candy disse:


> Off-topic
> Impressionante a quantidade de incêndios na zona de Castelo Branco a Ferreira do Zêzere...




Verdade... incêndio complicado mesmo as portas aqui da vila.. ta a cair uma valente chuvada, a trovejar, e uma ventania incrível...


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 05:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> Acabei de acordar com a trovoada agora mesmo. Está muito forte!





AndréFrade disse:


> Também acordei com o som forte dos trovões. Mais uma bela trovoada!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Trovão fortíssimo , que me fez acordar  Chove copiosamente
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk





Mammatus disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> 
> Pensava que a madrugada não reservaria surpresas, e não é que acordei com um belo de um trovão!
> 
> Vou ver o radar e deparo-me com isto



Calha a todos! 
Na madrugada passada calhou-me a mim e era só chuva!


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jul 2020 às 05:59)

Assim sim!

Depois de um início de noite como há muito não via, esta madrugada está igualmente incrível.

Os relâmpagos são mais escassos agora. Daqui parecem seguir um padrão: vêm em pares intercalados por períodos de 1/2 min de silêncio. Os trovões são fortes, contrariamente ao início da noite.

Pela Baixa ainda não chove e tudo o que choveu há umas horas evaporou em 5 min


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 06:02)

Com o novo aproximar de células o vento voltou a intensificar de repente e voltou o barulho lá fora! 
Impressionante como passa da calmaria ao vendaval e vice versa


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 06:02)

Mais um trovão agora.

A parte mais activa está a passar a oeste daqui


----------



## Mix7 (21 Jul 2020 às 06:06)

Trovoada passou, deve seguir para Alvaiázere, pombal....


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 06:33)

Mais descargas aqui bem perto. Duas descargas com roncos fortes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 06:52)

Depois do pico da trovoada, ainda continuou a chover durante algum tempo, elevando o acumulado total do dia para os 2,8 mm. 
Neste momento ainda se ouvem roncos ao longe, provavelmente de norte, mas não espero mais trovoadas por aqui (aliás, o dia de hoje até deverá ser bastante quente como o anterior). Estão neste momento 20,9°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 07:26)

Descarga captada pela minha prima em Almada

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10218576348180843&id=1260686539


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

Entre 5h e 6h: 0,4mm de chuva (também em Barosa).
Agora algumas gotas, mas não o suficiente para fazer mover o pluviómetro.


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 07:43)

rick80 disse:


> Às 4.22 acordei com uma chuvada forte que se manteve por uns 15 minutos. Nesse período três roncos não muito audiveis mas que por duas das vezes apagaram a luz...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk



Olá, vizinho,
Nada aqui na Lagoa da Cao


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jul 2020 às 07:47)

Uma noite que fica para a memória pelo número de horas com trovoada na zona da grande Lisboa.

Aqui fica um registo na região do Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 07:47)

Bom dia

Foi assim, uma de muitas registadas. Esta foi captada no meio daquele eco laranja. O raio terá usado a corda de chuva para 'trepar' à nuvem. O estoiro foi monumental. Também há vídeos, muitos. Imagino o que terá sido captado esta noite por toda região.
Não esquecer que hoje está previsto mais... 






As luzes no horizonte são de Alcochete.


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 07:49)

SE:






NO:


----------



## remember (21 Jul 2020 às 08:01)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Foi assim, uma de muitas registadas. Esta foi captada no meio daquele eco laranja. O raio terá usado a corda de chuva para 'trepar' à nuvem. O estoiro foi monumental. Também há vídeos, muitos. Imagino o que terá sido captado esta noite por toda região.
> Não esquecer que hoje está previsto mais...
> ...


Bom dia, esse foi o que caiu sobre o Tejo, na direcção da margem Sul? E que estoiro, nunca ouvi tal coisa lol para bater esse, so uns que ouvi em pequeno ainda no Bairro da Fraternidade que parecia que rachava árvores...

1.7 mm acumulados por aqui, da mesma maneira que surgiu assim se foi, rápido, mas quando esteve mais próxima era com cada estoiro que até parecia sei lá o que lol

24.5°C noite de muitas oscilações com a temperatura quase a bater nos 29°C durante a madrugada... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 08:30)

Boas,

24 graus.
Ainda a digerir a trovoada de ontem e nem foi preciso olhar para o lado sul.
Isto para quem mora numa zona onde o vento é o elemento máximo e a trovoada é practicamente irrelevante, torna o evento simplesmente incrível.
Nunca tinha visto tanta trovoada, já a mais violenta será a de Março 2013 numa aldeia de Mafra, deas de 218 ka e 240 ka a caírem na aldeia vizinha.


----------



## rick80 (21 Jul 2020 às 08:40)

Toby disse:


> Olá, vizinho,
> Nada aqui na Lagoa da Cao


Boas. Verdade. Eu no percurso, para o trabalho na zona do Juncal passei por zonas que aparentemente não choveu por isso não surpreende 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tyna (21 Jul 2020 às 09:46)

Que bela noite de trovoada, e alguma chuva à mistura. Já não havia disto há bastante tempo


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2020 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

E eis senão quando abre mais o Sol e a temperatura salta dos 24ºC para os 30ºC, ainda antes das 10 da manhã...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 10:59)

Mínima de ananazes e abacaxis: *24,1ºC*.

Neste momento, nuvens com bom desenvolvimento vertical para Norte. O ambiente vai-se mantendo tropical: 30ºC + 45%  35ºC de sensação térmica.


----------



## tomalino (21 Jul 2020 às 11:01)

Noite espetacular, uma das melhores dos últimos anos na região de Lisboa.

Aqui vão as minhas fotografias, teve que ser com o telemóvel. Estava a montar o tripé para a Canon quando um raio caiu muito perto e achei melhor sair da varanda...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2020 às 11:01)

Bom dia,
A noite e madrugada foram marcadas pela trovoda, e por aguaceiros fracos, bem como este inicio de manhã, mas agora já regressou o sol, e está já bem abafado.
Há muito tempo, que não me lembro de uma madrugada igual, tão iluminada.


----------



## rickmpr (21 Jul 2020 às 11:03)

Ontem em Odivelas


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 11:11)

Bom dia!
Aqui ficam as fotos de ontem:
Primeira descarga captada à 00h21, desde o Marco Geodésico de Carnaxide em direção ao Cabo Espichel:



_DSC0217 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Segunda descarga captada (um pouco tremida por causa do vento ) à 00h26, virado a Norte:



_DSC0224 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Não deu para mais fotos por causa da chuva. Mas estou contente com as fotos, apesar de tudo.


----------



## fhff (21 Jul 2020 às 11:15)

Reduzam a velocidade de reprodução. Sobre a Serra de Sintra. 
Levo 1,9 mm acumulados.


----------



## hurricane (21 Jul 2020 às 11:31)

Por aqui na zona de Porto de Mós ainda choveu durante a madrugada, mas a trovoada nao foi muita. Pode ser que ainda venha hoje. Por enquanto, as maiores trovoadas que já vi, continuam a ser as da Bélgica.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 11:41)

Bom dia 

Bem, que noite memorável 

Após o meu último post, a trovoada dissipou-se e deu lugar à ventania de SE, que se prolongou pela madrugada fora. 
Mais tarde, quando acordei pelas 5h para ir trabalhar, caía um aguaceiro algo pesado mas curto, acompanhado de inúmeros clarões vindo de, praticamente, todos os quadrantes  No inicio da manhã, dissipou-se tudo... 

O pluviómetro registou *0,3 mm *desde a meia-noite. 
O tema de conversa dos clientes no meu local do trabalho foi somente sobre o temporal, já para não falar na quantidade de pessoas à janela para filmar o aparato 

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e um cheirinho agradável a terra molhada. Sensação algo abafada. 
Será que ainda se pode esperar algo para a tarde ou a festa já acabou? 

T. Atual: *31,6ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Thomar (21 Jul 2020 às 12:11)

Depois da noite mais fixe dos últimos tempos, o dia de hoje vai ser um autêntico forno, por agora *+31,6ºC com 50% de HR* o que dá uma sensação térmica já nos *+39,5ºC*.


----------



## marcoguarda (21 Jul 2020 às 12:41)

Que bela chuvada aqui na Burinhosa, há 15 minutos que chove moderadamente


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 12:44)

Vertente sul da peninha agora mesmo.
Vento quente.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 12:58)

Vejo cumulus em desenvolvimento a W. O radar já mostra algo a sul da Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Aine (21 Jul 2020 às 13:08)

Por aqui já se ouve alguma trovoada, mas ainda longe!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 13:17)

RStorm disse:


> Vejo cumulus em desenvolvimento a W. O radar já mostra algo a sul da Serra de Sintra.



Precisamente onde estava na foto, dois roncos bem fortes. 
Va lá que estava a ir embora,que susto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 13:20)

Aqui fica o vídeo de 2 das 3 bombas que esta noite me deixaram "borradinho", como mencionei num post na altura 

O plano era dirigir-me até ao vértice geodésico de Montemor, em Loures, como já tantas vezes o fiz. O problema é que saí de casa demasiado tarde e quando lá cheguei, estava a festa montada. Clarões a iluminar o céu todo, raios a rasgar o céu... Depois de estacionar, saí do carro, estava a pegar nas coisas para me meter a caminho e caiu a primeira de 3 bombas a que assisti. Caiu nas antenas junto ao vértice geodésico para onde me iria deslocar (a cerca de 200m e onde me encontrava), mas com este cenário, claro que não fui, e enfiei-me dentro do carro.

Fiquei a gravar na esperança de obter mais alguma bomba, e consegui duas. Na altura não conseguia apontar a máquina para as antenas, de certeza que teria ficado bem melhor, mas este som dos trovões já é qualquer coisa  Depois destas bombas começou a chover torrencialmente, com algum granizo à mistura (como foi mencionado aqui no tópico pelo @AnDré ) e vento forte também, e sempre com um calor tropical a acompanhar.

Tenho muitos outros vídeos, mas como disse, fiquei o tempo todo dentro do carro, portanto não ficaram grande coisa. Vou levar alguns dias até ter tudo pronto para depois partihar. Por agora, fica aqui este das tais bombas. É favor de meter o som alto eheh.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 13:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Precisamente onde estava na foto, dois roncos bem fortes.
> Va lá que estava a ir embora,que susto.


Já está com eco vermelho! Prepara-te que vais ter caldeirada


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 13:28)

RStorm disse:


> Já está com eco vermelho! Prepara-te que vais ter caldeirada



Parece que está no guincho, mesmo ao largo da praia.
O ambiente está sem dúvida propício humidade, calor, um bafo brutal


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 13:32)

vai chovendo aqui em São Martinho


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 13:36)

Boas pessoal!

Sem duvida uma noite brutal que fica na memória, não só pela duração como também pela intensidade, sobretudo nesta região e nesta época do ano...  

Depois de me deitar, ja depois das 3h, a trovoada continuou mais longe e pouco frequente. Perto das 5h30 acordo com fortes trovões aqui muito perto novamente, que até iluminavam o quarto, e pingas muito grossas de chuva! Voltou a acalmar com o início da manhã e até agora  Vamos ver o que a tarde reserva, promete mais... 
Impressionante as oscilações da temperatura e do vento com a passagem das células durante a noite!! 

Muito calor e humidade alta, *33ºC* e *40%* HR, sensação de 35ºC e vento fraco a moderado de E


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 13:43)

Segundo consigo entender, o centro da depressão está neste momento ali por cima do Estuário do Sado. Vi um mapa por aí algures, que mostrava que durante a tarde de hoje, havia grande potencial para se formar boas células aqui sobre o Mar da Palha/leziria. Veremos...


----------



## remember (21 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

Boa tarde,

Novamente uma brasa por Massama, lá por casa deve estar um bafo autêntico.

LOL continuo com o mesmo problema do Tapatalk a dizer que atingi o máximo de envio de fotos para este mês 

34°C e 41% de HR sensação de 41°C assim não posso partilhar nada, 1.9 mm acumulados até agora. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 14:23)

Belos desenvolvimentos a leste. Nasceu uma célula a NE de Canha. 
O sol já se tapou por aqui. 

T. Atual: *32,4ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 14:39)

Não é nada de especial, mas deixo aqui um registo de ontem.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

Boas! Hoje em Coruche!

Tempo tropical por aqui. A convecção vai surgindo aqui principalmente a Sul e a Oeste de Coruche, já apresenta assinatura no radar, veremos no que dá!


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 14:46)

trovoada a sul 35ºC


----------



## AndréGM22 (21 Jul 2020 às 14:49)

Já se ouve qualquer coisa, céu a compor-se 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 14:55)

RStorm disse:


> Belos desenvolvimentos a leste. Nasceu uma célula a NE de Canha.
> O sol já se tapou por aqui.
> 
> T. Atual: *32,4ºC *
> ...



Agressiva


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 14:55)

radar potente a SW


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 15:02)

Trovoada Cortina de chuva densa a NE.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 15:02)

trovões constantes dessa


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 15:05)

Ouvi trovoada há pouco, o ambiente parece ter refrescado um pouco, mas estando dentro do laboratório é difícil ter a certeza


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 15:12)

Mammatus visíveis aqui desde a Zona Industrial de Coruche como resultado da potente célula que está a Oeste.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (21 Jul 2020 às 15:12)

Aumento repentino do vento, veremos como cá chega a célula, para já apenas se ouve trovões ao longe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2020 às 15:14)

RStorm disse:


> Segundo consigo entender, o centro da depressão está neste momento ali por cima do Estuário do Sado. Vi um mapa por aí algures, que mostrava que durante a tarde de hoje, havia grande potencial para se formar boas células aqui sobre o Mar da Palha/leziria. Veremos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 15:22)

Bem vistosa a célula para Este.




IMG_4228 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4222 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

E vai crescendo qualquer coisa para Norte também (esta foto já tem algum tempo, agora está um grande cogumelo).




IMG_4231 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 15:27)

Sol e calor continuam, agora já com uma bela célula a leste!  Veremos se aguenta e atravessa o Tejo pra este lado... 
Vento fraco a moderado de SE 
*33ºC* e super abafado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 15:31)

Audíveis os trovões aqui já.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 15:34)

Cenário bem medonho a leste  Trovões constantes 

T. Atual: *31,8ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 15:36)

Boa tarde

34,2ºC
32%

Célula da lezíria com desenvolvimentos brutais aqui por cima, Vialonga e Póvoa. Já se ouvem trovões.
Célula passou pelo eco roxo. Movimento parece ser para WSW/SW





















Está muito mais desenvolvida agora, torres por todo o lado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2020 às 15:37)

Ficam mais alguns registos feitos na noite de ontem, estes retirados de um vídeo que fiz


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 15:37)

Grande alteração de vento neste último minuto  Rodou para E e sopra com algumas rajadas!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 15:41)

Alguns trovões audiveis muito longinquos! A norte também se começa a desenvolver algo...


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 15:44)

A tarde segue animada! 

Cai um aguaceiro com pingas bem grossas aqui na Zona Industrial e é audível trovoada distante.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 15:46)

Trovoada aqui a sul de São Martinho do Porto - zona da Benedita!


----------



## Microburst (21 Jul 2020 às 15:56)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma noite épica de trovoada como há muito não se via, com uma cadência de 7/8 relâmpagos por minuto, tanto intra-nuvens como CG, que depois foi varrida a uma chuva morna tropical, eis que agora observo a E e NE uma linha de células que teima em não se querer aproximar. O vento sopra aqui no Feijó moderado de Oeste, talvez seja por isso que não avançam mais para ocidente, e esporadicamente lá se vai ouvindo um ou outro trovão longínquo.

De resto por esta altura céu entre o pouco e muito nublado, 35°C, 35% HR e pressão nos 1013hpa.


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jul 2020 às 15:57)

Estou perto da Vieira de Leiria e parece que vou ficar no silêncio entre duas tempestades!

[url=https://ibb.co/6snggd3]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 15:59)

Trovões vindos de norte neste momento. Céu a escurecer bastante.

Foto para nordeste tirada pelas 15:35.




IMG_4234 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:03)

trovoada a norte agora


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 16:04)

Recomeçou a chover há pouco

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tyna (21 Jul 2020 às 16:05)

Trovoada, seguida de chuvada


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 16:07)

Os trovões cessaram e a célula desfez-se


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:09)

da trovoada de SW há pouco, muito bonito


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jul 2020 às 16:14)

Está a formar-se algo em cima de Leiria!


----------



## hurricane (21 Jul 2020 às 16:15)

Bem que temporal que se abateu aqui durante 20 minutos perto de Porto de Mós. Aquela celula com ecos vermelhos. Até granizo caiu. Mas a temperatura teima em manter-se alta.


----------



## Mix7 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:16)

Incrível o tamanho do granizo e também o que chove na ic2 zona de Porto de mós, tive que parar o carro na berma. Não consigo fazer vídeo que o tenho carro todo embaciado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:20)

Molho a caminho...


----------



## charlie17 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:26)

Trovoada agora. Hoje já acumulei 1.3mm, 0.7mm na última hora. Rajada máxima de 40km/h de S.
30.7ºC, a fazer lembrar um clima tropical.


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 16:28)

Aljubarrota 16h00






Lagoa Do cao 11mm/h


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:31)

trovoada a caminho daqui vindo de leste, radar potente a vir, roxo juntinho a Coruche


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 16:32)

MSantos disse:


> A tarde segue animada!
> 
> Cai um aguaceiro com pingas bem grossas aqui na Zona Industrial e é audível trovoada distante.




Desde o meu ultimo post a situação não se alterou! 

Continua a chuva de intensidade variável e a trovoada em diversos quadrantes aqui em Coruche. Venha mais!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 16:33)

Alguns mammatus por aqui também, a nordeste. Os trovões acalmaram.




IMG_4240-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## hurricane (21 Jul 2020 às 16:35)

Toby disse:


> Aljubarrota 16h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi essa célula que se abateu na minha terra Juncal.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:37)

começa a chover aqui  com trovões


----------



## Microburst (21 Jul 2020 às 16:45)

Mammatus também por Almada, mas fora isso tudo tranquilo com céu nublado sem chuva ou trovoada. Será que já se desligou?


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 16:48)

Trovoada intensificar agora aqui em S. Martinho do Porto, trovões fortes...tb muito escuro para o lado das Caldas!!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jul 2020 às 16:48)

Céu completamente tapado, essencialmente por mammatus e bigornas das células à volta. Sem qualquer chuva ou trovoada por enquanto, mas o cenário a norte e a leste prometem!


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 16:53)

hurricane disse:


> Foi essa célula que se abateu na minha terra Juncal.



Penso que ela está agora em Alcobaca.
4.6mm aqui


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 16:54)

Aguaceiro forte aqui em Coruche acompanhado de trovoada! Isto hoje tem sido um fartote! Pena ter que estar a trabalhar!


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 16:54)

parou meh, não quer nada comigo a chuva


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

Regressam os trovões longínquos.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

david 6 disse:


> parou meh, não quer nada comigo a chuva



Aqui em Monte da Barca continua a chover com trovoada!


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

Trovoada já bastante audível em Peniche. Vento a intensificar muito neste momento, no entanto nada comparado à força com que soprou nesta madrugada 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 17:04)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Monte da Barca continua a chover com trovoada!



aqui só molhou o chão mais nada


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2020 às 17:11)

Show de mammatus visto de Alcochete!








Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (21 Jul 2020 às 17:27)

26º C por SIntra. Sensação térmica de 32º C. Cheirinho a terra molhada....recomeçou a chover . Passou uma célula grande e "ruidosa" ao lado. Ribombar constante.
Continuo com 1,9mm acumulados.


----------



## Microburst (21 Jul 2020 às 17:27)

Continua o espectáculo de mammatus, porém sem mais nada a não ser, apesar de tudo, uma agradável descida dos anteriores 35 graus para uns mais frescos 30°C.


----------



## Candy (21 Jul 2020 às 17:34)

Peniche a passar tudo a leste.

Estamos com uns honrosos 21ºC

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2020 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.
Céu nublado pelas bigornas das células a norte de Torres Vedras. Tempo muito abafado.
Já não se espera muito para a AML nas próximas horas. A partir de agora as células começam a dissipar-se.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 17:36)

continua trovões constantes para leste, de Coruche para lá
Coruche teve *9.3mm* na ultima hora


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 17:38)

O céu mantém-se nublado e de vez em quando caiem uns chuviscos dispersos. Continuo a ouvir trovões longínquos


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 17:42)

Aí está mais um aguaceiro forte aqui a Sul de Coruche! Com trovoada a acompanhar!

Parece que hoje vem tudo para aqui!


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2020 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Aí está mais um aguaceiro forte aqui a Sul de Coruche! Com trovoada a acompanhar!
> 
> Parece que hoje vem tudo para aqui!



Trovoada mais forte agora! Hoje é tudo meu, lanço os foguetes e apanho as canas!


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 17:47)

MSantos disse:


> Aí está mais um aguaceiro forte aqui a Sul de Coruche! Com trovoada a acompanhar!
> 
> Parece que hoje vem tudo para aqui!



aqui ao lado faz sol


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 18:01)

para lado de Coruche:







norte:


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 18:19)

a ficar muito vento


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 18:24)

david 6 disse:


> a ficar muito vento



Eh lá ! Mero fluxo convectivo na base ou é mais qualquer coisa? Continua a seguir se puderes!

Pela Póvoa tem sido um festival de mammatus. Muitas bigornas a circular à volta, até que a de Santarém ou lá próximo veio mais para cá e choveu. Também alguns raios. Muitos trovões surdos, constantes e distantes, talvez de descargas embebidas nas nuvens. Antes de chover houve algumas rajadas de várias direcções, predominando de norte.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Eh lá ! Mero fluxo convectivo na base ou é mais qualquer coisa? Continua a seguir se puderes!
> 
> Pela Póvoa tem sido um festival de mammatus. Muitas bigornas a circular à volta, até que a de Santarém ou lá próximo veio mais para cá e choveu. Também alguns raios. Muitos trovões surdos, constantes e distantes, talvez de descargas embebidas nas nuvens. Antes de chover houve algumas rajadas de várias direcções, predominando de norte.



também fiquei desconfiado quando vi, mas não passou muito daquilo, mas lá que se modificava mais do que o resto isso sim, agora já não tem


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 18:44)




----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 18:55)

Algumas imagens para dar a ideia de como tem estado aqui a tarde, basicamente com células maduras ou mesmo já idosas à volta:
Horas utc.

NE 15:17:11 (célula de Santarém)





Leste 15:30:08 (Mammatus)





NE 15:54:06 (turbulência sob a bigorna)





NE 16:13:06 (alguma chuva e início de convecção sob a bigorna)





Neste momento *30,1ºC*, 38%, SE fraco.
Máxima *34,3ºC*
Registo de rajadas até 30,6 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 18:59)

E quando eu pensava que isto tinha acabado, eis que levantou-se uma ventania, fui à janela ver e... escuridão brutal a leste! 

EDIT: E já ronca!!!!


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 19:13)

mais uma trovoada a leste


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 19:15)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ias/textos/trovoada_episodio_20_21_julho_2020

Entretanto em Coruche já acumulou 14,3 mm nas últimas 3 horas. Para Julho é significativo.



RStorm disse:


> E quando eu pensava que isto tinha acabado, eis que levantou-se uma ventania, fui à janela ver e... escuridão brutal a leste!
> 
> EDIT: E já ronca!!!!








Toda essa massa de células roda pela acção do centro depressionário. A célula mais próxima chega-se assim mais perto do Tejo, movimento de NE.
A célula de Évora tem eco roxo, ocupa aproximadamente o centro da rotação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2020 às 19:17)

Boa...por aqui a também andou por aqui em Peniche esta noite ,choveu o suficiente para borrar o carro de barro ,e pelo final tarde parecia que vinha alguma coisa de jeito,muito escuro para o interior  e sumiu-se tudo,só alguns aguaceiros,o ambiente por aqui do melhor...sem espinhas ,com 20.6ºC e céu a limpar .


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

trovões muito perto agora a vir de NE, deixa ver se é desta


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2020 às 19:36)

Brutal temporal na estrada entre o Montijo e Pegões! Trovoada, chuva diluviana e granizo de dimensões razoáveis.
Tive de encostar algumas vezes tal a redução de visibilidade e os lençóis de água.
A chuvada durou quase até à Atalaia, no entanto.. À chegada ao Montijo.. Sol e calor e secura infelizmente. Morreu mesmo à porta.

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 19:41)

comecei a ver o horizonte a ficar esbranquiçado, foi se aproximando aproximando e pa, chuva agora


----------



## Maxwell Black (21 Jul 2020 às 19:43)

Ha coisa de meia hora em Alverca, virado a sudeste:


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 19:43)

david 6 disse:


> comecei a ver o horizonte a ficar esbranquiçado, foi se aproximando aproximando e pa, chuva agora


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2020 às 19:51)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ias/textos/trovoada_episodio_20_21_julho_2020
Numero de ocorrência de descargas foi incrível segundo o IPMA..uma noite pra recordar aqui pelo Oeste.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jul 2020 às 20:30)

A célula desfez-se ao aproximar-se da cidade. Fica para a próxima  
Também já levo a barriga cheia da madrugada, portanto não me posso queixar 

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. Dou por terminado o evento. 

Mínima: *21,2ºC *
Máxima: *33,6ºC *

T. Atual: *26,7ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 20:35)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas imagens para dar a ideia de como tem estado aqui a tarde, basicamente com células maduras ou mesmo já idosas à volta:
> Horas utc.
> 
> NE 15:17:11 (célula de Santarém)
> ...


Lindas!  Que saudades de ver umas coisas destas! 

Edit:


rozzo disse:


> Show de mammatus visto de Alcochete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 20:46)

jamestorm disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ias/textos/trovoada_episodio_20_21_julho_2020
> Numero de ocorrência de descargas foi incrível segundo o IPMA..uma noite pra recordar aqui pelo Oeste.


O nosso colega @windchill teve uma noite animada e deve estar neste momento a preparar meia dúzia de tópicos com o ror de fotos que tirou!


----------



## Geopower (21 Jul 2020 às 20:54)

Final de dia muito agradável na praia da Fonte da Telha. Céu limpo. Vento quase nulo. Maré baixa.

Panorâmica a Sul na direção do Cabo Espichel:





Poente a oeste:


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 21:06)

Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2020 às 21:09)

Por cá a trovoada ainda se fez ouvir, por volta das 15:30, e ouvi relatos, que caiu granizo, na zona do Pedrógão, Torres Novas, de resto a tarde foi muito abafada, que até custa a respirar.

Mais um belo registo, da trovoada, ontem, por terras ribatejanas.


----------



## windchill (21 Jul 2020 às 21:50)

Amigos,

Abri um tópico com as fotos obtidas desta ultima noite/madrugada de luz e som!

Quem quiser dar o olhinho.... 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2020-07-20-21-trovoada-na-amora-seixal.10375/"]2020.07.20 & 21 - Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)[/URL]


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

Boas,

It's over!






Venha de lá essa renovação de ar e brisa de oeste para varrer este calor.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jul 2020 às 21:55)

windchill disse:


> Amigos,
> 
> Abri um tópico com as fotos obtidas desta ultima noite/madrugada de luz e som!
> 
> ...



O pessoal não te perdoaria se deixasses passar este evento sem os teus belíssimos registos fotográficos... 
Irei com certeza!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 22:04)

windchill disse:


> Amigos,
> 
> Abri um tópico com as fotos obtidas desta ultima noite/madrugada de luz e som!
> 
> ...


ah ah ah!


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Jul 2020 às 23:58)

Ora aqui está as duas "bombas" que apanhei, pensava que a primeira não a tinha apanhado, mas ficou, nem sei como,

o silêncio, a tranquilidade e "calmaria" aqui pelo burgo, não fazia prever que de repente e do nada, desse um estoiro valente, mas não um, mas sim dois, e volta a calmaria, com alguma granizada a cair, e o som algo abafado e constante vindo de todas as direcções, escusado será dizer que me assustei em bem,

isto foi filmado na minha marquise, ampla, cheia de vidros, onde tinha uma janela aberta, ou seja é quase como se estivesse na rua, 

ajustem o volume, se puderem claro, como se estivessem a ouvir digamos num nível normal, porque esta máquina não faz compressão de volume, ou seja manteve quase intacta a gama dinâmica do som e +- ao seg 40 não se assustem 


estive quase até as três da manhã, sempre a filmar, ainda nem sei o que tenho, não é nada de especial pois com um prédio a frente corta-me imensa visibilidade, se justificar tiro uns frames dos videos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jul 2020 às 00:44)

Boa noite, 
Depois duma madrugada espetacular ao nível das trovoadas e em que praticamente nada dormi, o dia foi uma bosta ao nível de trovoadas, como costuma ser normalmente, tanto que decidi ir dormir à tarde, depois do trabalho. Ouviram-se dois trovões longínquos que, se não fosse aqui por causa do fórum, pensaria que eram carros na rua ao lado. O dia foi bastante abafado, com céu limpo e tempo quente. Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá diminuir no Litoral, com o regresso da nortada, mas continuará quente no Interior.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 32,4°C
Mín: 20,7°C
Prec: 2,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h N

Agora estão 21,6°C e céu limpo, com vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2020 às 00:50)

tive *2mm*


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2020 às 02:19)

Boa madrugada,

O dia foi de fiasco autêntico quando comparado com a madrugada empolgante que o antecedeu.

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade tornando-se pouco nublado para o final da tarde. Tempo quente com a humidade a acentuar a sensação térmica.
A meio da tarde a célula na zona de Canha ainda ameaçou, mas perdeu força à medida que se deslocou para oeste. A sua influência resumiu-se a um aumento da intensidade do vento (quente) e uns roncos distantes esporádicos, mas, e para meu gáudio, deu para observar as minhas "amigas" mammatus. 

Extremos: *34.0ºC* / *20.7ºC*

Curiosamente a estação não registou precipitação durante a madrugada. Vou aguardar pelo registo de precipitação da estação do IPMA do Lavradio.


Ainda tropical, sigo com 22.8ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo. 
Calmaria plena!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2020 às 02:50)

O evento dos dois últimos dias, registo da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, 58 horas em pouco mais de 1 minuto.


*22,8ºC* nesta altura aqui na Póvoa, já esteve mais fresco, 22,4ºC há menos de uma hora.
56%
Vento fraco até cerca de 11 Km/h, predomina de NW.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2020 às 03:38)

Mammatus disse:


> que estrondo!



Cá está ela





Créditos: António Calado

Foi no concelho vizinho da Moita (Baixa da Banheira). Fotografia captada a partir de um drone de um amigo meu. Foi mesmo alto estrondo!


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Jul 2020 às 09:15)

Ericeira com nevoeiro cerrado. O termómetro marca 20C


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2020 às 14:22)

Boa tarde

Bruma e vento fraco.
A estação da escola aqui perto está off-line. As temperaturas nas estações de Santa Iria são há momentos:
Parque S.Iria: 30,5ºC.
Meteo S.Iria: *31,5ºC*
HR 41% e 48%, respectivamente.
Mínimas ainda foram tropicais: *20,1ºC e 21,1ºC*.

Parque S.Iria (140 m, o ponto mais elevado da zona), teve vento fraco de SE, rajadas até 20 Km/h, mas rodou há meia hora para o quadrante Oeste, moderado com rajadas 32 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2020 às 15:26)

Mais fotos da noite de 20/21.

Esta descarga múltipla, às 23:34 utc (00h34 local) teve dois impactos: um no Mouchão da Póvoa e outro no Parque Ribeirinho. No registo do IPMA há três impactos: um de 53 kA no Mouchão e dois no Parque Ribeirinho, de 89 kA e de 28 kA.
Nesta imagem a descarga no Mouchão é a mais a sul (à direita). Comparando as potências e o aspecto visual, diria que a da esquerda é mais potente, logo será a de 89 kA.






Registo de DEA's dos 5 minutos anteriores às 23:38:53.





Hoje, por aqui na zona alta da Póvoa/S.Iria, a temperatura estagnou ou desceu ligeiramente, 31,1ºC em Santa Iria.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2020 às 16:38)

Boas!

Hoje já sem instabilidade temos um dia de calor aqui na Azambuja, o meu sensor sem RS numa janela virada a Norte marca 33.7ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jul 2020 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, o dia segue ameno, com 24,9°C, céu limpo e vento de sudoeste. A máxima de 26,0°C deu-se ao final da manhã, altura em que o vento virou para oeste e a temperatura arrefeceu bastante. Mais uma vez, o vento marítimo a arrefecer a zona, como de costume. Enfim, depois de dois dias anormais, voltámos à normalidade do costume por aqui!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2020 às 19:18)

Boas...mais um dia de temperatura suave ,maravilha ,sem sol e um belo dia de praia ,todo dia abafado e pouco vento e dei para queimar ,hoje mais gente na praia,mais de tarde ,com 20.1ºC e vento calmo.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jul 2020 às 20:46)

Boa Tarde 

Voltámos ao tempo do tédio  Dia banal de verão com sol, calor e nortada fraca. 
Durante a tarde ainda avistei algumas torres a tentarem se desenvolver no quadrante NE, mas rapidamente se dissiparam. 

Mínima: *19,4ºC *
Máxima: *32,3ºC *

T. Atual: *27,0ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2020 às 20:55)

Boas 

30 graus de máxima. 

Entretanto amanhã regressa forte nortada por cá e vai se manter por algum tempo. 
Os dias calmos  têm sempre os dias contados, e a normalidade acaba por surgir.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2020 às 21:27)

fui à praia da Fonte da Telha hoje, inicio com sol com nevoeiro a ameaçar mas quase sempre sol, ao meio dia nevoeiro intenso e durante a tarde céu limpo

ao meio dia estava assim


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2020 às 21:47)

david 6 disse:


> fui à praia da Fonte da Telha hoje, inicio com sol com nevoeiro a ameaçar mas quase sempre sol, ao meio dia nevoeiro intenso e durante a tarde céu limpo
> 
> ao meio dia estava assim



No sábado passado também estive por lá e o cenário era parecido, talvez um pouco mais denso o nevoeiro. A água estava óptima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2020 às 21:50)

Boas...noite calma  por Peniche,tudo tapado ,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco,por casa 22.7ºC...um mimo .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jul 2020 às 00:32)

david 6 disse:


> fui à praia da Fonte da Telha hoje, inicio com sol com nevoeiro a ameaçar mas quase sempre sol, ao meio dia nevoeiro intenso e durante a tarde céu limpo
> 
> ao meio dia estava assim


Ao meio-dia o nevoeiro era visível a oeste da casa e estava a aproximadamente 500 metros a oeste de casa. Por aqui a temperatura até diminuiu bastante mas depois voltou a subir.  
____________________
Boa noite,
Por aqui a temperatura foi amenizada pelo vento de oeste, fraco mas constante ao longo do dia. Assim deverão ser os próximos dias por aqui...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,0°C
Mín: 19,0°C

Agora estão 18,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2020 às 05:31)

As células do dia 21, ao início da tarde.

Satélite Terra, 11:21 utc





Suomi, 13:39 utc





Aqua, 14:25 / 12h47 utc





Time-lapse 4K iniciado às 15:00 utc (35 minutos depois da terceira imagem, do Aqua).
Movimento acelerado entre 25x e 100x.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Jul 2020 às 08:38)

Fantástico dia de outono na Ericeira. Chuva miúda durante a noite mas amanheceu cinzento, sem vento e uns fresquinhos 17C. Dia óptimo para sapatinho fechado e chapéu impermeável. Uma delícia, portanto 

o resto do país com o habitual sol próprio da época, não?


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2020 às 10:27)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Fantástico dia de outono na Ericeira. Chuva miúda durante a noite mas amanheceu cinzento, sem vento e uns fresquinhos 17C. Dia óptimo para sapatinho fechado e chapéu impermeável. Uma delícia, portanto
> 
> o resto do país com o habitual sol próprio da época, não?


Se quiseres trocar estás à vontade, eu aqui ja estou farto de calor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso, e que se dissopou assim que veio o sol, e que segue já algo ameno por sinal.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2020 às 14:59)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *16,5ºC* em Parque S.Iria, 31,9ºC neste momento depois de passar por *32,1ºC* há um quarto de hora. O efeito da nortada a barrar a subida da temperatura, vento NNW/NW já superior a 20 Km/ (rajadas de 29 Km/h).
Mais abaixo, na estação Meteo S.Iria, mínima de *17,4ºC* e ainda não chegou a nortada, 32,0ºC há pouco, máxima até agora. Vento fraco não atinge os 10 Km/h nem de rajada, predomina NNE.
HR chegou aos 81%/82%.

Eólicas viradas a NW a trabalhar em força, começa a nortada aqui na zona alta da Póvoa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jul 2020 às 15:10)

Mais uma vez, a minha zona está literalmente entre o tempo fresco marítimo e o tempo quente do Interior. A temperatura máxima, tal como ontem, registou-se ao final da manhã e foi de 26,0ºC. Entretanto entrou a nortada e estão 24,4ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco de sul. Mínimas tropicais também já acabaram por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2020 às 16:21)

Boas!

A Nortada já está presente aqui pela Azambuja!  Ainda está calor hoje, mas menos que ontem e amanha deverá ser ainda menos quente.


----------



## Aine (23 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

pelo Guincho, esteve uma temperatura agradável, mas vento com fartura.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2020 às 17:02)

Calor moderado aqui, graças à nortada, *30,1ºC* e *30,6ºC* nas duas estações de referência que ainda funcionam. A mais elevada quase sempre mais 'fresquinha'.

De manhã era difícil a escolha de qual a praia com sol, só de Peniche para sul pois para norte não havia escolha, todas estavam com céu encoberto.
Melhor escolha: do Guincho ao Meco.

Imagem do satélite Terra às 10:55 utc:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

StormRic disse:


> Calor moderado aqui, graças à nortada, *30,1ºC* e *30,6ºC* nas duas estações de referência que ainda funcionam. A mais elevada quase sempre mais 'fresquinha'.
> 
> De manhã era difícil a escolha de qual a praia com sol, só de Peniche para sul pois para norte não havia escolha, todas estavam com céu encoberto.
> Melhor escolha: do Guincho ao Meco.
> ...



No topo da arriba do Guincho velho registei há pouco rajada 90 km/h.
Como esperado vai ficando agressivo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2020 às 21:29)

Boas...por aqui continuo num mundo há parte ,nada parecido com o inferno do interior ,mais um dia de praia ,todo o dia na rua de manhã até há noite ,o sol apareceu por volta do meio dia e tarde nem apareceu ,de momento abriu com algum vento,com 18.9ºC e 22.0ºC por casa.


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2020 às 04:15)

Bom dia,

O que se passa lá fora? Que ventania do catano lol acordei com o barulho do vento nos estores 


Não me deixa partilhar fotos  rajada de 34 km/h, vento a 17 km/h. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 05:10)

Mais seis fotos da memorável trovoada de 20/21.

23:28:51 utc, no meio do estuário do Tejo. Deste ponto de vista, era visível o local de entrada da descarga na nuvem, em parte devido à base estar relativamente alta. Nesse ponto a luz do raio ilumina fortemente a nebulosidade envolvente.







23:31:18, todas as fotos evidenciam que a maior parte da precipitação não chegava ao solo (só foi registado 1,91 mm em Meteo S.Iria e 1,02 mm no Parque S.Iria).







23:32:21







23:38:40, iluminada por esta descarga, é visível a cortina de precipitação que a descarga registada 1 minuto depois usou (primeira foto publicada); visível também na foto a seguir.







23:39:16, a mesma cortina de precipitação, em contra luz de uma descarga intra-nuvem.







23:51:24, já a chover, descargas nuvem-nuvem.







Agora em Parque de S.Iria, *16,9ºC* e 66%, vento NNW cerca de 15 Km/h, mas já esteve mais intenso e com rajadas até 38 Km/h.


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2020 às 07:00)

StormRic disse:


> Mais seis fotos da memorável trovoada de 20/21.
> 
> 23:28:51 utc, no meio do estuário do Tejo. Deste ponto de vista, era visível o local de entrada da descarga na nuvem, em parte devido à base estar relativamente alta. Nesse ponto a luz do raio ilumina fortemente a nebulosidade envolvente.
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Ao contrário os valores de precipitação 1.91 na minha, 1.02 na APSIA. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jul 2020 às 14:27)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, o dia de ontem foi acompanhado de céu limpo e tempo amenizado pelo vento de oeste/norte. A máxima ultrapassou os 30°C por volta das quatro da tarde quando o vento virou para noroeste, porque quando o vento vem de oeste a temperatura permanece nos 23°C.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,2°C
Mín: 17,3°C

Hoje o dia segue bem mais quente. Para além de não ter ocorrido vento de oeste, a temperatura mínima foi um pouco mais alta, de 17,5°C. A dita cuja já atingiu os 30°C, mas neste momento a temperatura segue nos 29,9°C.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 14:53)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ao contrário os valores de precipitação 1.91 na minha, 1.02 na APSIA.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Boa tarde, já corrigi, obrigado 

Nortada intensa aqui na Póvoa, incêndio em Vialonga muito dificultado pelo vento que desce dos montes, o fumo corre quase horizontalmente.

Em Parque S.Iria vento *45,1 Km/h e rajadas 57,9 Km/h, NNW.
27,1ºC*
30%


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 16:51)

Vento terrivel 50 Km/h, incendio de Vialonga projectou para Santa Iria, Bairro da Salvação. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2020 às 17:28)

Nortada violenta por Alcabideche.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 18:44)

Vento 50 a 60 Km/h tornou dramática a situação no Bairro da Salvação e Monjões, aproximou-se até do Parque de Santa Iria mas foi contido. Pequenos focos reacendem-se constantemente em Vialonga, Alpriate e Granja. Algumas estradas cortadas. Em princípio nenhuma  casa ardeu e até a maior parte dos pinheiros da encosta foram poupados porque as chamas do mato seco progediram tão depressa que não tiveram tempo de chegar às copas. Vento diabólico!

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Jul 2020 às 19:14)

Boa Tarde

Dias normalíssimos de Verão 
O céu tem-se apresentado limpo, com alguma neblina temporária até ao inicio da manhã. Hoje à tarde, com fumo no horizonte devido ao incêndio de Vialonga 
Nortada habitual, em especial e com maior intensidade durante a tarde de hoje.

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *31,9ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,8ºC *
Máxima: *29,0ºC *

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2020 às 20:33)

Cheguei agora a casa, grande acidente na a1 junto ao Prior Velho, ainda cheira a queimado, aqui pouco vento corre de momento...

22°C, 61% de HR e vento fraco de Oeste. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, já corrigi, obrigado
> 
> Nortada intensa aqui na Póvoa, incêndio em Vialonga muito dificultado pelo vento que desce dos montes, o fumo corre quase horizontalmente.
> 
> ...


A minha instalação não é das melhores, mas às vezes os valores parecem um pouco exagerados, já lá andei com um anenometro portátil  em tempos e realmente a zona é muito mais ventosa, campo aberto, ponto mais alto da zona, recebe vento de todos os lados, ali só vejo um mal é ter uma arvore muito perto da estação, parece-me que durante o dia deve fazer sombra na estação...

E acho que ainda seria pior, se estivesse mesmo na APSIA onde andam com os aviões portáteis, aí sim acreditava naqueles valores... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2020 às 21:31)

Por cá foi mais uma tarde, bem amena, e com a nortada a soprar de forma moderada, até por volta das 19 horas, que foi quando abrandou, agora a noite segue algo fresca, pelo menos, é bom para refrescar o interior de casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2020 às 21:32)

Boas...sol todo o dia  por Peniche,noite passada algo ventoso,belo dia de praia ,começou a ficar nublado ao final do dia ,com 19.1ºC e brisa fresca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jul 2020 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi de céu limpo mas com vento moderado à tarde. De facto, ir à praia nos próximos dias poderá ser um pouco ruim visto que está previsto vento médio de 25 km/h na Fonte da Telha, com rajadas até 50 km/h. Por aqui esteve menos vento, como é óbvio, e a temperatura ultrapassou os 30°C. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,5°C
Mín: 17,5°C

Hoje a temperatura tem vindo a subir bem nas últimas duas horas. Depois de ter-se atingido uma mínima relativa de 18,8°C às nove e meia, a temperatura deu um pulo e já está nos 26°C, devido ao vento de nordeste. Não tarda muito e o vento vira para noroeste...


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2020 às 14:28)

Boa tarde

Novamente a nortada forte, já sopra acima dos 40 Km/h com rajadas superiores a 50 Km/H.







27,2ºC

Pouco antes do meio-dia as praias já estavam ao sol, excepto de Peniche para norte até S.Martinho:

Terra, 10:43 utc





Esperemos que não haja aqui reacendimentos de ontem, a juntar aos vários incêndios em curso por todo o território.

Fireboss a descarregar sobre os Monjões, Santa Iria de Azóia, travando a progressão do fogo antes de chegar ao Parque de Santa Iria.
Ontem às 16:57:09


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2020 às 22:08)

A tarde de hoje foi bem marcada pelo vento moderado, passei a tarde, junto á foz do rio Zezere, em Constancia, e os chapéus de sol, as esplanadas se não estivessem aparafusados aos seus suportes, literalmente saiam disparados, e hoje pelo menos ao contrário dos dias anteriores, já se notou um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2020 às 22:31)

Rajadas da nortada chegaram aos 61 Km/h, com vento médio quase nos 50 Km/h, apenas ligeiramente inferior a ontem.

A temperatura ainda subiu um pouco depois da quebra inicial produzida pelo vento.
Máxima de *28,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2020 às 23:04)

StormRic disse:


> Rajadas da nortada chegaram aos 61 Km/h, com vento médio quase nos 50 Km/h, apenas ligeiramente inferior a ontem.
> 
> A temperatura ainda subiu um pouco depois da quebra inicial produzida pelo vento.
> Máxima de *28,1ºC*.



Ca andou nos 100 /110 km/h, ontem e hoje.
Ainda hoje registei 98 km/h no planalto do Zambujeiro.
O @criz0r segundo me contou registou 110 km/h nas Almoinhas com velocidade média de 87 km/h...
O Vento tem sido tanto no guincho que a estrada ficou fechada devido acumulação de areia. Avisos? No bolso.


----------



## Aine (26 Jul 2020 às 09:41)

Bom dia!!

E temos mais um dia de vento! Os dias tão bonitos, mas com este vento não vale a pena ir para a praia, nem para as de Cascais quanto mais as do Guincho.


----------



## Tonton (26 Jul 2020 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Impressionante, a quantidade de fumo que anda no ar, e só pode ser do incêndio de Oleiros???


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2020 às 10:59)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Impressionante, a quantidade de fumo que anda no ar, e só pode ser do incêndio de Oleiros???


Verdade, por aqui igual! Muito fumo em suspensão proveniente do incêndio em Oleiros , num dia que o vento promete novamente ser rei e senhor no litoral e terras altas  Por Azeitão mínima de 17.4°c , mas agora uns já quentinhos e actuais 24.9°c , com vento moderado predominante de NNE.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jul 2020 às 12:57)

Bom dia,
Ontem esteve tanto vento na costa que decidi trocar a minha zona com os meus 30°C de máxima por uma outra no Alentejo. Na Charneca o dia foi relativamente quente mas o vento foi relativamente forte, sobretudo durante a tarde. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 32,0°C
Mín: 18,5°C

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo, mas o vento de nordeste transportou o fumo do incêndio de Oleiros para aqui. Estão 29,2°C, céu limpo e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

Véu de fumo nos níveis médios, em todos os quadrantes.

Mínima *18,2ºC*, 29,3ºC neste momento. 
HR 52% (máxima de 78%)

Vento fraco WNW, rajadas inferiores a 21 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2020 às 15:57)

O satélite Terra fez uma passagem sobre o território continental, de NNE para SSW. A qualidade das imagens é por isso muito boa.

Ressalta imediatamente a extensa pluma de fumo dos incêndios de Oleiros e concelhos vizinhos. Estendeu-se em duas direcções opostas.

Terra, 11:26utc





Resolução 60 m.


----------



## Geopower (26 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

A reportar da Aroeira. Dia bastante quente. Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## RStorm (26 Jul 2020 às 20:21)

Boa Tarde 

Fim de semana agradável de verão com sol, calor e nortada, por vezes com alguma intensidade. 
Alguma nebulosidade baixa a marcar presença durante as madrugadas/inícios de manhã. 
Destaque também para a enorme quantidade de fumo presente durante o dia de hoje, proveniente do incêndio de Oleiros  

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *29,9ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *31,1ºC *

T. Atual: *25,2ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jul 2020 às 23:52)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia pela Charneca foi quente como o caraças. É que a temperatura máxima nem foi muito alta, mas a humidade foi. Para além disso, uma clara camada de fumo resultante do incêndio de Oleiros cobre a região, embora tenha sido mais visível apenas ao pôr-do-sol. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,5°C
Mín: 17,7°C
Humidade relativa média: 61%

Agora estão 21,2°C e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2020 às 17:06)

Boa tarde

Situação quanto ao vento (nortada de NNW/NW) bastante semelhante a ontem pela tarde. Diferente foi a intensidade durante a madrugada, com rajadas que atingiram os 62,8 Km/h.

A nebulosidade litoral penetrou mais para o interior e chegou até aqui aos montes pela madrugada/início da manhã.

A máxima de ontem, *29,4ºC*, não deve ser atingida hoje, apenas *26,1ºC* até ao momento mas com tendência já de descida.

Dados da estação Parque de Santa Iria de Azóia:


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2020 às 17:23)

Boas,

Muito vento por aqui, temperatura na casa dos 25ºC e um cheiro intenso a queimado no ar (deve ser do incêndio de Cortegaça, já em resolução).


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Jul 2020 às 21:09)

Mais um fantástico dia de outono com chuva miúda, céu cinzento e 19 C. Verão mais quente do século em todo o lado excepto na Ericeira


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2020 às 21:33)

Por cá hoje o dia foi ameno, e com vento fraco, e com muita nebulosidade, vinda do litoral, em direcção ao interior, agora neste fim de tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2020 às 22:32)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi quente e acompanhado de céu limpo ao longo do dia, mas ao fim da tarde o céu ficou nublado e a temperatura arrefeceu bem. Os próximos dias deverão ser assim, mas no final da semana espera-se um pequeno aumento da temperatura. Por outro lado, a mínima foi relativamente alta devido ao vento de leste que soprou de forma contínua durante a madrugada. Hoje também já não houve fumo do incêndio de Oleiros devido à nortada durante o dia. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,2ºC
Mín: 19,5ºC

Agora estão 21,3ºC e céu nublado, com vento moderado de norte.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2020 às 01:01)

Desde que vim para casa (por volta das 7/7 e meia) que o céu tem estado nublado por Coimbra, com temperaturas relativamente frescas, situação que se mantém até agora


----------



## fhff (28 Jul 2020 às 09:08)

Sigo com 19°C, nevoeiro e chuva miudinha que já acumulou uns 0,5 mm. Está tudo molhado. Litoral Sintrense, onde o Inverno vem passar o Verão...


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jul 2020 às 09:16)

Ericeira nevoeiro cerrado (não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz) e tudo molhado da querida chuvinha miúda. Indicado para veraneantes de pele sensível pois podem passar 12h seguidas na praia sem a maçada dos UV. Estão uns estivais 19C


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2020 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Azambuja tivemos um inicio da manhã com bastante nebulosidade que tem vindo a dissipar. Por agora o Sol já brilha mas ainda está fresco.

Não tenho saudades nenhumas das noites tropicais da semana passada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Por cá esta manhã começou bem fresca, com nebulosidade, que logo se dissipou, e com muito orvalho, isto volta das 6:30 da manhã, agora, sigo já com uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2020 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro mas entretanto dissipou-se e agora estão 28,0°C. Curioso que o nevoeiro foi até relativamente quente já que, ao longo da noite, as temperaturas mantiveram-se acima dos 20°C - a mínima foi de 20,7°C, tropical pela terceira vez este ano.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jul 2020 às 14:33)

Agora sol A brilhar e quase sem vento. 23C. Muito bom


----------



## RStorm (28 Jul 2020 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde

Prossegue o tempo agradável, com sol e nortada. 
Períodos de muita nebulosidade, entre o final da tarde de ontem e a manhã de hoje. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *18,7ºC *
Máxima: *28,1ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *20,6ºC *
Máxima: *28,9ºC *

T. Atual: *27,8ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2020 às 23:27)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi amenizado pela nortada moderada, tendo a temperatura não atingido os 30°C. Foi um dia soalheiro e bastante agradável, portanto. Entretanto, sem o nevoeiro da passada madrugada, a mínima está a ser feita neste momento. Estão 19,2°C e céu limpo, com vento fraco de norte.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,5°C
Mín: 19,2°C (???)


----------



## Geopower (29 Jul 2020 às 10:56)

Manhã de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã, por cá começou bem fresca, e com muita nebulosidade, que só se dissipou a partir das 10 horas, em algumas zona de vale, e neblina estava presente nas zonas de maior vegetação.

Esta foto foi tirada as 6:45, e retrata que o enunciei em cima.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2020 às 13:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Aqui ficam as fotos de ontem:
> Primeira descarga captada à 00h21, desde o Marco Geodésico de Carnaxide em direção ao Cabo Espichel:
> 
> ...


Ainda sobre a noite/madrugada de dia 21 de julho, deixo este vídeo com as várias descargas captadas:
Venha o próximo evento!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2020 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Manhã com nevoeiro aqui pela Azambuja que parece estar a querer dissipar. À tarde o calor deve aparecer em força.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jul 2020 às 16:42)

Boa tarde,
Os dias têm estado tão pasmacentos que literalmente esqueci-me de fazer o seguimento meteorológica. Terça e quarta foram literalmente iguais, com céu limpo e temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo dos 30°C. 

*Charneca da Caparica
*
Terça:
Máx: 29,5°C
Mín: 19,0°C

Quarta:
Máx: 27,0°C
Mín: 16,0°C

Hoje, por outro lado, está a ser um dia mais ameno, que começou com nevoeiro durante a manhã e, apesar de ter-se dissipado, o vento de oeste permaneceu ao longo do dia e a máxima diária praticamente não ultrapassou dos 23°C. Neste momento estão 22,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2020 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou fresca, até por volta das 9 horas, que foi quando o sol "despertou", mas, a tarde segue já bem amena por sinal.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2020 às 23:02)

Boa Noite,
Não tem havido nada de especial para dizer e isso vê-se pelo movimento do tópico.  O calor intenso persiste no interior e no litoral, principalmente do cabo Espichel para Norte, hoje foi dia de nuvens baixas. Estive na Praia da Lagoa de Albufeira e só perto das 15:30h é que o céu começou a limpar. O modelo harmonie foi bastante certeiro. Apesar disso, até foi um bom dia de praia. A temperatura na estação da Praia da Rainha não passou dos 23ºC, ótimo para quem quer fugir um pouco a calor. 
Cá ficam as típicas fotos:
De manhã, para Norte:




Sul:








Tal como referido, dia com duas caras:












Mesmo com má visibilidade, consegui localizar o Palácio da Pena...




E penso que aqui seja a Peninha:




No Cabo Espichel sempre permaneceu algum nevoeiro...




De resto, como hoje não houve muita nortada,a Serra de Sintra permaneceu sem o típico capacete.





Cumprimentos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jul 2020 às 00:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Não tem havido nada de especial para dizer e isso vê-se pelo movimento do tópico.  O calor intenso persiste no interior e no litoral, principalmente do cabo Espichel para Norte, hoje foi dia de nuvens baixas. Estive na Praia da Lagoa de Albufeira e só perto das 15:30h é que o céu começou a limpar. O modelo harmonie foi bastante certeiro. Apesar disso, até foi um bom dia de praia. A temperatura na estação da Praia da Rainha não passou dos 23ºC, ótimo para quem quer fugir um pouco a calor.
> Cá ficam as típicas fotos:
> De manhã, para Norte:
> ...


Fico contente por haver gente a aproveitar a minha região, e boas imagens, como sempre! 
_______________________
Por aqui a temperatura lá atingiu a máxima por volta das seis da tarde, ultrapassando os 24°C. O vento de oeste impediu que a temperatura subisse para valores mais altos, tornando o ambiente mais ameno.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,5°C
Mín: 16,5°C

Agora estão 17,7°C, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2020 às 00:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Não tem havido nada de especial para dizer e isso vê-se pelo movimento do tópico.  O calor intenso persiste no interior e no litoral, principalmente do cabo Espichel para Norte, hoje foi dia de nuvens baixas. Estive na Praia da Lagoa de Albufeira e só perto das 15:30h é que o céu começou a limpar. O modelo harmonie foi bastante certeiro. Apesar disso, até foi um bom dia de praia. A temperatura na estação da Praia da Rainha não passou dos 23ºC, ótimo para quem quer fugir um pouco a calor.
> Cá ficam as típicas fotos:
> De manhã, para Norte:
> ...


Boas férias Jorge  Para a semana sou eu que vou para os teus lados  Se amanhã andares por estes lados diz qualquer que tomamos um café , um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Jul 2020 às 12:51)

Bom dia 

O tempo prossegue igual, apenas tenho a destacar a quase total ausência de nortada nestes últimos dois dias.  
Neblina/Nevoeiro temporários durante o meio da manhã de ontem.  

Neste momento, céu limpo e brisa ténue de Sul. 

*Quarta: *
Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *31,5ºC *

*Quinta: *
Mínima: *16,5ºC *
Máxima: *27,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *17,4ºC *
T. Atual: *26,8ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Fico contente por haver gente a aproveitar a minha região, e boas imagens, como sempre!
> _______________________
> Por aqui a temperatura lá atingiu a máxima por volta das seis da tarde, ultrapassando os 24°C. O vento de oeste impediu que a temperatura subisse para valores mais altos, tornando o ambiente mais ameno.
> 
> ...


Obrigado!! Belíssimas praias, sem dúvida! 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias Jorge  Para a semana sou eu que vou para os teus lados  Se amanhã andares por estes lados diz qualquer que tomamos um café , um abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo!  Ui, vais até ao forno natural , mas ainda assim vale a pena. Infelizmente amanhã já não estarei por cá, mas obrigado na mesma pelo convite, abraço


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2020 às 22:55)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia de praia e desta vez fiquei pela Arrábida, mais concretamente em Albarquel. Dia com algum calor e vento fraco. Todos os dias em que fui à praia este ano, a temperatura da água esteve sempre excelente.  Ao contrário do sábado passado em que estive na Comporta, nestes últimos dias a Nortada tem sido quase inexistente. 

















Assim finalizo estas mini férias! Cumprimentos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jul 2020 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia de praia e desta vez fiquei pela Arrábida, mais concretamente em Albarquel. Dia com algum calor e vento fraco. Todos os dias em que fui à praia este ano, a temperatura da água esteve sempre excelente. Ao contrário do sábado passado em que estive na Comporta, nestes últimos dias a Nortada tem sido quase inexistente.
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje houve nortada na Costa da Caparica - sei disso porque estive por lá e o vento notou-se bastante. Na Arrábida raramente existe nortada, e a que existe normalmente é quente devido ao efeito Föhen. Noutro dia estive na Arrábida por volta das dez da noite e na Praia da Figueirinha estavam 23°C, tendo a temperatura inclusive chegado aos 26°C no Portinho da Arrábida. Depois de atravessar a Serra a temperatura desceu para os 18°C. Qualquer dia tenho que criar um tópico sobre o assunto. 
_____________________
Por aqui o dia foi mais do mesmo, com pouco a acrescentar... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 30,6°C
Mín: 15,7°C

Agora estão 20,8°C, céu limpo, vento nulo e 60% de humidade relativa - agradável, portanto.


----------



## Toby (1 Ago 2020 às 07:01)

Bom dia,

Balanço de Julho de Alcobaca: seco e quente a muito quente.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 14:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje houve nortada na Costa da Caparica - sei disso porque estive por lá e o vento notou-se bastante. Na Arrábida raramente existe nortada, e a que existe normalmente é quente devido ao efeito Föhen. Noutro dia estive na Arrábida por volta das dez da noite e na Praia da Figueirinha estavam 23°C, tendo a temperatura inclusive chegado aos 26°C no Portinho da Arrábida. Depois de atravessar a Serra a temperatura desceu para os 18°C. Qualquer dia tenho que criar um tópico sobre o assunto.
> _____________________
> Por aqui o dia foi mais do mesmo, com pouco a acrescentar...
> 
> ...


Onde estive, por volta das 15h, o vento intensificou-se mais e as bandeiras indicavam vento de N/NW. No entanto, passado algum vento enfraqueceu e as bandeiras já indicavam de Oeste. Durante toda a manhã esteve sempre de W/SW, o que proporcionava um horizonte com muita neblina. Houve nortada, mas não tão intensa como noutros dias e o facto de a água estar tão boa mostra mesmo que dias com Nortada intensa no geral, não têm sido muitos.


----------

